# PRS Mark Holcomb SE Model!



## IbbyAddict

so Mr Holcomb just posted a new instagram video and it looks to be some sort of SE model, i know he has had an SE one-off model made in the past but i hope this is going to be a Mass Produced model as i would buy it in a flash


https://www.instagram.com/p/BFxLCvSPrI_/?taken-by=markperiphery&hl=en


----------



## Blood Tempest

*SCREAMS INTERNALLY FOR AN SE DUSTIE WARING MODEL*


----------



## cwhitey2

Blood Tempest said:


> *SCREAMS INTERNALLY FOR AN SE DUSTIE WARING MODEL*



This would appeal to me more


----------



## Blood Tempest

cwhitey2 said:


> This would appeal to me more



And if for some reason they decide to do one that mirrors his maple fretboard cu24, I will freak out.


----------



## cwhitey2

Blood Tempest said:


> And if for some reason they decide to do one that mirrors his maple fretboard cu24, I will freak out.



 




Is Periphery bigger then BTBAM now?


----------



## A-Branger

just hope with these having a veneer top the woods would be more consistent and better looking 

lets see how many features they retain from the original

also love the white binding on the neck, yes!! looks sooooo much better. Wondering if the headstock would have the binding too?. Also wish the headstock would be a ebony veneer, but knowing the SE it would be an awful glossy paint black, binding could help to make it look better, even as a mate black/plastic or whatever they do to the Chapman guitars headstocks could look great.I really hope is not glossy black


----------



## Spicypickles

A-Branger said:


> just hope with these having a veneer top the woods would be more consistent and better looking
> 
> lets see how many features they retain from the original
> 
> also love the white binding on the neck, yes!! looks sooooo much better. Wondering if the headstock would have the binding too?. Also wish the headstock would be a ebony veneer, but knowing the SE it would be an awful glossy paint black, binding could help to make it look better, even as a mate black/plastic or whatever they do to the Chapman guitars headstocks could look great.I really hope is not glossy black





Since the body is gloss on these you can bet the headstocks will be, unfortunately.


----------



## Blood Tempest

With the white binding, I don't think it's going to look bad at all. My reasoning:


----------



## BlueTrident

Wish that the body was satin though :\


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Hell yes. 
This would be an instant purchase for me.


----------



## MoshJosh

Stoked! Really love the USA but could never afford it so this is really cool.


----------



## the.godfather

A-Branger said:


> just hope with these having a veneer top the woods would be more consistent and better looking



They could hardly be worse than the full USA model. I was really dissapointed with the quality of most of the tops on those. I only remember seeing one or two that 'did' it for me, personally. 

This SE model should be a no-brainer for PRS though. I see it selling very easily and very well for them.


----------



## Spicypickles

This just shot to the front of my gas list and hasn't even been announced yet.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Spicypickles said:


> This just shot to the front of my gas list and hasn't even been announced yet.



SAME. However, a Waring SE would trump it for me. I'm hoping they consider doing something creative with either Holcomb or Waring regarding the 7 string SE line. I'd love to see a maple board on some form of the SE line as well.


----------



## Spicypickles

Yea, a Waring would trump it in my eyes as well. Floyd gas has me bent over right now, and I prefer maple on everything.


----------



## Rawkmann

Instant purchase from me, hoping to hear an official announcement soon!


----------



## bnzboy

I own the limited ed. one and I would also buy this one in a heartbeat


----------



## Mathemagician

SEEEEEVEEEEEEENNNNNN!!! It just seems so obvious.


----------



## Jake

Would/will buy


----------



## A-Branger

well the PRS experience event is on next week so hopefully this guitar would get a reveal in there. If not maybe at summer NAMM in a month time


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Given the recent exodus of PRS SE sigs, I was afraid we wouldn't see anymore.

Glad this was proven wrong. ;lol:


----------



## Anquished

A six or a seven model would go straight to the top of my list!


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Glad this was proven wrong.



Lets not get our hopes up quite yet, as far as I'm aware nothing was confirmed....but still. The dream is alive.


----------



## VigilSerus

I'd be super f'in down for this. My PRS GAS has been a painful itch these past few months and this one is a definite winner.


----------



## mattromano

YES!! I've been hoping for one of these since I saw his normal sig. I'd run out and buy one tomorrow if they released it


----------



## Vrollin

Mother of god!


----------



## gunch

I guess my wishes are coming true


----------



## Tisca

Here's another instavid:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BF7JgGBvrFi/?taken-by=markperiphery

Look at that top fade.


----------



## feraledge

Blood Tempest said:


> And if for some reason they decide to do one that mirrors his maple fretboard cu24, I will freak out.


----------



## SonicBlur

If this does happen, I wonder if it will have the Alpha/Omega pick ups?


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

SonicBlur said:


> If this does happen, I wonder if it will have the Alpha/Omega pick ups?



Can almost guarantee a no. The SDs in Mrak's sig are custom shop models, at the SE price point, the pickups alone would cost almost half as much as the rest of the guitar. They're what, $300? $350 a set? I can totally see a wave people buying them to stick in there, though.


----------



## metale

+1, Tremonti's SE doesn't have the sig pickups either, and those are made in-house, so forget about CS SDs (IMO).


----------



## austink

If they do release this, I would highly recommend grabbing a set of the alpha/omega pickups and popping them in there. For me they are what really make the holcomb a different beast than the regular custom 24s.


----------



## bloc

austink said:


> If they do release this, I would highly recommend grabbing a set of the alpha/omega pickups and popping them in there. For me they are what really make the holcomb a different beast than the regular custom 24s.



350 for a set of pups is just ridiculous though. I can't imagine they sound much different than a typical set of SDs or Dimarzios...


----------



## metale

I would do a pair of Dimarzio Titans and call it a day...


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

If this is true, good for Mark. It's been fun to watch the trajectory the Periphery guys have taken.



bloc said:


> 350 for a set of pups is just ridiculous though. I can't imagine they sound much different than a typical set of SDs or Dimarzios...



That's a whole different discussion but diminishing returns is a pretty big factor in pickups after about $250, imo.


----------



## MattThePenguin

metale said:


> I would do a pair of Dimarzio Titans and call it a day...



Same, Titans are easily my favorite of the Periphery trinity sig pickups


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

bloc said:


> 350 for a set of pups is just ridiculous though. I can't imagine they sound much different than a typical set of SDs or Dimarzios...



Agreed. Seems like a set of Nazgul (or Pegasus) and Sentients will do the job just fine.


----------



## Mathemagician

They could do an SE with them, but like an Indo/Korean guitar with an Evertune, add +$300+ to the price, the SE would be 1300-1400, when a USA S2 is $1k.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

My guess is that PRS will either throw in an HFS/VB combo or make a "Holcomb SE" pickup set and have G&B make some similar spec'd pickups. I'd be shocked if they actually had SD make a bunch of Alpha/Omega's for these guitars, and I'd be equally as shocked--although slightly less so--if they threw in alternative Duncan's (like a Nazgul/Sentient).

Since it appears that the body will be gloss I hope that they at least give it a satin neck like the SE Akerfeldt model.


----------



## Mathemagician

Akerfeldt had a satin neck? Good to know, for me to keep an eye out. That's a big thing to sway voters this election season. 







I'm just saying words.


----------



## HighGain510

My guess is that to keep the price down, these likely won't include the SD CS pickups.  That being said, having run the Nazgul/Sentient and the Pegasus/Sentient (as well as a CS modified version of this 7-string set in my Parker CS) combo in a few guitars as well as the Alpha/Omega set in my Holcomb sigs, I will say just IMHO they are worth the extra cash. Clarity is off the charts, one of the best-sounding pickup sets I've played to date. 

Again, whether or not you personally feel they're "worth the price tag" is entirely subjective, but without playing them it's kinda hard to argue the TONAL value of said pickups.


----------



## Rawkmann

I'd be totally fine if they just go with a Pegasus/Sentient combo, that's what I have in my current SE and they are absolutely killer for the price. Now I just need to hear an official announcement for this model and I'll be good to go! BTW, You think the SE will have the 20" radius fretboard?


----------



## RaulThrashMetal

It looks waaaay cheap with the gloss finish.


----------



## bloc

RaulThrashMetal said:


> It looks waaaay cheap with the gloss finish.



Agreed


----------



## technomancer

Which is hilarious given satin finishes are cheaper and simpler to do...


----------



## A-Branger

RaulThrashMetal said:


> It looks waaaay cheap with the gloss finish.



what it looks cheap is those videos is the "flat-ish" body shape of the SE. See one of his previous videos where he plays his 7 string and you can clearly see the carved top lines of a PRS CU.

Many glossy PRS out there that dont look "cheap", plus I saw both his guitars side by side on a clinic and his 6 string is by now pretty polish and pretty glossy, it helps to pop the grain more. Its the SE flat-ish shape that looks "wrong/cheap" on those videos.



Also I do think this guitar is a GO. I ask him abut a SE signature back in october/september in that clinic and he didnt say "no", but didnt say "yes", he was more like "if I were you I would hold onto my money for the moment, dont spend it yet" kinda thing. I though he was talking about the winter NAMM but nop until I saw his instragram video. 
There is no point on him to be playing an SE version of his sig, unless he his doing some final test/approval/promo. He has custom made PRSs, a signature line and a pretty cool collection of other PRSs too, he doesnt need a SE, this is a signature model to be released soon period.


----------



## xzacx

austink said:


> For me they are what really make the holcomb a different beast than the regular custom 24s.




I totally agree with this, but for me it was a bad thing. Only CU24 I've ever played that I strongly disliked the tone of. That's obviously subjective though - some people clearly love them.


----------



## Mathemagician

To be fair, even with a signature line, many artists tour with less expensive gear, especially when touring outside the country. You may change sponsor/retire/the luthier who hand made it may quit/etc and unless you're Steve Vai, you won't be getting "unlimited" attention from a custom shop 24/7. It's hard to replace sentimental value. You can beat on an SE every night and not sweat it.


----------



## mperrotti34

Mathemagician said:


> To be fair, even with a signature line, many artists tour with less expensive gear, especially when touring outside the country. You may change sponsor/retire/the luthier who hand made it may quit/etc and unless you're Steve Vai, you won't be getting "unlimited" attention from a custom shop 24/7. It's hard to replace sentimental value. You can beat on an SE every night and not sweat it.



I know some people who have or have had endorsements with PRS and unless you are Carlos Santana you dont have unlimited access to Private Stock and Custom shop stuff. Im pretty sure some artists even have to pay for some of their stuff (at discounted prices obviously). I also know that some guys get like one Private Stock per year. Not sure if they do a tier system for endorsements or not but thats kinda how it seems.


----------



## A-Branger

yeah I get your guys point, but if you have seen Periphery on tour, they dont cheap out their gear, they play with their signature stuff.

I get he wont get a "free guitar" all the time, but appart from his main signature I ebt you he must have others, I know I will if I were him, out of my pocket. 

He might use the SE in one tour to help promote it, but I dont think he would make it a regular on his line up, maybe on a US tour where they can take more guitars, but internationally they are keeping guitars numbers down to avoid extra $$$ on guitar travel cases, so they stick to pretty much a 6,7, and a 8. They use those travel cases (dont remember name) that holds 3 guitars on them, so they are limited to it. Misha is the one who takes more, I think two of those cases


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

He might use it on songs for alternate tunings, like Frak the Gods, Zyglrox or Scarlet.


----------



## A-Branger

yup probably. Like I said on a US tour where is easier for them. Internationally they dont take extra gear, they just quickly re-tune their guitars on stage to accomodate those songs. Thats what they did in Australia when I saw them. OR just dont play them? (not too familiar with which songs have the weird tunings)


pretty cool they are releasing more affordable stuff for us normal people haha. Jake did it, now Mark, hopefully Misha would release something too


----------



## Mathemagician

That's exactly what I would imagine. Most "lowest" tier endorsements are typically just a discount on instruments. I know there are smaller steady bands for example That basically had access to a few off the rack LTDs they wanted and that's about it. Not bad, but it's incentive to grow if you want that sweet sweet goodness. 

And I would imagine that PRS/Gibson/Fender absolutely have a tiered system, because guys like Slash are still relevant on magazines/concerts after 30 freaking years, Clapton? Yeah, the biggest names aren't hurting.


----------



## Andromalia

Big names, middle bands and beginners don't actually need the same thing.

Slash doesn't need tour support, he can move all his own guitars with him wherever he's going to play. Whjat he gets are a few custom shop models/year and, more importantly, a ton of money.

-Middle bands like periphery are at the stage where they can afford nice instruments, but not to replace them two times per year. Signature models happen. Shipping fees still are issues, and the best way to go around those is to have dealers with guitars ready for a tour in continent X. That way if bulb breaks a guitar, he didn't break his own and has replacements.

-Starter bands want primarily to lower the cost of touring. Since they likely won't fly, everything that holds in a van is fair game, that's when you want one free LTD and 20% rebate on replacements and free packs of strings.

There are of course intermediate stages but those are the three big ones. SPOILER: most bands never leave the first one.


----------



## Jake

Honestly if, well when this gets announced I'm gonna have to buy it 

Pickups aren't a problem, I have plenty of those laying around


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

https://www.facebook.com/misha.mansoor/videos/10154264503739533/

You can watch him play it more here.


----------



## VigilSerus

Mrak _basically _just confirmed the SE model in Misha's livestream 

"Can we show the headstock?..."


----------



## austink

HighGain510 said:


> I will say just IMHO they are worth the extra cash. Clarity is off the charts, one of the best-sounding pickup sets I've played to date.
> 
> Again, whether or not you personally feel they're "worth the price tag" is entirely subjective, but without playing them it's kinda hard to argue the TONAL value of said pickups.



Agreed. I describe it as they feel differently. The way they respond to different pic attack is unreal. They certainly sound different than any other pick ups I have tried. I even contacted SD to see if they would wind me a pair to fit my fly, but I couldn't 350 for picups to make a second guitar sound more similar to another.


----------



## A-Branger

Andromalia said:


> Big names, middle bands and beginners don't actually need the same thing.
> 
> Slash doesn't need tour support, he can move all his own guitars with him wherever he's going to play. Whjat he gets are a few custom shop models/year and, more importantly, a ton of money.
> 
> -Middle bands like periphery are at the stage where they can afford nice instruments, but not to replace them two times per year. Signature models happen. Shipping fees still are issues, and the best way to go around those is to have dealers with guitars ready for a tour in continent X. That way if bulb breaks a guitar, he didn't break his own and has replacements.
> 
> -Starter bands want primarily to lower the cost of touring. Since they likely won't fly, everything that holds in a van is fair game, that's when you want one free LTD and 20% rebate on replacements and free packs of strings.
> 
> There are of course intermediate stages but those are the three big ones. SPOILER: most bands never leave the first one.



pretty much that ^ only thing to add is that the big names often have 2 full concert rigs including the guitars and amps/fx so they play one night with the "A" rig while the "B" rig is being setup at the next day location

Also for Periphery they might have dealers with their sig guitars on hold just in case an accident happens, but they do play with their own guitars. Even Mark takes his both main 6 and 7 PRS sig to the clinics and let people play them (I did) and no, they are not a 6 string sig PRS, is his main 6 from the start, already beat up and everything, his first prototype custom shop sig


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Mark said in the Revv Generator 120 demo on Misha's Facebook that the Alpha/Omega will be back production soon. I assume this means they will be released as a regular production model and not be produced in limited numbers in the custom shop again. This may mean we could see his Alpha/Omega pickups in his PRS SE signature. 
The SE sig proto he is playing has those pickups in them, so that is another positive sign, although it is equally possible that he could have just replaced the stock pups with his sig pickups, however, if you're trying out an SE proto I would assume you'd try it out in its stock configuration.


----------



## metale

I don't agree. Making a pickup is what in parts, $5-10? PRS makes their own Tremonti pickups, they probably cost them next to nothing by now (comparing to CS SDs) and even the Tremonti SE with the flamed top, trem, bird inlays, bells and whistles comes with the generic pickups. I doubt this will be any diferent.

But that's a good thing IMO if it helps keep the price down. Because you like the Alphas and Omegas, I like the Pegasus and Sentients, somebody else prefers Titans or Juggernauts, or even unpotted PAFs, so this way more people affoard the guitar and anyone who wants upgrades to their choice.

IMHO.


----------



## Tisca




----------



## Blood Tempest

OH GOD, IT'S LIKE WATCHING THE SCRAMBLED UP PORN CHANNEL WHEN I WAS YOUNG. I KNOW WHAT'S THERE, BUT I'M NOT SURE!


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

I want to like that twice.
Once for what's practically the hype confirmation.
And again for DOOM.


----------



## Jake

I'm all aboard the hype train on this bad boy. Guess I need to shift some gear though because it's getting to be a lot


----------



## QuantumCybin

Hnnghh......why are they doing this to me


----------



## A-Branger

so no headstock binding them. Also guessing it would be glossy black. Thats ok Im more than happy with the white neck binding  I jsut hope they did ebony, pleeeeeease let it be ebony, nothing looks more wrong than brown rosewood fretboard on a black looking guitar with a black painted neck

would be pretty cool if it came with the PRS locking tunners like he has there, but for an SE I dont think it would be the case. Same with the Alpha/Omegha pups, this is a mod just for him, so he can take the guitar on a live gig


----------



## Blood Tempest

They have done ebony boards on SE models before (I own one), so I don't see why they wouldn't with this one. Especially given that it will most likely be a "higher end" SE model.

The tuners would be cool, but I have a feeling they will use their standard import PRS tuners (which are actually pretty nice). Just in regards to keeping costs as low as they can. I mean, ebony board and high end non-PRS pickups will already boost the cost a bit, I would think. Tuners can always be swapped later. It looks like he has PRS Phase II tuners on there, but I'm not 100% sure from that photo.


----------



## A-Branger

which model do you have?. So far the only ebony I have seen is on the special edition 30th anniversary limited run, and on the Axe Palace limited run. So nothing on a normal production that Im aware of

But, lots of other brands who use WMI factory offering ebony boards on their guitars, so price wont be much of an issue for it. I just hope they do and hope they keep the 25,5" and flat fretboard radius, that would be sweeeeeeeeeeet

stupid GAS..... make it stop....


----------



## Andromalia

A few exclusive models for Thomann had them too.



> ut, lots of other brands who use WMI factory offering ebony boards on their guitars



Yeah but those are in the 1000-1200 bracket, which is significantly more expensive than the average SE price. (1K is the top-end models)
If we want to compare sigs, the Dave NAvarro is 888. I could see a Holcomb with ebony for 1100 but it's be flat out the most expensive SE of them all, included the FR models.


----------



## Blood Tempest

A-Branger said:


> which model do you have?. So far the only ebony I have seen is on the special edition 30th anniversary limited run, and on the Axe Palace limited run. So nothing on a normal production that Im aware of
> 
> But, lots of other brands who use WMI factory offering ebony boards on their guitars, so price wont be much of an issue for it. I just hope they do and hope they keep the 25,5" and flat fretboard radius, that would be sweeeeeeeeeeet
> 
> stupid GAS..... make it stop....



I'm not sure which exact model this is because I bought it on Reverb, but here is mine:





I'm pretty certain that's ebony. If not, its the darkest and most black rosewood I've ever seen.


----------



## mbardu

The SE Ackerfeldt signature also had ebony fretboard (on top of the satin neck) so definitely a very possible thing.

And it was not even that expensive.


----------



## HighGain510

There have been several SE's under $1K that came stock with ebony boards and weren't special runs, the Mushok and Torero come to mind.


----------



## Rawkmann

Pretty sure the SE Orianthi sig had ebony as well.


----------



## Riffer

1st generation Zack Myers
Nick Catanese
Orianthi
Mushok
Torero
Limited SE Custom 24 runs
Akerfeldt & Akesson

all had ebony boards


----------



## Spicypickles

I'm completely sold at this point. 


I need a dual bucker 25.5 6 string and this one is going to be it. Screw it.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Am I stupid, or is this available now? Seems to have his Duncans in it too:

https://reverb.com/item/2321571-paul-reed-smith-se-mark-holcomb-signature-holcomb-burst


----------



## metale

Just. Wow. That price with those pickups??


----------



## Rawkmann

Adam Of Angels said:


> Am I stupid, or is this available now? Seems to have his Duncans in it too:
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/2321571-paul-reed-smith-se-mark-holcomb-signature-holcomb-burst



Well, go time! Looks like I've got a little time to save up too!


----------



## Ogami-Z

*Yes!!* 







Been loving/playing my PRS SE 7 string a lot lately & been wanting a 6 string SE for a while now. This is definitely gonna be it!! I'm really stoked I waited & didn't jump on the limited edition satin neck trampas green 1 I've had my eye on for a while now.

The only thing I'm not 100% keen on with my SE 7 string & other SE's is the 10" radius fretboard. a 20" radius will be real nice, maybe even a bit too flat since I'm more used to compound 12" to 16" radius. I'm definitely not complaining though


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Jesus ....ing Christ, that's a good deal.


----------



## Mathemagician

Now we wait for a seven to be announced...


----------



## technomancer

Going to bet the pickups are now a normal production model, there is no way they're putting SD custom shop pickups in a volume production guitar at that price.

That said I will likely be bringing one of these home once they're in the wild.


----------



## VigilSerus

technomancer said:


> Going to bet the pickups are now a normal production model, there is no way they're putting SD custom shop pickups in a volume production guitar at that price.
> 
> That said I will likely be bringing one of these home once they're in the wild.




Yes, Mark confirmed production Alpha and Omegas on the livestream, stating June release, so it's probably what's going in.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

This might be a stupid question, but does that mean there will be a difference between the custom shop and production pickups?


----------



## Ogami-Z

technomancer said:


> Going to bet the pickups are now a normal production model, there is no way they're putting SD custom shop pickups in a volume production guitar at that price.
> 
> That said I will likely be bringing one of these home once they're in the wild.



According to Mark (in the Revv Generator video) _"they've sold out at the custom shop but look out for the production line soon, they'll be back in the next few months" _

So assume this could mean a non custom _"cheaper"_ production line set which could mean the SE version coming stock with Alpha/Omegas. I kind of agree with you though & think that the Holcomb SE could be a bit more expensive than stated on Reverb.com. Saying that though a Terero can be had here in the UK for £699 or under (currently on sale at guitarguitar for £499) & that comes with a bound ebony fretboard, 25.5" scale, floyd rose 1000 series & EMG 81/85.



ShadowsfeaR said:


> Yes, Mark confirmed production Alpha and Omegas on the livestream, stating June release, so it's probably what's going in.


You just beat me to it  Now back to some more riffage on my SE 7 string


----------



## Tisca

Looks like someone dun goofd and spilled the beans early.



Adam Of Angels said:


> Am I stupid, or is this available now? Seems to have his Duncans in it too:
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/2321571-paul-reed-smith-se-mark-holcomb-signature-holcomb-burst



What's the price in USD? Shows  for with unknown conversion.


----------



## HighGain510

technomancer said:


> Going to bet the pickups are now a normal production model, there is no way they're putting SD custom shop pickups in a volume production guitar at that price.
> 
> That said I will likely be bringing one of these home once they're in the wild.



Yeah it's cool to see that there will be a non-SD CS version of the pickups, although I'm curious how they will compare to the custom shop versions...  I will say that comparing my CS modified Pegasus/Sentient set to the production sets I've played, there's definitely an audible difference, not that the production pickups were bad by any means but there's a distinct tonal difference to them (for the better, otherwise I wouldn't have bought more of them if they weren't worth the extra coin ). 



Adam Of Angels said:


> This might be a stupid question, but does that mean there will be a difference between the custom shop and production pickups?



Might be in the materials used, could be not much at all.  See my comment above though regarding my experience with CS-versions of production pickups vs production pickups. 



Tisca said:


> Looks like someone dun goofd and spilled the beans early.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the price in USD? Shows &#8364; for with unknown conversion.



Price in USD is posted @ $899.


----------



## Andromalia

At that price it's a pretty good deal indeed. Not a fan of djent and I certainly don't need a new 6 strings, but this is going to make a lot of people happy.


----------



## A-Branger

ooooohhhhhhhhh I think I would be a happy man with those specs

finally my PRS GAS would be achieved


Im wondering if that reverb add was a prototype guitar that didnt made the cut or something like that. But more interesting is the description, seems like copy/paste from PRS website, but where did they got it from


also worth to notice the black chrome hardware in here, but on the CU PRS they left the bridge normal silver thatmany people complain (wondering if it was due to the materials used for the tone). Also this "black chrome", is in reality the "cosmo black" kinda hardware? you know the one who slowly becomes silver over time the more you touch it. lol


----------



## Spicypickles

Welp, looks like I just lost 900 bucks.


----------



## technomancer

A-Branger said:


> Im wondering if that reverb add was a prototype guitar that didnt made the cut or something like that. But more interesting is the description, seems like copy/paste from PRS website, but where did they got it from



It was listed as a preorder with ETA 6/21 when I looked at it, now shows sold out 

As for where they got the info from, dealers receive info on new models before release so they can order them


----------



## A-Branger

oh cool I get it now.

Also worth to notice that stock photo is actually Mark's guitar, prob the first one build. The grain patterns of the top match the ones in his video

yes, I know veneers are more consistent, but not that much to match perfectly


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah it's cool to see that there will be a non-SD CS version of the pickups, although I'm curious how they will compare to the custom shop versions...  I will say that comparing my CS modified Pegasus/Sentient set to the production sets I've played, there's definitely an audible difference, not that the production pickups were bad by any means but there's a distinct tonal difference to them (for the better, otherwise I wouldn't have bought more of them if they weren't worth the extra coin ).



What were the modifications to the Pegasus/Sentient? I'd love to hear details regarding the differences.


----------



## Jake

Spicypickles said:


> Welp, looks like I just lost 900 bucks.



Same here man. Same here


----------



## HeadofaHessian

Ive got one on the Holcombs already..... I must have one of these too!


----------



## austink

Damn that is a killer deal. I wonder if they will ever do another USA run considering how the se is spot on with all of the "unique" specs (minus matte finish). 

I really don't need another 6 string holcomb, but a 7 would be an instant purchase.


----------



## HighGain510

AkiraSpectrum said:


> What were the modifications to the Pegasus/Sentient? I'd love to hear details regarding the differences.



I asked MJ to drop a ceramic mag in the Pegasus and gave her the woods used in the guitar and asked her to adjust the specs accordingly to tighten up the Pegasus and to ensure both pickups would split better than they did on the stock models. I'd have to look for the box to see what she ended up at with the winds, but she nailed everything I was asking for, that guitar smokes now!


----------



## A-Branger




----------



## Tisca

A-Branger said:


>



What's the source, fb smth? Can't find.


----------



## A-Branger

Tisca said:


> What's the source, fb smth? Can't find.



from the FB group "All Things Periphery"
https://www.facebook.com/groups/656687984463468/

I forgot I was in that group as its kinda of a crazy die hard screaming fans in there instead of good content, the Periphery guys coment there every now and then and release stuff or they do contest, but I got tired of the group as it was more of a joke than good relevant content. So I went there to see if any talk about the guitar, and in a photo comments about the possible guitar, the admin of the group posted that photo. No idea on how he got that photo

thats Mark's little family lol

bit surprised on how dark it came compared to the CUs


----------



## Riffer

Tisca said:


> What's the source, fb smth? Can't find.



Those are Marks personal guitars so probably on of his social media sites or one of his friends who takes nice pictures.

EDIT: A-Branger ninja'd me


----------



## bloc

Man if only it was matte finished as well. The middle one looks like ass compared to the other two.


----------



## Spicypickles

Some 300 grit will fix it!


----------



## mikah912

bloc said:


> Man if only it was matte finished as well. The middle one looks like ass compared to the other two.



I don't think the gloss finish is the issue. That's a comparatively weak quilt figure. My 30th Anniversary SE Custom 24 Chestnut finish axe has way more quilt figure in the top than that.

This is likely a case where you gotta be really picky about WHICH Holcomb SE you buy because they aren't all created equal.


----------



## Blood Tempest

mikah912 said:


> I don't think the gloss finish is the issue. That's a comparatively weak quilt figure. My 30th Anniversary SE Custom 24 Chestnut finish axe has way more quilt figure in the top than that.
> 
> This is likely a case where you gotta be really picky about WHICH Holcomb SE you buy because they aren't all created equal.



That goes for any guitar, pretty much ever. Not every top is going to be as figured as one person may want versus the next person. Especially with veneers compared to a full top. And you can't really compare two US custom shop builds to a production import SE model. I have a feeling they will turn out really nice across the board. And this whole thing has my hopes up for a possible SE Dustie Waring signature! Awesome!


----------



## mikah912

Blood Tempest said:


> That goes for any guitar, pretty much ever. Not every top is going to be as figured as one person may want versus the next person. Especially with veneers compared to a full top. And you can't really compare two US custom shop builds to a production import SE model. I have a feeling they will turn out really nice across the board. And this whole thing has my hopes up for a possible SE Dustie Waring signature! Awesome!



Sorry...I should've been a bit more precise with my language.

What I meant was that this top seemed pretty low figure...compared to other quilt maple SEs I've seen. Of course, quilts won't be identical across a specific model (much less across different pricepoints). 

But even for that lower tier - and considering that you figure Mark would get a "good one" to approve as his prototype axe - I found this top to be a little underwhelming. 

That being said....hell yes, I'd like a PRS SE with Holcomb Burst. I'll keep my eyes out for them when they hit. I'm also waiting for the Sterling Majesty to arrive in decent quantities anywhere. They're instant GAS inducers, no doubt.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Understood! 

I also think the SE is a victim of the lighting in that photo. If you watch the sample videos of him playing the SE on his Instagram page, the lighting is much more direct on the guitar and, IMO, the top looks pretty nice! Either way, I'm excited for this line. I think it shows a lot of promise.


----------



## Ogami-Z

mikah912 said:


> Sorry...I should've been a bit more precise with my language.
> 
> What I meant was that this top seemed pretty low figure...compared to other quilt maple SEs I've seen. Of course, quilts won't be identical across a specific model (much less across different pricepoints).
> 
> But even for that lower tier - and considering that you figure Mark would get a "good one" to approve as his prototype axe - I found this top to be a little underwhelming.
> 
> That being said....hell yes, I'd like a PRS SE with Holcomb Burst. I'll keep my eyes out for them when they hit. I'm also waiting for the Sterling Majesty to arrive in decent quantities anywhere. They're instant GAS inducers, no doubt.



The picture of the SE between those 2 truly beautiful custom guitars really don't do it justice. apart from the fact it's having to compete with those 2 beauties, the angle & the reflection on the gloss finish aren't helping at all. I'd reserve judgement until we see some better pics.

In the meantime here are 2 screenshots of Mark playing the SE from Instagram:






These still aren't overly great pics but I think they do the quilt & _"holcomb burst"_ a bit more justice than the previous one.


----------



## A-Branger

if you see the area between the bridge and the neck it actually have a very nice quilt waves, its the bit behind the bridge that its bit weak


----------



## Ogami-Z

Looks like it's been removed from reverb.com. I'd really love an ETA on these, so I know how long I have to replenish the funds, plus I have my eye on a Deziel D-Moll that'll probably have to put on hold for a while too.


----------



## BigViolin

HighGain510 said:


> I asked MJ to drop a ceramic mag in the Pegasus and gave her the woods used in the guitar and asked her to adjust the specs accordingly to tighten up the Pegasus and to ensure both pickups would split better than they did on the stock models. I'd have to look for the box to see what she ended up at with the winds, but she nailed everything I was asking for, that guitar smokes now!



I really need to make a point of having MJ wind me a set or two before she retires. I'll be really disappointed in myself if I miss out on that. IMO she is a guru and a master of her craft. I'm thinking a set of Mark's pickups for the heavies and a set of aged hot PAFs around 9-10k A5 as I love the production Antiquities and would love to bridge the ground between a PAF and hotter ceramic. She's a gem, I should get on that.


----------



## feraledge

A-Branger said:


>



It's an awesome looking SE, but really not doing it any favors by sticking it between two PRSs like that.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

Why. Does. It. Have. A. Gloss. Finish?  wouldn't it look closer to the original and be cheaper to make with a satin finish? Lol


----------



## SwanWings

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> Why. Does. It. Have. A. Gloss. Finish?  wouldn't it look closer to the original and be cheaper to make with a satin finish? Lol



It could be that the SE factory isn't tooled for the matte finish, and it's just easier to go with gloss on these....


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

SwanWings said:


> It could be that the SE factory isn't tooled for the matte finish, and it's just easier to go with gloss on these....



It could be just for differentiation, like the top carve. Nobody wants their $5000 guitar looking like a $1000 guitar.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

The finish doesn't concern me much, I just wish that it had the outlined birds like the USA ones do. Outside of the scale length, those were the main thing I wanted, to be 100% honest 
Either way, I'm pretty excited. Mark definitely deserves it.


----------



## Jake

Ordacleaphobia said:


> The finish doesn't concern me much, I just wish that it had the outlined birds like the USA ones do. Outside of the scale length, those were the main thing I wanted, to be 100% honest
> Either way, I'm pretty excited. Mark definitely deserves it.



The birds would be a nice touch but I am also quite excited for this. I rarely buy new guitars ever, let alone korean made ones but this is just too enticing for me to pass up


----------



## warpedsoul

Im trying to keep in mind that this is just a prototype and keeping hope for a satin finish for production. Either way, Im going to try to get one.


----------



## Ogami-Z

Just to keep this thread alive at least until something more concrete pops up about the SE, here's a bit of a better pic from Marks Facebook. The angle & gloss finish still doesn't do a great job of showing the detail in the quilt, the previous pics I posted do though.







I've been keeping an eye on the Periphery guys social networking sites ever since I caught wind of a possible SE version, so Mark if you see this I swear I'm not stocking you or anything...the guitar yes


----------



## Ogami-Z

OooooH!! 

Even better pic from twitter.






NICE!


----------



## Anquished

Grabbing one of these for sure!


----------



## Tisca

What kind of "Euro tax" can we expect? That one pre-order price was $899.


----------



## Ogami-Z

Tisca said:


> What kind of "Euro tax" can we expect? That one pre-order price was $899.



Well if you add the 20% VAT that brings it up to about approx. 844/£740 which actually isn't too bad if it comes with the Alpha Omega pups.


----------



## Spicypickles

In the "Ad" picture, it doesn't look very glossy.


Either way, getting one and masturbating furiously just prior to playing it non stop for the rest of the year.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

Ogami-Z said:


> Well if you add the 20% VAT that brings it up to about approx. 844/£740 which actually isn't too bad if it comes with the Alpha Omega pups.



I offer an alternative estimate of 1080. The general pricing rule for Europe, is seemingly to replace "$" with "" and add 20%.


----------



## AliceLG

I'd expect it to be around the 1100&#8364; tbh
For comparison purposes: an SE 277 goes for 749$ in Sweetwater and for 999&#8364; in Thomann

EDIT: Petar ninja'd me


----------



## Ogami-Z

AliceLG said:


> I'd expect it to be around the 1100 tbh
> For comparison purposes: an SE 277 goes for 749$ in Sweetwater and for 999 in Thomann
> 
> EDIT: Petar ninja'd me



Hmmm so I'm guessing about £845 in the UK then, well if the guitar turns out to be amazing (for the price) it'd be a no brainer then. My wallet really hopes it ends up closer to £750 though


----------



## Ogami-Z

So it looks like Periphery are going to be at the sweetwater gear fest, could this mean a possible unveiling of the Mark Holcomb SE there??


----------



## Jake

Ogami-Z said:


> So it looks like Periphery are going to be at the sweetwater gear fest, could this mean a possible unveiling of the Mark Holcomb SE there??


Sure hope so, I'll be getting mine through Sweetwater anyway most likely so that would be cool


----------



## SDMFVan

If it was ready for Gearfest PRS would have released it at their Experience event last weekend. The friend I asked at PRS said he expected it to be closer to the end of the year or even NAMM, since the one Mark has is only the first prototype so there's bound to be changes. I'll caveat that by saying he was just guessing based on previous SE Signature timelines, FWIW.


----------



## Spicypickles

And just like that, you've come through and rained on my sunny day.


----------



## Tisca

Someone in this thread mentioned that reverb.com listing said (before pre-orders sold out) delivery ETA June 21st. iirc


----------



## A-Branger

Spicypickles said:


> And just like that, you've come through and rained on my sunny day.







but to give you a bit of a dream of a sunny sky again...

the reverb pre-order leak thing that happened. Not for the "pre-order" side of things as it could have been a scam or who knows even a spy from PRS trying to see people reactions to price *tin foil hat on*

but its the description of it that I find interesting. Its written for a brand website, the kind that would go into the PRS site and would get copy/pasted into a store. So why go into the development of the marketing side/website page of the guitar if its still on the Prototype stage and wont get released till beginning of next year??

I recon this guitar is due to be announced at winter NAMM but wont hit the stores till who knows when, if not Mark wouldnt be leaking and teasing pics of it. I dont thinkthis is the very first prototype, but the final one (or even yes the first one but they nail it) and the only thing left is for him to road test the guitar in the coming tour for final approval

quick edit (sorry meant to say summer NAMM, its winter in Australia lol)


----------



## SDMFVan

Like I said, my friend didn't know the ins and outs of the situation, but he is a PRS employee so he's not just making guesses. Some things we know for sure:

1) If it was going to be released in June PRS would have had it at the Experience last weekend. Presumably with a live demo from Mark who lives 45 minutes away, but that's a whole other conversation...

2) Experience PRS is PRS's Summer retailer event. They don't attend Summer NAMM.

3) PRS would never put up a fake Reverb page to "gauge people's interest" in a guitar.

4) A Mark Holcomb SE is definitely coming at some point.

EDIT: Also, when my friend and I were having this conversation there were (to his knowledge) 0.0 Mark Holcomb SE's inside the PRS factory. That's why he thought it was not likely to hit the streets in the near future.


----------



## Spicypickles

Mark lives in Austin TX now, iirc.


----------



## SDMFVan

He was in Silver Spring, MD with Misha last week according to social media. I assume he couldn't attend because he was getting ready for tour, but I'm sure if they were ready to release his new model he'd have been there. Dustie Waring wasn't doing anything at the event and he still flew in for the day on Saturday just to hang out.


----------



## A-Branger

SDMFVan said:


> Like I said, my friend didn't know the ins and outs of the situation, but he is a PRS employee so he's not just making guesses. Some things we know for sure:
> 
> 1) If it was going to be released in June PRS would have had it at the Experience last weekend. Presumably with a live demo from Mark who lives 45 minutes away, but that's a whole other conversation...
> 
> 2) Experience PRS is PRS's Summer retailer event. They don't attend Summer NAMM.
> 
> 3) PRS would never put up a fake Reverb page to "gauge people's interest" in a guitar.
> 
> 4) A Mark Holcomb SE is definitely coming at some point.
> 
> EDIT: Also, when my friend and I were having this conversation there were (to his knowledge) 0.0 Mark Holcomb SE's inside the PRS factory. That's why he thought it was not likely to hit the streets in the near future.




1) thats what I (and prob all of us here) were hopping for

2) didnt knew that. As I didnt saw anything "new" I assume there was something else to be announced, I was thinking summer NAMM, but now I know they dont go there so you are right then

3) I know I was only joking about it  hehehe

4) We all know, we just want to see it officially. Me I just want to see some high ress pics of it and real world pics/demos to finish my 90% decision making process I have now. Either way Im still broke so Im in no rush




also are any SE models at the factory? after the build in Korea do they go into the main PRS factory? or do get direct shipped to the main dealers?


damn you Mark for teasing us with pics for a guitar not due till next year


----------



## technomancer

Tisca said:


> Someone in this thread mentioned that reverb.com listing said (before pre-orders sold out) delivery ETA June 21st. iirc



That was what the add said... and we all know pre-order delivery estimates are never wrong


----------



## SDMFVan

A-Branger said:


> 1)also are any SE models at the factory? after the build in Korea do they go into the main PRS factory? or do get direct shipped to the main dealers?
> (



They ALL go through the factory in MD. They get final QC and setup before going to dealers. One of our members here is actually on the SE team at the MD factory. I'm sure he's reading this thread and keeping his mouth shut too...



technomancer said:


> That was what the add said... and we all know pre-order delivery estimates are never wrong



They've got a LOT of work to do between now and next week!


----------



## Spicypickles

It was for June 21st, 2017.


----------



## Ogami-Z

Spicypickles said:


> It was for June 21st, 2017.



 Nice try Spicypickles......







Exported a PDF of the web page when it was up & it definitely said June 21st, 2016. Actually don't mind if there's a bit of a wait but some actual acknowledgement of a release date would be nice so I can start putting the pennies away for one.


----------



## Vrollin

SDMFVan said:


> They ALL go through the factory in MD. They get final QC and setup before going to dealers. One of our members here is actually on the SE team at the MD factory. I'm sure he's reading this thread and keeping his mouth shut too...!



My understanding is that this is true for SE's sold in the USA, when coming to Australia they don't pass through MD...


----------



## Spicypickles

Ogami-Z said:


> Nice try Spicypickles......





Ayyy Lmao


----------



## timbucktu123

all i can say is expect an announcement from prs in the next couple weeks, damn embargoes haha


----------



## A-Branger

^^ source?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

A-Branger said:


> ^^ source?



If he's telling the truth, he can't say anything because embargo.


----------



## A-Branger

whats embargo?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

A-Branger said:


> whats embargo?



Don't say .... or suffer the consequences, basically.


----------



## A-Branger

got it now


----------



## Randy

No hate but next to the real deal, the SE looks like it came from Aliexpress.


----------



## RaulThrashMetal

^Agree. would it be so much expensive and time consuming to CNC a real carved top instead of the chinese knockoff looking?


----------



## A-Branger

RaulThrashMetal said:


> ^Agree. would it be so much expensive and time consuming to CNC a real carved top instead of the chinese knockoff looking?



maybe?

but the real problem would come with the figured mapple tops. You wont be able to use veneers on a full carve CU, and real tick tops (tick enough for the deep carve) would cost too much in order to keep these guitars affordable.

it bothers me too, but its the only way I can still have a flame mapple or quilt looking top (veneer) on a PRS style guitar without being a flat top guitar. In fact the first SEs were flat top.

I think its also a way to separate the lines, so if you really want the full carve, then you have to buy a CU. Even the new re-design CE line now has a thinner carve to make themself different to the CUs for some weird reason  instead of being the same but with the bolt-on necks. I recon the carve of the CEs should be the ones of the SEs but well. They are not that bad once you have one in your hands


----------



## Vrollin

Other brands can get full carved tops out of the same factory. I'm assuming this is PRS' way of separating the two levels of their range and maintaining that pedigree that comes from their Maryland factory. That said, I'll take the carve of an SE over the carve of an S2....


----------



## technomancer

Randy said:


> No hate but next to the real deal, the SE looks like it came from Aliexpress.



An $800 SE doesn't looks as good as two $8k+ Private Stocks? SHOCKING 



At the end of the day these will be like all the other SEs: wait until places like Sweetwater or Dave's get them in where you can see the actual guitar and buy one with a nice veneer on it


----------



## Jake

The lack of a full top doesn't bother me because it's an SE, that's the point. Next to my core model PRSi it's gonna look different but that's fine by me because it's a separate animal, my McCarty and SC245 and supposed to be djent machines 

Still really excited about this and already have my money set aside to throw down when it's announced.


----------



## BigViolin

I'm hoping there are some changes between prototype and production, notably the flat finish. IMO there is a pretty big difference in look and feel between a true satin vs a gloss that's been knocked down. Hardtail, scale length and flat finish, c'mon PRS get all three of the standout features of this model right with the SE.


----------



## Randy

technomancer said:


> An $800 SE doesn't looks as good as two $8k+ Private Stocks? SHOCKING



"As good" is one thing. What I've liked about the SE line, for the most part, is that the features weren't overly ambitious for the price points. Most of the carved/beveled tops were solid or trans over regular body wood and some quilted veneered flat-tops. There are some exceptions but the features seemed mostly balanced.

This looks like trying to stick too many high end features on a model with a limited budget. The contrast on the finish itself doesn't look close, neither does the fade and the veneers I've seen so far are poor. Actually, the different carve bothers me less than everything else. 

I stand by what I said. Maybe waiting to see more "in the wild" or in person and hand picking what veneers look good will help but so far, everything put together, it looks less like an SE'd version of an $8000 guitar and more like a third party knockoff.


----------



## technomancer

Randy said:


> "As good" is one thing. What I've liked about the SE line, for the most part, is that the features weren't overly ambitious for the price points. Most of the carved/beveled tops were solid or trans over regular body wood and some quilted veneered flat-tops. There are some exceptions but the features seemed mostly balanced.
> 
> This looks like trying to stick too many high end features on a model with a limited budget. The contrast on the finish itself doesn't look close, neither does the fade and the veneers I've seen so far are poor. Actually, the different carve bothers me less than everything else.
> 
> I stand by what I said. Maybe waiting to see more "in the wild" or in person and hand picking what veneers look good will help but so far, everything put together, it looks less like an SE'd version of an $8000 guitar and more like a third party knockoff.



You might want to look at the SE line a bit more, until the introduction of the SE "Standard" Indonesian models over 50% of the line were trans over a veneer... in fact I think the only ones that were offered in only a solid color might have been a couple of sig models.

Also your comments on looks are based on one production prototype in one color... Honestly I saw tops on the actual Holcomb core limited run that looked worse that that  Not sure on the binding but can live with it, other than that we'll see. The veneers on SEs are always all over the place ranging from stunning to "is that actually figured?"  That charcoal finish doesn't do good tops any favors though, so we'll have to wait and see how they come out.

I do have to say I almost hope they do just a plain black one though as that would solve the veneer issue


----------



## Thrashman

I got to try his personal prototype a few days ago for the SE range.. and it was a very nice guitar, I liked the neck a lot. 

Played as well as any PRS out there, but definitely an SE.

For what it's worth, I couldn't tell a difference between the two side by side until I got closer and noticed the flat top.. Looks wise.


----------



## A-Branger

and you didnt took any pics??


----------



## bnzboy

I will still be happy if the SE model is only as half as good as my custom Holcomb. At this point I would not expect any fancy maple tops but rather focus on bang for the buck.


----------



## Thrashman

A-Branger said:


> and you didnt took any pics??



Unfortunately not  But it was eerily similar to his other ones add the binding and remove the top carve. Maybe just a tad darker in color but when they were performing roughly 1,5m from where I sat down (private full band masterclass + guitar masterclass) I didn't notice it was an SE until he showed me the headstock.

It had a satin/sanded neck too by the way. Felt great.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Thrashman said:


> It had a satin/sanded neck too by the way.


----------



## cip 123

https://www.instagram.com/p/BGr-O29PrGJ/

New video, SE on the headstock.

I think it looks good. the SE's have fooled me take a look at this one credit to - Blood Tempest







I think the gloss on Marks makes it look cheaper. However theres no denying PRS can get good quality veneers for their SE's.

I'm just happy it looks like ebony on the board as rosewood would immediately count me out as I can't play it which is a shame since I like a lot of the SE's.


----------



## Ogami-Z

cip 123 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BGr-O29PrGJ/
> 
> New video, SE on the headstock.
> 
> I think it looks good. the SE's have fooled me take a look at this one credit to - Blood Tempest



Yes! just saw this & here's a close up of the headstock:






Far from the best screen grab in the world but you can definitely see the "SE". It must be coming pretty soon then......


----------



## Blood Tempest

Sounds and looks good to me. Granted we can't really make out much of the top due to low lighting and a dark background. But I'm optimistic.


----------



## cip 123

Blood Tempest said:


> Sounds and looks good to me. Granted we can't really make out much of the top due to low lighting and a dark background. But I'm optimistic.



If you're quilt is anything to go by we can be anywhere from average to "Holy crap is that a USA?"

WMI usually have good Veneers.


----------



## A-Branger

thats why Im thinking the official release of these should be pretty soon. Mark is been playing this guitar everywhere now. Teasing us in social media, but hes been taking the guitar to their tour and to their clinics. Plus now this new video.

Its too much in your face. ITs not a secret anymore.


----------



## A-Branger

searching on the comment section of the sneak video clip (same as above) Mark posted in his facebook, someone posted this sale link

https://www.ppcmusic.de/qwik-se-signature-mark-holcomb-holcomb-burst.html


----------



## Tisca

A-Branger said:


> searching on the comment section of the sneak video clip (same as above) Mark posted in his facebook, someone posted this sale link
> 
> https://www.ppcmusic.de/qwik-se-signature-mark-holcomb-holcomb-burst.html



1.159,00 
Looks like some in this thread had pretty accurate estimates. Does this make it the most expensive SE model?


----------



## A-Branger

seem like it.

From that store they have the SE 7 string at 999,00 &#8364; so take that as an estimate these guitars would come bit more expensive than the current 7 string ones once they hit the stores

the new SD pups prob are the reason why, plus the new features


----------



## Blood Tempest

cip 123 said:


> If you're quilt is anything to go by we can be anywhere from average to "Holy crap is that a USA?"
> 
> WMI usually have good Veneers.



 That was my initial reaction when I first saw it. "Wait, that's an SE?!" And then I immediately bought it. Mine may be a bit of an outlier for the entire line, but its at least proof that they can pump out guitars with some really impressive looks. I'm optimistic about where this is headed.



A-Branger said:


> seem like it.
> 
> From that store they have the SE 7 string at 999,00  so take that as an estimate these guitars would come bit more expensive than the current 7 string ones once they hit the stores
> 
> the new SD pups prob are the reason why, plus the new features



The cost may be more, however, we have to factor in the possibility of the SD pickups going from custom shop produced to a regular production product. If they go from specialty line to production line, I'm assuming the cost bump would not be as severe to these models. Especially since SE (PRS) would be purchasing them in bulk for the run of this guitar. Time will tell. I think the SE line has done a really nice job at keeping prices fair thus far.


----------



## Thelamon

It seems to me that if PRS doesn't at least make the announcement in the next month, they're gonna miss out on all the buzz that the Periphery guys are going to be making for their new album. 

Those guys really work the social media, which is probably selling quite a few guitars these days (especially for the premium brands like Mayones and Aristides). I think PRS would be missing a golden opportunity to promote the new SE model when Periphery is going to be making big waves if they don't announce soon. Is there an informal PRS rule that a new model has to be announced at a trade show?


----------



## xzacx

Don't forget that a lot of times overseas sites have VAT included in their prices, so they're actually 20% than we pay in the U.S.


----------



## mikah912

Thelamon said:


> It seems to me that if PRS doesn't at least make the announcement in the next month, they're gonna miss out on all the buzz that the Periphery guys are going to be making for their new album.
> 
> Those guys really work the social media, which is probably selling quite a few guitars these days (especially for the premium brands like Mayones and Aristides). I think PRS would be missing a golden opportunity to promote the new SE model when Periphery is going to be making big waves if they don't announce soon. Is there an informal PRS rule that a new model has to be announced at a trade show?



On a selfish note, I agree and want to see some confirmation and delivery windows ASAP. 

But on a practical note, this will sell like hotcakes no matter when PRS drops it.


----------



## Masoo2

Some new shots of it at 3:20 in Jason Richardson's new music video

https://youtu.be/uyisAk4f7po?t=3m20s


----------



## Ji Sung

Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease, let there be a seven in the works, too!


----------



## Kride

Would! Dunno about the fretboard radius tho....

Even if SE veneer tops look like shit


----------



## mperrotti34

Just saw the Holcomb SE in the new Jason Richardson video. Looks pretty sick!!!! I might have to pick one up when they get released.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

I really don't know, I like the idea of this SE, but the white plastic neck binding just looks so damn cheap. I hate plastic neck binding. Is this cheaper in terms of production? The USA version doesn't have binding, so why put it on this?


----------



## A-Branger

his custom private stock 7 string has white binding on the neck 


I got the chance to held the two of them in my hands, and the white binding on the enck looks heeeeaaapps better. IMO and Im happy they are going with it on the SE


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

A-Branger said:


> his custom private stock 7 string has white binding on the neck



Ah, touché...but I don't like the looks of that either.


----------



## Reverend Chug

Looks like Sweetwater is taking pre-orders!

PRS SE Mark Holcomb - Holcomb Burst | Sweetwater.com


----------



## Ji Sung

Reverend Chug said:


> Looks like Sweetwater is taking pre-orders!
> 
> PRS SE Mark Holcomb - Holcomb Burst | Sweetwater.com



Well, it's official. I'm one step closer to breaking my promise to never buy signature gear.

EDIT: Just kidding. What a cock tease...


----------



## Jake

Reverend Chug said:


> Looks like Sweetwater is taking pre-orders!
> 
> PRS SE Mark Holcomb - Holcomb Burst | Sweetwater.com



And my order has been placed


----------



## Steinmetzify

Nice work Jake!


----------



## Darren James

For $899, this is one of the best guitars you can get at that price point IMO, As with most PRS SE guitars. From experience, the SE line are playable right out of the box and the fret work is top notch which for me can be a deal breaker. I've bought other brands made in the same factory that don't compare so this is definitely a win for PRS. Looking forward to seeing this come north.


----------



## StrmRidr

I like this. I wish it had the outline birds but it's not a deal breaker.


----------



## Mathemagician

Reverend Chug said:


> Looks like Sweetwater is taking pre-orders!
> 
> PRS SE Mark Holcomb - Holcomb Burst | Sweetwater.com



Aaaaaand it's been pulled.


----------



## Tisca

Darren James said:


> For $899, this is one of the best guitars you can get at that price point IMO...



For that price I'd pre-order without even trying but looks like Eurolandia prices will be +~45%. Few hundred more and you can buy a 2nd hand core PRS. I don't see myself justifying paying that kinda price.


----------



## Spicypickles

Link no worky.


----------



## Jake

Quick update since I actually placed an order while it was up.

The money left my account via paypal but is now back so I'm assuming sweetwater jumped the gun and then just cancelled all the pre-orders 

Still waiting to actually be able to throw my money at someone before I do something else dumb with it


----------



## Kride

I have hard time believing it'll have USA Phase III tuners and the Holcomb sig pickups. Maybe somekind of SE versions of those but...

I'm happy to be wrong though


----------



## RaulThrashMetal

Waiting for the EU pricing to be released like...


----------



## cip 123

RaulThrashMetal said:


> Waiting for the EU pricing to be released like...



Around, £730 950 euro.

Thats just going off the $899 and adding 20 percent VAT, since I don't believe US adds VAT.

Total speculation could be more could be less, but $899 plus VAT gives that.


----------



## Tisca

RaulThrashMetal said:


> Waiting for the EU pricing to be released like...



ppmusic.de had briefly a price of 1.159,00  but it seems a bit high compared to other SE models and that's already S2 money. I'm keeping my hopes up for a more reasonable price.


----------



## cip 123

Tisca said:


> ppmusic.de had briefly a price of 1.159,00  but it seems a bit high compared to other SE models and that's already S2 money. I'm keeping my hopes up for a more reasonable price.



But keep in mind the specs on this, if true to the USA, are completely different than any other PRS, scale, radius, not own brand pickups. That will drive the cost up at least in the first run as they'll have to have new files for CNC machines and etc. So price may be higher for first run to ensure they can make some money back.

In all honesty the S2's don't really do it for me, if the specs are right I'll gladly spend a good bit of money on a guitar from WMI. I already want a Schecter Banshee elite and thats £1000.


----------



## Thrashman

Yeah, for that price it's a STEAL. It's a seriously nice guitar.


----------



## Tisca

Just to compare; I can pick up a red Torrero for 859&#8364;. Has ebony board, laminate top, quality pickups (EMG) and an original Floyd. For some reason the solid white one costs 1099&#8364; in the same store. I don't know if the price is because it's an old model or something but that's a price that matches the guitar IMO.


----------



## MattThePenguin

Kride said:


> I have hard time believing it'll have USA Phase III tuners and the Holcomb sig pickups. Maybe somekind of SE versions of those but...
> 
> I'm happy to be wrong though



It didn't even have them in the picture so I don't think so lol


----------



## HighGain510

Kride said:


> I have hard time believing it'll have USA Phase III tuners and the Holcomb sig pickups. Maybe somekind of SE versions of those but...
> 
> I'm happy to be wrong though



I don't think anyone said anything about Phase III's (and they've never done the high end USA locking hardware on an SE to date, FWIW)? The picture posted certainly didn't look like locking tuners either. The Holcomb sig pickups appear to have been confirmed by Mark as production model pickups now instead of being wound by the custom shop like those that went into the USA limited edition signature models, so assuming either the materials being used are different/cheaper or the difference in labor costs between production floor winders and the CS folks, I would say it's reasonable to see production model Duncans but no USA locking hardware at that price point.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Tisca said:


> Just to compare; I can pick up a red Torrero for 859. Has ebony board, laminate top, quality pickups (EMG) and an original Floyd. For some reason the solid white one costs 1099 in the same store. I don't know if the price is because it's an old model or something but that's a price that matches the guitar IMO.



The Torero used to be $1000+ USD when it was available. It was one of PRS's most expensive SE models.


----------



## Kride

HighGain510 said:


> I don't think anyone said anything about Phase III's



Must've been a link on the PRS Forums then which said Phase III tuners... but those are all down now so :lol might've misread as well. Seemed pretty much too much to be true like you said especially considering none of the SE models have featured those before...

Carry on


----------



## A-Branger

probably because the PRS locking tunners are on Mark's guitar. It might be an SE but hes been playing it on the road so he might have changed the tunners. Maybe thats the reason why the confusion? 

due to the Korean factory other brands offer locking tunners. I dont see why this new SE couldnt come with them. It would be basic non-branded ones or just say (PRS) in the back, same as in the LTD guitars

as for price, judging by that european website that had the guitar on sale and others SE and it was just a bit more expensive than the 7 string SE. This new Mark sig would come as the most expensive SE of the line. Its a signature model with brand name pickups and one-off specs so its expected to be more $$

going by sweetwater prices

SE 7 string_____________719$
SE Santana_____________729$
SE 277 baritone_________749$ (same bridge hardware as MArks sig btw) 
SE custom 24 30th_______759$
SE Mark sig_____________???
S2 22-24 standard satin___999$ (cheapest s2)


so before you all cry than the price would be too high as it would be too close to the S2 line. Well the price of the current line up its already too close to the S2 line if you go for the standard satin models. If not the normal S2 standard are 1249$ and up from there


----------



## Swyse

HighGain510 said:


> I don't think anyone said anything about Phase III's




It was from the sweetwater page.


----------



## VigilSerus

Yeah I'm gonna have to say it was probably a bad description becuase it looks like these are regular SE tuners on his prototype

( for reference this image was taken from Mark's recent featured solo )


----------



## technomancer

Swyse said:


> It was from the sweetwater page.



Sweetwater gets things wrong in their specs all the time, I wouldn't get wound up about it


----------



## Seikilos

add markperiphery on snapchat if you guys want to see a really nice close up of the SE!


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I think it's maybe cooler that this has a 25.5" scale an a 20" radius than it is that it has decent pickups.


----------



## Triple-J

Just checked out GuitarGuitar and they already have it in stock at £799.00 
PRS SE Mark Holcomb Ltd Edition Holcomb Burst


----------



## Ogami-Z

Triple-J said:


> Just checked out GuitarGuitar and they already have it in stock at £799.00
> PRS SE Mark Holcomb Ltd Edition Holcomb Burst



YES! I just ordered one!

Here's some better images from guitarguitar











I should hopefully have it by Thursday. Only thing is I may have to (reluctantly) sell my Schecter KM6 now  ........or keep them both :hang: we'll see.


----------



## technomancer

Cut sheet just posted by Bryan's Guitars


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So they aren't the Phase 3 tuners. Just their standard MiK ones.


----------



## cwhitey2

That thing is sexy


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So they aren't the Phase 3 tuners. Just their standard MiK ones.



Which was pretty obvious given people ran with the Phase 3 thing when the only place it was mentioned was a listing Sweetwater put up then pulled


----------



## bouVIP




----------



## bnzboy

Pickups in this model alone is worth it for those of you who are hesitating to order one AND in need of a new guitar. I will order mine in a month or so.


----------



## bouVIP

It's listed on sweetwater again and kind of funny because it still has locking tuners in the description


----------



## Ogami-Z

bouVIP said:


>




Ahh you just beat me to it, here's the other video from PRS going into more detail about the guitar.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

... does it djent?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> ... does it djent?



No, it only djazzes.


----------



## mikah912

Maybe it's my old eyes, but the video makes the finish look satin, not gloss....????

NM: Mark just confirmed the gloss top/satin neck combo directly to me on Instagram.


----------



## Tisca

Glad to see prices under 1k&#8364;. Just emailed my local dealer to see if they get any.


----------



## theicon2125

Uh oh. Sweetwater currently has 0% financing for 3 years and PRS is included on the list... Pretty sure my wife won't go for it though.


----------



## Spicypickles

I've got the money, I've got my card. 


I've got nothing but time. But I also know that I will have the fight of a lifetime on my hands.


I hate asking permission to spend my money


----------



## Jonathan20022

Kind of tempting to have as a backup Drop C/B guitar, might have to try one of these


----------



## Tisca

1. Why do listings say "limited edition"? Is this another let's test the market with the first batch and call it ltd ed because it sounds better?

2. Don't think I've played a PRS SE. Will I be content with the quality when I'm mostly used to MIJ ESP guitars? I want a good piece of wood/mahogany that resonates well and feels more "alive".

3. What kinda frets on this?


----------



## AeonSolus

The PRS channel just posted a video about it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9vuAYErkMA


----------



## Riffer

AeonSolus beat me but....

Here is the video embedded with a little more spec related stuff. 

Also, the guy Tom in the video is.......me! 



I've been reading this thread since the beginning and just laughing at all the wrong speculation and just people flat out not knowing what they are talking about  Now you don't have to speculate anymore. ENJOY!!!


----------



## mikah912

Spicypickles said:


> I've got the money, I've got my card.
> 
> 
> I've got nothing but time. But I also know that I will have the fight of a lifetime on my hands.
> 
> 
> I hate asking permission to spend my money



It gets worse with two young kids, but I try to remind myself that I signed up for this..... when I agreed to make "me" into "us".

I'm kinda torn between grabbing this or a custom production model named after a zodialogical ram from a certain infamous Cali builder who have a model for $3-500 more. Aside from the gloss top, this has a lot of the specs I'd be wanting from them.


----------



## Anquished

I'd better ask the boss for permission too...


----------



## rifftrauma

Anquished said:


> I'd better ask the boss for permission too...



It's better to ask for forgiveness than permission.


----------



## T40

PRS Guitars SE Mark Holcomb


----------



## big_aug

So wish it was satin finish. I'd order one without hesitation. I think I'll wait and get one used from all the GAS purchases and save a few hundred lol


----------



## Spicypickles

rifftrauma said:


> It's better to ask for forgiveness than permission.





No, no its not lol.


She just wants to be included, I get it.


----------



## Tom 1.0

Getting one of these for sure.

Not a huge periphery fan but this spec is just perfect.


----------



## Zalbu

Oh sweet jesus take the wheel. I've been looking to get a semi hollow SE as my first PRS but this one is too good to pass up on, especially with his signature pickups. Mark probably has my favorite recorded tone in all of metal and I wish his SD's were available before I put a Titan in my Ibby. 

I don't really like having to replace the pickups right out of the box when buying a guitar in the $800 and above price range so this is a godsend.


----------



## weirdoku

I hate bound necks on bodies without binding.


----------



## Krazy Kalle

Hm, not sure about the neck bindings. But it's a freakin' awesome guitar!


----------



## Miek

So are the Duncs still the custom shop pickups or are they making them in production now?


----------



## wannabguitarist

theicon2125 said:


> Uh oh. Sweetwater currently has 0% financing for 3 years and PRS is included on the list... Pretty sure my wife won't go for it though.



0% for 3 years? That's pretty ridiculous


----------



## Tisca

Miek said:


> So are the Duncs still the custom shop pickups or are they making them in production now?



Production.


----------



## Spicypickles

You dude's complaining about the neck binding are cray.


I hate UNbound necks. binding be classy.


----------



## big_aug

Riffer said:


> AeonSolus beat me but....
> 
> Here is the video embedded with a little more spec related stuff.
> 
> Also, the guy Tom in the video is.......me!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reading this thread since the beginning and just laughing at all the wrong speculation and just people flat out not knowing what they are talking about  Now you don't have to speculate anymore. ENJOY!!!




I love your pickup tone description change. It says clean on all those samples. Then it says "dirtly" and I just laughed. I was thinking more "heavy as ...." haha. Zero to djent


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spicypickles said:


> You dude's complaining about the neck binding are cray.
> 
> 
> I hate UNbound necks. binding be classy.



100% this. Love the neck on this thing. Would probably look cheap as hell without the binding.


----------



## BurnInNeverland

So looking at the SE it seems the neck cutaway doesn't provide the same access to the last 2 or so frets. Based on pics I've seen of both it seems the USA core model cutaway is at the 23/24 fret (super accessible) and the SE is at the 21/22 fret. I suppose it is a slightly different variation of body shape for the SE production model but it has me wondering about the heel of the neck, access to upper frets, and general shape and feel of the SE neck.

Anyone else notice this or have more insight they could offer about this?

Edit. Oh and another thing I don't see is fret specs. Anyone know what the video means by "standard/typical PRS fretwire"? Stainless or not, jumbo/medium, etc...


----------



## mbardu

BurnInNeverland said:


> Edit. Oh and another thing I don't see is fret specs. Anyone know what the video means by "standard/typical PRS fretwire"? Stainless or not, jumbo/medium, etc...



Probably medium jumbo and almost certainly not stainless steel.


----------



## Thorerges

Looks good. Still sticking to the JBM20 though.


----------



## A-Branger

me like it 

me no money

me 



would someone be kind enough to donate some money to the "A-Branger cure for GAS research foundation" ?


----------



## theicon2125

Is the body contoured like the USA model is? I can't tell from the pictures.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

theicon2125 said:


> Is the body contoured like the USA model is? I can't tell from the pictures.



No, it has a different body carve than the USA Core Holcomb model. It will have the body carve found on your typical PRS SE guitar.


----------



## GuitarFactoryDylan

I await this thing with curiosity. I'm already spoiled by my USA model, but I think it's cool the pickups will be so accessible now, they sound great and are definitely my favourite part about the guitar. I think the flat glossy tops won't have the same visual appeal, but all the other stuff that makes it so playable in lower tunings will be there.


----------



## Anquished

I'd be interested to see a review with someone who owns the USA model as well.


----------



## Riffer

big_aug said:


> I love your pickup tone description change. It says clean on all those samples. Then it says "dirtly" and I just laughed. I was thinking more "heavy as ...." haha. Zero to djent



Haha, yeah I went from 0-100 real quick, real mah-fukin quick (rap reference for my rap fans). I wish I would've wrote some stuff for the video. All the riffs were improvised on the spot. I don't mind them, but I could've played better and if I had wrote stuff, I could've practiced it. Oh well, still think the video turned out good and did what it's suppose to do.


----------



## Ogami-Z

Mine got here at lunchtime today!!  only got to give it a very quick once over & unplugged play before heading back to work, so I couldn't give it an overall opinion/review yet. But 1st impressions are very, very good & as is always the case it looks wayyy better in person than what you see in in pics & videos online. It is a very dark quilt finish so the glossiness can hide the detail in the quilt from certain angles.

Will report back later & hopefully have an NGD up soon. Gotta give it a good old  first though!!


----------



## Spicypickles

I was about * this * close to talking the ole' lady into getting one. I'm currently at an "i'll think about it" stage.


----------



## theicon2125

Ogami-Z said:


> Mine got here at lunchtime today!!  only got to give it a very quick once over & unplugged play before heading back to work, so I couldn't give it an overall opinion/review yet. But 1st impressions are very, very good & as is always the case it looks wayyy better in person than what you see in in pics & videos online. It is a very dark quilt finish so the glossiness can hide the detail in the quilt from certain angles.
> 
> Will report back later & hopefully have an NGD up soon. Gotta give it a good old  first though!!



Can't wait to see your NGD. When you have chance can you measure the guitar at it's longest and widest points? I've got a spare case sitting around and I'm wondering if one of these will fit in it.


----------



## theicon2125

Spicypickles said:


> I was about * this * close to talking the ole' lady into getting one. I'm currently at an "i'll think about it" stage.



I feel you man. I've got a plan. I'm finally gonna sell one of my guns to a friend so it will cover the guitar plus more so I think that will make this work out for me. I really hope it does. All I have right now are two 7 strings and I've been really wanting to get a 6 for drop C/B.


----------



## Riffer

A couple pages ago people were wondering about the quality of the veneer tops. Here are some examples that I've seen of some pretty nice ones. These are all different guitars. So for those people concerned about the veneers not looking good, here ya go. Of course not every single one will be on fire but just go to the store and check them out in person.


----------



## Spicypickles

Damn.


That second one gots me all hot and bothered.


----------



## ikarus

Played one today at the local music store. pretty nice guitar, would be even nicer with all satin finish.


----------



## technomancer

Riffer I will pay you if you can tell me which stores #2 and #5 are going to


----------



## Blood Tempest

The top on the last pic looks insane! I love it! All of those look REALLY good though. I knew PRS would pull through big on the tops for a majority of these. A+


----------



## ConstantSea

Tried this in a store today, compared it with MANY high end guitars. I was blown away! Amazing!


----------



## Reverend Chug

Yep, its back up at Sweetwater...not sure if this was already posted. So if it was, I apologize.

PRS SE Mark Holcomb - Holcomb Burst | Sweetwater.com


----------



## Riffer

technomancer said:


> Riffer I will pay you if you can tell me which stores #2 and #5 are going to



Lol I actually do not know where they go after they leave my hands.


----------



## technomancer

Riffer said:


> Lol I actually do not know where they go after they leave my hands.



Oh dude I know, I'll just keep an eye out at dealers that post pics and snag a nice one if something I can't resist pops up


----------



## MattThePenguin

That last one reminded me of this album





I'd love to have one that looked like that


----------



## Reverend Chug

What the ??? What in THE hell is with the purple???  Sorry, but that is fugly...No longer want...


----------



## StrmRidr

Reverend Chug said:


> What the ??? What in THE hell is with the purple???  Sorry, but that is fugly...No longer want...



It is the same Holcomb burst than the USA made ones, only difference is the gloss finish...


----------



## rifftrauma

Man, mine's going to be in Friday and I'll be out of town...


----------



## bouVIP

Put in my order at sweetwater(hurray for credit card debt for 36 months). No idea when it'll be in stock but just hoping my top looks good.


----------



## Vrollin

ConstantSea said:


> Tried this in a store today, compared it with MANY high end guitars. I was blown away! Amazing!



Bloke doing the veneer must've been hungover on this one....


----------



## Tom 1.0

Applied for finance on mine. 

Still unsure if I'll spring for it though.


----------



## Reverend Chug

StrmRidr said:


> It is the same Holcomb burst than the USA made ones, only difference is the gloss finish...



I don't see any purple in the burst on the USA ones...


----------



## Reverend Chug




----------



## Forkface

sooo... any ideas as to how to make that gloss go away? kek
do steel wool work on bodies the same way it works on the back of glossy necks?


----------



## VigilSerus

Reverend Chug said:


> I don't see any purple in the burst on the USA ones...









??????


----------



## the.godfather

ConstantSea said:


> Tried this in a store today, compared it with MANY high end guitars. I was blown away! Amazing!



Judging by the sofa, that was in GuitarGuitar. Did you happen to ask if they had many more? I only ask because ideally I'd like to go down there and see a few and pick the best top.


----------



## Reverend Chug

ShadowsfeaR said:


> ??????



Seriously? That's a USA? Holy crap! Well, I stand corrected my good sir...


----------



## ConstantSea

the.godfather said:


> Judging by the sofa, that was in GuitarGuitar. Did you happen to ask if they had many more? I only ask because ideally I'd like to go down there and see a few and pick the best top.



It was, and I did, they have 6, but they aren't allowed to open any more of them up because they are packed and ready to ship... I actually wanted to do the same!


----------



## HighGain510

Reverend Chug said:


> What the ??? What in THE hell is with the purple???  Sorry, but that is fugly...No longer want...





Reverend Chug said:


> I don't see any purple in the burst on the USA ones...





Reverend Chug said:


> Seriously? That's a USA? Holy crap! Well, I stand corrected my good sir...



That finish is the HOLCOMB BURST.  It was basically Mark's "signature finish", just like Dustie had the "Waring Burst" finish on his flagship sig as well. 


The only plus for me personally right now is that the stark white fretboard binding always looks cheap to me so for now it's saving me from buying one.  I swear if the USA 7 run happens and he forced them to put that awful white binding on there, I'm going to cry.


----------



## Tom 1.0

ConstantSea said:


> It was, and I did, they have 6, but they aren't allowed to open any more of them up because they are packed and ready to ship... I actually wanted to do the same!




Bugger. 

That seems to be a stupid plan... If I get an ugly one it's going back.


EDIT: Mines ordered. Hopefully it is a pretty one.






Mines the one on the right.


----------



## the.godfather

ConstantSea said:


> It was, and I did, they have 6, but they aren't allowed to open any more of them up because they are packed and ready to ship... I actually wanted to do the same!



I thought you might have! Damn. I'll probably wait until they start popping up on the used market now then. It won't take long. That way I can pick and choose the top a little more and save a bit of cash into the bargain. I'm in no rush.


----------



## Tom 1.0

I've got mine through GG. They seemed more than happy to dig a few out for comparison. 

May help I've actually bought one though.


----------



## bouVIP

Called sweetwater and asked about the phase III locking tuners thinking it was a mistake, but was told that PRS gave them that info. On the PRS site it says PRS designed tuners so no idea where they got that from...


----------



## austink

Anquished said:


> I'd be interested to see a review with someone who owns the USA model as well.



Send me an se version and I will let you know? Plz.......

I will see if a local store has any of these and if they do will offer up some input into the similarities/differences.


----------



## HighGain510

bouVIP said:


> Called sweetwater and asked about the phase III locking tuners thinking it was a mistake, but was told that PRS gave them that info. On the PRS site it says PRS designed tuners so no idea where they got that from...



Sweetwater has had incorrect info in their descriptions on several occasions, so it would not be the first time they were mistaken.


----------



## theicon2125

Well, it's gonna happen. Not to decide to wait until Sweetwater has them in stock to be able to see the tops or just pre-order one and hope for the best so I can use the 36 months 0% promotion.


----------



## YouAreAwesome

This is interesting. Would be a nice addition to what I already have (6 string, nature of the pickups, PRS, drop C tuning, stunning looks, 24 frets etc). I can only find one site in Europe that sells at the very reasonable price of a bit more then &#8364;1k. I think I'm going to be saving up for this one!


----------



## Zalbu

YouAreAwesome said:


> This is interesting. Would be a nice addition to what I already have (6 string, nature of the pickups, PRS, drop C tuning, stunning looks, 24 frets etc). I can only find one site in Europe that sells at the very reasonable price of a bit more then 1k. I think I'm going to be saving up for this one!


It's up on Thomann but it's probably going to take a while until it's not out of stock all the time.

PRS SE Mark Holcomb HB - Thomann Sverige


----------



## YouAreAwesome

Zalbu said:


> It's up on Thomann but it's probably going to take a while until it's not out of stock all the time.
> 
> PRS SE Mark Holcomb HB - Thomann Sverige



That´s ok, even for 990 I´ll still need some time to save


----------



## SDMFVan

Nice top on this one at NE Music Center: PRS SE Mark Holcomb Signature Model


----------



## hsouris

SDMFVan said:


> Nice top on this one at NE Music Center: PRS SE Mark Holcomb Signature Model



This one seems to have silver knobs instead of black?


----------



## A-Branger

I love PRS actually waited till the guitars were shipped to the dealers and stores before they announced. Instead of releasing the guitar at winter NAMM and have people waiting half a year before they hit the stores like many other brands out there do.

Now as soon as you see the announcement you can go and buy it while the hype is still in the air.

Smart move PRS *claps*


----------



## StrmRidr

hsouris said:


> This one seems to have silver knobs instead of black?



Must be the way light is hitting it. They have black chrome hardware, not black.


----------



## Tom 1.0

The burst looks so much nicer than any of the stock images suggest.


----------



## robski92

That is gorgeous!


----------



## nedheftyfunk

Tom 1.0 said:


> The burst looks so much nicer than any of the stock images suggest.



That looks much, much better than the shop photos. You got a good veneer too. Even your dog seems to agree!


----------



## A-Branger

Tom 1.0 said:


>



happy NGD

looks great, also the top seems to match your dog too. Pretty cool


----------



## Vrollin

Won't be so popular in Australia due to price point. $1749 retail, selling for $1499. No thanks, can grab a second hand S2 or for a little bit more a second hand core model, or a choice of any other brands high range models with similar specs and a better resale value...


----------



## A-Branger

Vrollin said:


> Won't be so popular in Australia due to price point. $1749 retail, selling for $1499. No thanks, can grab a second hand S2 or for a little bit more a second hand core model, or a choice of any other brands high range models with similar specs and a better resale value...



yeah but remember 1500 aud$ = 1124us$

sweetwater price is 900$ so not much difference really if you take into account what shipping would cost from the US

also what store in Aus you watching? maybe there are better prices around


----------



## Vrollin

Just got the prices off a quick Google search and a couple stores. Being new I doubt anyone will go below that price point here. If our dollar was better it'd be fine to grab from the states but we're in epic fail mode for buying overseas at the moment. It's a shame, would have been a sweet guitar if it was fetching in the $999 area. Can't really justify more than that on an SE...


----------



## A-Branger

yeah but 999$ is 750$ US. They dont even have that price over there, maybe at one point down the track in a "sale" of some sort, but now brand new, no way


I know its hard to see those numbers in the US stores and think the AUD = USD as at one point did. But for now we have to remember the difference

its only 200$ difference from the US prices.

although I know 200$ is still 200$. I dont see that to be much of a difference, its borderline, but not a deal breaker. Specially when you consider how much you would pay in shipping + import tax if you buy from the US.

They would pop somewhere cheapper. If not wait till they become second hand


----------



## Glosni

Any chances PRS is going to do a 7 string SE Holcomb?


----------



## Vrollin

A-Branger said:


> yeah but 999$ is 750$ US. They dont even have that price over there, maybe at one point down the track in a "sale" of some sort, but now brand new, no way
> 
> 
> I know its hard to see those numbers in the US stores and think the AUD = USD as at one point did. But for now we have to remember the difference
> 
> its only 200$ difference from the US prices.
> 
> although I know 200$ is still 200$. I dont see that to be much of a difference, its borderline, but not a deal breaker. Specially when you consider how much you would pay in shipping + import tax if you buy from the US.
> 
> They would pop somewhere cheapper. If not wait till they become second hand



I see what your saying, my point it just that this model just doesnt represent good value in the Australian market, it's just another fine example of the importers and distributors in combination with all our sweet taxes screwing over the Australian market.
The whole reason everyone is excited about this model is that its specs are closer to your typical "shred" or "metal" guitar but with the PRS shape and name to it. For a guitar with those specs there is a hell of a lot more out there jap or USA made that can be had for cheaper. I'd love one of these, but Im just going to hold out for a second hand core Mccarty now.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Anyone who has this guitar, can you guys measure the neck thickness for me? I had the USA LE model, and the neck was thicker than my usual go to guitars, curious how this one compares.


----------



## big_aug

A-Branger said:


> I love PRS actually waited till the guitars were shipped to the dealers and stores before they announced. Instead of releasing the guitar at winter NAMM and have people waiting half a year before they hit the stores like many other brands out there do.
> 
> Now as soon as you see the announcement you can go and buy it while the hype is still in the air.
> 
> Smart move PRS *claps*



I have to say this was really awesome. I wish more companies would do this with more models. It was really cool to see everyone be so hyped and interested and then get to see those people buy something they want.

It never works that way. Announce guitars at NAMM and then months and months go by before you can even order one.

Kudos to PRS.


----------



## rifftrauma

Couple of pics of mine, Brian does it again...


----------



## theicon2125

rifftrauma said:


> Couple of pics of mine, Brian does it again...



Wow, that looks great. All these nice tops are making me really hopeful for mine.


----------



## A-Branger

Im not gonna lie into say I was expecting the grain to be more "black" filled like on the core models are.

correct me if Im wrong, but because these are veneer tops, it cant have a "black" graiin fill as you cant really sand it down to get the effect as the process involve. So they decided to trow a "grey" stain on the top which serves as a middle ground (as makes the dark parts dark enough) 

?

also, is the guitar "grey" as they look on some pics or are they more darker in person?. I just saw a video on youtube and it looked pretty light grey-ish.

still I love the guitar and would happily buy one


----------



## technomancer

Have you seen a Core in person in brighter lighting? These look REALLY close, the main difference being the reflective gloss vs satin finish and the photos posted all seem to be using a flash which washes things out especially on gloss 

This is the core I had in sunlight... if it was gloss the black would look more grey from reflection.


----------



## A-Branger

wow! that looks exactly as the SEs

usually the core pics I ahve seen are darker. Also doesnt help people tend to push the contrast to make the grain "pop" more

but I have seen and touched Both Mark's guitars and both had the dark part of the grain pretty much black, even that his 6 is by now "glossy" lol

I just though that due to the process of stain black/sand down to reveal the highlights. This wasnt possible for a veneer top? I jsut wanted to confirm that just for curiosity reasons

which made me think that for this guitar they just stain the top in a dark-ish grey as a "happy medium" to what the cores look like.

My train of though came after watching the video from this review
PRS Mark Holcomb SE Review | WIRED GUITARIST

as the guitar is really light grey in there. But judging by the photo they have in there of two side by side, its more due to the grain pattern



again nothing wrong with the guitar, I would still buy it on a heart beat if wasnt because life loves to trow bills at me all at once


----------



## technomancer

Well to start with both of his are Private Stocks so the finish is going to have a bit more attention to detail  But lighting makes a HUGE difference. I think for an import version they got these pretty close given the >$2500 price difference 

For comparison here's my former Core in indoor lighting with a flash


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Wowww.
I just got off the phone with one of the guys at my local shop, I talked with him about getting one of these in stock the other day.
Calls me up today to let me know that these suckers are back ordered for 6-8 weeks across the board. I knew these were going to be a hit, but damn!


----------



## Andromalia

For the EU guys interested in them, Thomann appears to have them in stock at 985&#8364;.


----------



## shpence

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Wowww.
> I just got off the phone with one of the guys at my local shop, I talked with him about getting one of these in stock the other day.
> Calls me up today to let me know that these suckers are back ordered for 6-8 weeks across the board. I knew these were going to be a hit, but damn!



Bummer, I wanted one sooner. I have experienced less attention to detail when companies are cranking out a bunch to get back on track sales-wise. Hopefully this won't be the case! I'll stay optimistic. Looking forward to check this guitar out.


----------



## rifftrauma

Swapped out the knobs for hipshot, looks good!


----------



## SwanWings

I ordered one of these two weeks ago from Sweetwater. They initially quoted me 3 weeks (meaning shipping out next week), but Brad from Sweetwater called me today and informed me that it's gonna be another couple of weeks. LAAAAAMMMME. Hopefully I don't receive a lemon or anything, cuz I'm super excited


----------



## Vrollin

Curious to hear what people have to say about the pickups in this? Any similarities to other Duncan's? Good for all tunings high and low?


----------



## Jake

Jake said:


> And my order has been placed





Jake said:


> Quick update since I actually placed an order while it was up.
> 
> The money left my account via paypal but is now back so I'm assuming sweetwater jumped the gun and then just cancelled all the pre-orders
> 
> Still waiting to actually be able to throw my money at someone before I do something else dumb with it



So....figured it was cancelled, bought a CE24 in the mean time, modded it to hell, but got an email today from sweetwater telling me my guitar was on the way.  

Well anyway appears I still got in on this and after figuring it all out with sweetwater and paypal I have something coming for me now


----------



## aceinet

Bummed one local store had them in stock but all in the back. Need to play one of these.


----------



## JP Universe

I almost grabbed one of these but it's too hard to track one down in Oz without a nice top. A shame really... I bet the wife is relieved

If she only knew I was THIS close to grabbing one.  no need to tell her about the "almost" purchases


----------



## Vrollin

JP Universe said:


> I almost grabbed one of these but it's too hard to track one down in Oz without a nice top. A shame really... I bet the wife is relieved
> 
> If she only knew I was THIS close to grabbing one.  no need to tell her about the "almost" purchases



What was the stores selling price?


----------



## Xcaliber

If they made a lefty I'd mortgage the house (again) to get it.


----------



## SwanWings

Anybody else had one of these on order for like 2 months? Sweetwater says that they've been pushed back a couple of times. I don't mind waiting that much as I know making quality instruments takes time, but I am starting to get a little impatient! Anybody know if Sweetwater will upgrade the shipping for free for being so nice and patient? lol


----------



## bouVIP

SwanWings said:


> Anybody else had one of these on order for like 2 months? Sweetwater says that they've been pushed back a couple of times. I don't mind waiting that much as I know making quality instruments takes time, but I am starting to get a little impatient! Anybody know if Sweetwater will upgrade the shipping for free for being so nice and patient? lol



Ordered mine with them too when they first were available and was told recently it'd be around September.


----------



## The Nuke

Last time i'm preordering a guitar from Sweetwater


----------



## Rich5150

Has anyone checked the Pickups on these yet? I'm curious to know if they are still the Custom Shop version's


----------



## Spicypickles

They're just production versions of the custom's, yea?


----------



## JEngelking

SwanWings said:


> Anybody else had one of these on order for like 2 months? Sweetwater says that they've been pushed back a couple of times. I don't mind waiting that much as I know making quality instruments takes time, but I am starting to get a little impatient! Anybody know if Sweetwater will upgrade the shipping for free for being so nice and patient? lol



I pre-ordered one on I think July 11th? Was originally told early August but heard a week or two ago from my guy there that that date turned out to be a tad optimistic on PRSs part, and I'm now looking at the end of this month. It'd be nice if they upgraded the shipping, although if I'm correct they are located in Indiana and I'm in Northern Illinois, so I don't think my shipping personally should take long either way. 

I feel you though, I'm getting antsy too but I'm just trying to remind myself it'll all be worth it when I finally get to play the thing, it'll be my first PRS.


----------



## SwanWings

I'm starting to wonder if it's all on PRS, or if they're having trouble procuring enough pickup sets for the guitars


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Rich5150 said:


> Has anyone checked the Pickups on these yet? I'm curious to know if they are still the Custom Shop version's



Well seeming that the core run of Mark Holcomb guitars had the mass produced alpha/omega set, I doubt the SE's would have the custom shop version.


----------



## VigilSerus

Rich5150 said:


> Has anyone checked the Pickups on these yet? I'm curious to know if they are still the Custom Shop version's



It was announced before the product was available that they were doing production Alpha/Omegas. The custom shop set alone is $300 so no way could they retail the guitar for $900 with them in it.


----------



## MrYakob

Ataraxia2320 said:


> Well seeming that the core run of Mark Holcomb guitars had the mass produced alpha/omega set, I doubt the SE's would have the custom shop version.



I don't believe this is the case, I thought part of the appeal for the core models was the custom shop alpha/omega set. I could be mistaken though


----------



## Rich5150

Ataraxia2320 said:


> Well seeming that the core run of Mark Holcomb guitars had the mass produced alpha/omega set, I doubt the SE's would have the custom shop version.



Ah no they were Custom Shop version's in the Core run


----------



## zeropoint

So, with a few weeks of the honeymoon phase having passed, what's the verdict on these against say, any other SE Custom 24? Do the fretboard radius, the scale length, the pickups, the satin neck, the bridge, etc etc justify it?

Have most of the tops been fairly consistent, with respect to not looking like total crap and having a reasonably well done burst, etc?

I'm so close to just pulling the trigger but I've been holding off, having just bought my first home this month. - part of the holdup is I've got to order it sight unseen since I moved to the country and bluegrass capitol of Canada. That, and the wife (who is normally pretty good about it) isn't keen on me buying something I haven't put hands on.


----------



## SwanWings

zeropoint said:


> So, with a few weeks of the honeymoon phase having passed, what's the verdict on these against say, any other SE Custom 24? Do the fretboard radius, the scale length, the pickups, the satin neck, the bridge, etc etc justify it?
> 
> Have most of the tops been fairly consistent, with respect to not looking like total crap and having a reasonably well done burst, etc?



We'll let you know when we get ours  I think most of the people who ordered are still waiting for them, and the ones that did get em are few and far between.


----------



## rifftrauma

zeropoint said:


> So, with a few weeks of the honeymoon phase having passed, what's the verdict on these against say, any other SE Custom 24? Do the fretboard radius, the scale length, the pickups, the satin neck, the bridge, etc etc justify it?
> 
> Have most of the tops been fairly consistent, with respect to not looking like total crap and having a reasonably well done burst, etc?
> 
> I'm so close to just pulling the trigger but I've been holding off, having just bought my first home this month. - part of the holdup is I've got to order it sight unseen since I moved to the country and bluegrass capitol of Canada. That, and the wife (who is normally pretty good about it) isn't keen on me buying something I haven't put hands on.



I've had mine pretty much since they became available. I'm going to swap the tuners and nut, they are pretty ...., but it sounds like it's status quo with any SE. I've already done a knob swap for aesthetic reasons. '

The only other PRS I've owned have been high end (Artist Package, Wood Library, Holcomb CU24) so I can't really compare it to other SE models unfortunately. 

I think a lot of the pros and cons depend on preference. I personally like the satin neck, fret board radius and pickups. I don't really dig the scale length, but I play a lot in standard tuning. I had planed on tuning down to learn some Nick Johnston so hopefully that will offset the tension. 

One feature that stands out for me personally is the push/pull tone knob. I almost wish this would become an industry standard. I've spent more time noodling around with the single coil sound on the damn thing than anything else. Anyways, if you like the features I'm pretty sure you'll dig the guitar. It might need a few mods (....ty tuners) but for the price I feel like it was a pretty killer deal.


----------



## oath5

First of, sorry for my crappy english 

Just got mine today. Had some cracks on the body (finish) so that was disappointing. Gonna send it back and get a refund.

This was my first experience with PRS. To be completely honest I think this one looks and feels really cheap and plastic. But then again it is their cheap line so.... 

The veneer top was really good though! 
And the toneknob was veeery cheap lol. Don't know how they managed to put an even cheaper knob there when the volumeknob was actually ok.

Really liked the 20' radius and satin neck. Can't give a fair judgement on the pickups because of the crappy amp I have at the moment.

The strings were way to thin for my taste. Had to tune it to standard E/D# to be able to play it properly. Nothing that thicker strings can't fix though.

Don't know if I'm gonna shoot for a replacement or get the money back and buy something else, we'll see.


----------



## Spicypickles

oath5 said:


> First of, sorry for my crappy english
> 
> Just got mine today. Had some cracks on the body (finish) so that was disappointing. Gonna send it back and get a refund.
> 
> This was my first experience with PRS. To be completely honest I think this one looks and feels really cheap and plastic. But then again it is their cheap line so....
> 
> The veneer top was really good though!
> And the toneknob was veeery cheap lol. Don't know how they managed to put an even cheaper knob there when the volumeknob was actually ok.
> 
> Really liked the 20' radius and satin neck. Can't give a fair judgement on the pickups because of the crappy amp I have at the moment.
> 
> The strings were way to thin for my taste. Had to tune it to standard E/D# to be able to play it properly. Nothing that thicker strings can't fix though.
> 
> Don't know if I'm gonna shoot for a replacement or get the money back and buy something else, we'll see.




This is literally the first instance of a PRS (SE or otherwise) having QC issues. EDIT: That I've heard of. Sorry, didn't want to sound so absolute.


----------



## zeropoint

Spicypickles said:


> This is literally the first instance of a PRS (SE or otherwise) having QC issues.



Might not be, I've found the Tremonti SE's to be generally better in terms of build quality and feel than the normal custom 24 SE's - the CU24 SE's all seem to have this weird loose-ish knob. Not a tough thing to fix, just grinds me gears a little.


Thanks for the replies everyone, I might just do it. With those specs it's hard to go wrong imo.


----------



## Curt

I can't wait for them to be back in stock at Sweetwater. Got a new job recently, and would love to snag one of these.


----------



## zeropoint

Ordered one.

Now the wait...


----------



## Spicypickles

rifftrauma said:


> I've had mine pretty much since they became available. I'm going to swap the tuners and nut, they are pretty ...., but it sounds like it's status quo with any SE. I've already done a knob swap for aesthetic reasons. '
> 
> The only other PRS I've owned have been high end (Artist Package, Wood Library, Holcomb CU24) so I can't really compare it to other SE models unfortunately.
> 
> I think a lot of the pros and cons depend on preference. I personally like the satin neck, fret board radius and pickups. I don't really dig the scale length, but I play a lot in standard tuning. I had planed on tuning down to learn some Nick Johnston so hopefully that will offset the tension.
> 
> One feature that stands out for me personally is the push/pull tone knob. I almost wish this would become an industry standard. I've spent more time noodling around with the single coil sound on the damn thing than anything else. Anyways, if you like the features I'm pretty sure you'll dig the guitar. It might need a few mods (....ty tuners) but for the price I feel like it was a pretty killer deal.




How do the production pups compare to the custom shop? I know it's hard to judge since the guitars are different.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Rich5150 said:


> Ah no they were Custom Shop version's in the Core run



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=311830&page=2

Based on this thread, the Core run did not have custom shop pups.


----------



## Rich5150

Ataraxia2320 said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=311830&page=2
> 
> Based on this thread, the Core run did not have custom shop pups.



They were wound specially for the core run by the Custom Shop, hence CS pickups.


----------



## HighGain510

Ataraxia2320 said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=311830&page=2
> 
> Based on this thread, the Core run did not have custom shop pups.



No, you're attempting to use my picture to justify your comment and it's 100% wrong. The pickups that came in the USA core model Holcombs were indeed wound by the CS, they just didn't get the CS labels like the separate sets did because they were wound as a bulk run for those guitars before they decided to sell a batch aftermarket. 

The ones coming in the SE's are from the production line just as Rich has already pointed out to you twice (and I mentioned that specifically in my own thread that you are quoting... reading comprehension is important...).


----------



## Ataraxia2320

HighGain510 said:


> No, you're attempting to use my picture to justify your comment and it's 100% wrong. The pickups that came in the USA core model Holcombs were indeed wound by the CS, they just didn't get the CS labels like the separate sets did because they were wound as a bulk run for those guitars before they decided to sell a batch aftermarket.
> 
> The ones coming in the SE's are from the production line just as Rich has already pointed out to you twice (and I mentioned that specifically in my own thread that you are quoting... reading comprehension is important...).



Sorry man but I'm just a bit skeptical. Nowhere online(that I can find anyway) does it say that the pickups in the PRS Core run had SD custom shop pickups. Furthermore, the pups you took out of your Core model look nothing like the other custom shop's which you have posted.

I'm not saying it to be an asshole, I just assumed that where there is smoke there is also fire. Maybe they are custom shop, maybe they arent. Either way I dont think it makes much of a difference to be honest; I highly doubt there is any significant differences between the two sets of pickups. 

No need for the snarky comments! Can't we all just get along?


----------



## The 1

Ataraxia2320 said:


> Sorry man but I'm just a bit skeptical. Nowhere online(that I can find anyway) does it say that the pickups in the PRS Core run had SD custom shop pickups. Furthermore, the pups you took out of your Core model look nothing like the other custom shop's which you have posted.
> 
> I'm not saying it to be an asshole, I just assumed that where there is smoke there is also fire. Maybe they are custom shop, maybe they arent. Either way I dont think it makes much of a difference to be honest, I highly doubt there is any significant differences between the two sets of pickups.
> 
> No need for the snarky comments! Can't we all just get along?



They were made by SD in a limited batch specifically and only for the Holcomb limited run, I think it's implied/understood that this makes them custom shop. It doesn't explicitly say "SD Custom Shop" because at the time these weren't intended to be available anywhere apart from being included with a Holcomb. I suppose you can say the pickups were made by SD custom shop but they didn't bother to label them "custom shop". In my mind this still makes them custom shop.

Anyways, I'd imagine the new productions pickups would have the same specs/sound but are cheaper now because they're mass-produced.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

The 1 said:


> They were made by SD in a limited batch specifically and only for the Holcomb limited run, I think it's implied/understood that this makes them custom shop. It doesn't explicitly say "SD Custom Shop" because at the time these weren't intended to be available anywhere apart from being included with a Holcomb. I suppose you can say the pickups were made by SD custom shop but they didn't bother to label them "custom shop". In my mind this still makes them custom shop.
> 
> Anyways, I'd imagine the new productions pickups would have the same specs/sound but are cheaper now because they're mass-produced.



So all of this begs the question - What makes SD custom shop pickups different to their regular stuff?


----------



## HighGain510

Ataraxia2320 said:


> Sorry man but I'm just a bit skeptical. Nowhere online(that I can find anyway) does it say that the pickups in the PRS Core run had SD custom shop pickups. Furthermore, the pups you took out of your Core model look nothing like the other custom shop's which you have posted.
> 
> I'm not saying it to be an asshole, I just assumed that where there is smoke there is also fire. Maybe they are custom shop, maybe they arent. Either way I dont think it makes much of a difference to be honest; I highly doubt there is any significant differences between the two sets of pickups.
> 
> No need for the snarky comments! Can't we all just get along?



Sounds like you already have your mind made up, no point in spending more time continuing the conversation.


----------



## The 1

Ataraxia2320 said:


> So all of this begs the question - What makes SD custom shop pickups different to their regular stuff?



When you order a pickup from the custom shop, you can request to get it spec'd/wound differently and there's a couple models only available through custom shop (which included the Alpha/Omega until recently).

Well in regards to custom shop vs regular production anything, generally higher attention to detail. Whether this makes any noticeable difference to the end user is subjective, especially when it comes to pickups IMO.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

HighGain510 said:


> Sounds like you already have your mind made up, no point in spending more time continuing the conversation.



I have an opinion which can easily be swayed by an official source showing me that these are in fact Custom shop pickups. 

On the PRS website it just says "PRS guitars loaded with Seymour Duncan Mark Holcomb Signature Pickups dubbed &#8220;Alpha&#8221; and &#8220;Omega.". It's strange that the official website wouldn't list a marketable feature on a 3k guitar. 

Everyone seems to be just assuming that they are custom shop without any evidence to the contrary, unless(as I have said before) I am overlooking something.

I could very well be majorly wrong; I just want to show you the logic behind my thinking.


----------



## HighGain510

Ataraxia2320 said:


> I have an opinion which can easily be swayed by an official source showing me that these are in fact Custom shop pickups.
> 
> On the PRS website it just says "PRS guitars loaded with Seymour Duncan Mark Holcomb Signature Pickups dubbed &#8220;Alpha&#8221; and &#8220;Omega.". It's strange that the official website wouldn't list a marketable feature on a 3k guitar.
> 
> Everyone seems to be just assuming that they are custom shop without any evidence to the contrary, unless(as I have said before) I am overlooking something.
> 
> I could very well be majorly wrong; I just want to show you the logic behind my thinking.



Then sounds like you need to get started emails people instead of demanding everyone prove things to you. I don't know what you want me to tell you, you want an official response? Email the Seymour Duncan custom shop yourself, no one owes you an explanation for anything. If you want to "sway" you own opinion, you know what you need to do, feel free to email the custom shop.


----------



## technomancer

HighGain510 said:


> Then sounds like you need to get started emails people instead of demanding everyone prove things to you. I don't know what you want me to tell you, you want an official response? Email the Seymour Duncan custom shop yourself, no one owes you an explanation for anything. If you want to "sway" you own opinion, you know what you need to do, feel free to email the custom shop.



^ this

Ataraxia2320 unless your next post is "I emailed Duncan and they said" or "I emailed PRS and they said" I think this is done. We get what your opinion is on it as you've said it 10 times, now either back it up with facts or give it a rest.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

technomancer said:


> ^ this
> 
> Ataraxia2320 unless your next post is "I emailed Duncan and they said" or "I emailed PRS and they said" I think this is done. We get what your opinion is on it as you've said it 10 times, now either back it up with facts or give it a rest.



I just wanted to clarify that my opinion is not set in stone like highgain510 was implying. 

Anyway, back on topic - these guitars seem to be available in Europe again. Both Thomann and Musicstore have them back in stock. Must resist GAS!


----------



## JEngelking

Don't wanna get anyone's hopes up falsely by bumping this up, but I was recently told by my guy at Sweetwater that PRS has told him early October will be the time of delivery for anyone that has one of the Holcombs on order.

Let's hope this delivery update will be the one that sticks.


----------



## bouVIP

jesus.....still waiting OTL


----------



## SwanWings

if this were any other guitar, I might've cancelled by now...


----------



## icipher

JEngelking said:


> Don't wanna get anyone's hopes up falsely by bumping this up, but I was recently told by my guy at Sweetwater that PRS has told him early October will be the time of delivery for anyone that has one of the Holcombs on order.
> 
> *Let's hope this delivery update will be the one that sticks.*



If they push it back again, I will be canceling my order.


----------



## mikah912

I remain interested in these, but because the tops are such a crap shoot.....I've kind of lost interest until one pops up for sale months from now from an individual seller with some detailed pictures.


----------



## bouVIP

So wasn't expecting this email, but looks like my guitar is here and finally shipped! Guessing I preordered early enough to not hit that October delay. The top looks nice.


----------



## JEngelking

bouVIP said:


> So wasn't expecting this email, but looks like my guitar is here and finally shipped! Guessing I preordered early enough to not hit that October delay. The top looks nice.



Oooooo, that's awesome, such a great top! I bet that email was a nice surprise.  When did you preorder?


----------



## SwanWings

wow, that top's super nice. Same question as above, when did you preorder? Also, do they have a close up of the nut?


----------



## bouVIP

Placed my order on 6/29 (which I think was like the 1st day they were up for preorder officially)

This is the only picture I received with a close up of the headstock/nut


----------



## SwanWings

I ordered mine July 1st and I got a call yesterday that mine wouldn't be here until first week of october  I think I might have to change the delivery address because I'm moving at the end of the month, lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

His 3 main guitars for the South American tour. Looks like the SE will be his main sixer.


----------



## Glades

I am really hold out and wait to see if they come out with a Satin SE. It looks very unimpressive and kinda cheap with the gloss finish. If the satin finish would have pushed their cost over $1k, and that's the reason why they did the gloss finish, maybe they should have skipped the fretboard binding to save on cost, and not cut corners on one of the most important aesthetics factors that identifies Mark's signature guitars.


----------



## Unleash The Fury

Glades said:


> I am really hold out and wait to see if they come out with a Satin SE. It looks very unimpressive and kinda cheap with the gloss finish. If the satin finish would have pushed their cost over $1k, and that's the reason why they did the gloss finish, maybe they should have skipped the fretboard binding to save on cost, and not cut corners on one of the most important aesthetics factors that identifies Mark's signature guitars.



funny, I think the satin finish looks cheap. But to each....


----------



## technomancer

Unleash The Fury said:


> funny, I think the satin finish looks cheap. But to each....



That's because satin finishes ARE cheap. They're much easier to do as they don't need buffed out and they're much less durable. The greatest thing that's happened to manufacturers are the current crop of guys that think satin finishes are a feature as opposed to a cost cutting measure  If you like the aesthetic that's great, but it's definitely not a high end feature...

I would guess the SE is gloss because they'll have less of them with finish damage after the shipping from Korea


----------



## A-Branger

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> His 3 main guitars for the South American tour. Looks like the SE will be his main sixer.



I was coming here to post that picture.

I just wanted to come here and swallow my own words I said in the beginning of this tread were I mention that I though Mark wont use the SE for more than a few shows. But it seems the SE it has become a main gig guitar for him (after changing the tuners). So good of him to do so and show how good this guitar it really is



Glades said:


> I am really hold out and wait to see if they come out with a Satin SE. It looks very unimpressive and kinda cheap with the gloss finish. If the satin finish would have pushed their cost over $1k, and that's the reason why they did the gloss finish, maybe they should have skipped the fretboard binding to save on cost, and not cut corners on one of the most important aesthetics factors that identifies Mark's signature guitars.



Like the other guys said, Satin finishes is a cosmetic choice, not a $$ one. Put it this way, to get a gloss finish, you need the guitar to have a satin finish first, and then keep buffing

And as for the white binding (dont know why always so much hate for it, thats what I love the most of the guitar). Its not a "cutting corners", its actually Mark's choice and specs for his guitars. Yes, the CU 6 doesnt have it, but that was his first sig, the 7 string and now the 8 string both have the white binding. Mark seems to prefer it, and helps him in dark stages to see. He mention on a Q/A video I saw that was the reason he didnt put glow in the dark dots on the 7 string (or any of the new ones) as he can see them fine with the white binding.

Look at the pic with the 7 and the 8 string. Both have white binding. It is an "important aesthetics factors that identifies Mark's signature guitars"


----------



## JEngelking

MY GUITAR IS SHIPPING TODAY!!1!1!!

Preordered on July 11th, so I did not expect to hear anything for another couple weeks at least. Won't complain regardless! 

Super happy with the top on mine though:


----------



## icipher

JEngelking said:


> MY GUITAR IS SHIPPING TODAY!!1!1!!
> 
> Preordered on July 11th, so I did not expect to hear anything for another couple weeks at least. Won't complain regardless!
> 
> Super happy with the top on mine though:



where did you order from?


----------



## JEngelking

icipher said:


> where did you order from?



Ordered through Sweetwater. I was told early October a couple weeks ago, so getting a shipping email today was a nice early surprise.


----------



## icipher

JEngelking said:


> Ordered through Sweetwater. I was told early October a couple weeks ago, so getting a shipping email today was a nice early surprise.



I ordered early July and 5 minutes ago received a shipment email too!


----------



## JEngelking

icipher said:


> I ordered early July and 5 minutes ago received a shipment email too!



Awesome, congrats! Glad to hear that. How's yours look? It seems the tops on these are coming out awesome so far!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

AAARRRGGGHHH! 

Sorry... heading back into the corner now to mutter and sneer. 

I guess the Sweetwater gallery remains empty due to all the pre-orders (?).


----------



## gitarretyp

I ordered from Sweetwater June 30th, and mine is also shipping today. I just got pictures, too, and can't complain about the top at all!


----------



## Spicypickles

The sweetwater pics really miss the purple.


----------



## JEngelking

gitarretyp said:


> I ordered from Sweetwater June 30th, and mine is also shipping today. I just got pictures, too, and can't complain about the top at all!



That is definitely an awesome top! I dunno if it's just the pictures but the finish seems more black, less purple like the others I've seen.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

You've got to be so excited. That top is gorgeous ^^^! 

Wanted to also inquire- Is the hardware chrome or black chrome? Hard to tell from the pics I've seen. Thanks if anyone can answer that definitively.

EDIT- I noticed that too... I love that this particular one seems to have less of a distinctive purple in the burst.


----------



## SwanWings

I'm a little late to the party, but I just got my emails too!










I think the one above mine has a little nicer top, but mine looks pretty cool, so thats good.


----------



## icipher

Where do we see pics of our personal guitar?


----------



## Riffer

High Plains Drifter said:


> Wanted to also inquire- Is the hardware chrome or black chrome? Hard to tell from the pics I've seen. Thanks if anyone can answer that definitively.
> .



Black Chrome


----------



## SwanWings

icipher said:


> Where do we see pics of our personal guitar?



I got an email separately from the tracking email that had a bunch of pictures in it. If you already got the tracking info, maybe check your spam folder?


----------



## icipher

SwanWings said:


> I got an email separately from the tracking email that had a bunch of pictures in it. If you already got the tracking info, maybe check your spam folder?



Thank you. I didn't receive photos in my spam folder either. I asked my sales guy if he has any. If not oh well.


----------



## SwanWings

Aaaggh, I've been compulsively hitting the refresh on the tracking page even though I know it won't matter til morning...


----------



## gitarretyp

Mine arrived on Saturday, and I have mixed feelings about it.

Good: The top looks every bit as good as the pictures I posted. The pickups and overall tone are amazing. I've tried a bunch of "modern" pickups and been somewhat disappointed in all of them: Titans, Black Winters, and Fishman Modern. But, I love the Alpha/Omega set. The Omega is very tight and clear, tracks incredibly well, and is aggressive yet smooth and full. It's also just compressed and high enough output that playing is easy without losing all of the dynamics. The Alpha is similarly clear and defined but smooth. After some work (see the bad), the guitar also plays very well with good fretwork.

Bad: This is my fifth PRS and second SE, and I've been impressed with their quality control and workmanship in the past, but the QC on this model leaves a lot to be desired. 

First, the nut was so poorly cut that it was essentially unplayable, as even the slightest string bend sent the guitar out of tune, and the string bends also resulted in the classic pinging sound of binding at the nut on all three unwound strings. It seems that the nut is cut for 9-42 strings rather than the 10-52s that come on it. Even properly sized nut files (and the strings themselves) did not fit smoothly into the precut slots without filing them out further. The relief and action were relatively well setup out of the box and intonation was tolerably accurate but needed a few small tweaks.

Second, there are glue smudges in several places on the fretboard around frets, inlays, and the binding--see photos. If I hadn't waited three months for the guitar, expect to wait who knows how long for a replacement, and be enamored with the top, I would send the guitar back. Instead, I will probably try to clean up the fretboard myself when I restring the guitar.

TLDR: The pickups and tone are about the best I've had, it plays great (with a bit of work), but the quality control is B stock level poor.


----------



## rifftrauma

Yea I've replaced both the nut and tuning pegs on mine. Stays in tune and sounds great now.


----------



## SwanWings

I got mine today, and it was pretty sick for the couple of minutes I was able to play it. When I was moving the pot to get a feel for the friction (which to me was surprisingly high ), it stopped working. Neat. Not gonna send it back because I don't want to wait for another 3 months for one of these..... laaaaaaaaaaaaaame


----------



## gitarretyp

As an update on my issues, I contacted my rep at Sweetwater, Mike Baldonado, and things are being arranged with PRS (I live about 15 minute from the factory) to get my guitar fixed.


----------



## SwanWings

gitarretyp said:


> As an update on my issues, I contacted my rep at Sweetwater, Mike Baldonado, and things are being arranged with PRS (I live about 15 minute from the factory) to get my guitar fixed.


That's awesome! I wish I lived that close by. I mean, I guess it would be better if it came right the first time, but this is the next best thing.


----------



## SwanWings

rifftrauma said:


> Yea I've replaced both the nut and tuning pegs on mine. Stays in tune and sounds great now.


Did you get a pre slotted nut? If so, which one did you purchase and how much work did it take to get it on there correctly? Also, which tuning machines did you put on yours?


----------



## Lasik124

SwanWings said:


> I got mine today, and it was pretty sick for the couple of minutes I was able to play it. When I was moving the pot to get a feel for the friction (which to me was surprisingly high ), it stopped working. Neat. Not gonna send it back because I don't want to wait for another 3 months for one of these..... laaaaaaaaaaaaaame



Jeez.

Things like this scare me when being interested in a guitar like this.

Really sorry to hear that


----------



## SwanWings

Lasik124 said:


> Jeez.
> 
> Things like this scare me when being interested in a guitar like this.
> 
> Really sorry to hear that



Yeah, it does suck, especially after waiting for so long. However, I let sweetwater know what happened and agreed to reimburse me for the cost of a new pot. I do my own work for the most part on my guitars, so that's really what I wanted. Super impressed with Sweetwater's customer service


----------



## rifftrauma

SwanWings said:


> Did you get a pre slotted nut? If so, which one did you purchase and how much work did it take to get it on there correctly? Also, which tuning machines did you put on yours?



There are quite a few threads online that discuss tuners that require no mods and drop right in, I went with the black Schallers below. They are A LOT shallower than the ....ty SE tuners which kinda freaked me out, but they were easy to install and worked right away.

As for the nut I order both a tusq nut from Amazon and a set of PRS nuts. I ended up dropping in one of the PRS nuts. There are a few youtube video's showing nut replacement. I basically unstrung it, knocked the old nut off, then took a little wood glue and dropped the new nut in. I didn't have a clamp so I just strung the strings up and tightened them from the inside out so the nut wouldn't slip. Left it overnight and it's good to go, much better tuning stability. The guitar isn't with me currently but I'll try to upload some pictures this weekend.

http://us.prsaccessories.com/products/string-nuts-set-of-2

http://www.warmoth.com/Schaller-Mini-Locking-Tuner-Left-Side-Black-P985.aspx


----------



## SwanWings

Awesome, thanks! I know there are a few different kinds of tuners that work, I was just wondering which ones you went with. Also, did you do any sanding on the nut to get it to the right heigh, or did it come correct?


----------



## Jake

Sucks seeing all these QC issues on these now. The nut is great on mine but some of these do look pretty meh. Especially since PRS QC usually seems to be top tier.


----------



## SwanWings

sooooo...... I might have fixed mine? i figured out that kinda gently wiggling the pot made the sound cut in a little bit sometimes, and that got me curious. Long story short, I opened up the pot and I think a little bit of solder actually got into i at some point and that's what was causing it to short out. It's working now, but I'll probably replace the pot still just to make sure.


----------



## Glades

SwanWings said:


> sooooo...... I might have fixed mine? i figured out that kinda gently wiggling the pot made the sound cut in a little bit sometimes, and that got me curious. Long story short, I opened up the pot and I think a little bit of solder actually got into i at some point and that's what was causing it to short out. It's working now, but I'll probably replace the pot still just to make sure.



As far as I know, the PRS SE line is manufactured at WMI in South Korea, like do Schecters, Deans, among others. The electronics on guitars coming out of that factory can be a bit disappointing at times. I would just recommend stripping out everything and going from scratch with your favorite pots and caps. It's so easy! Plus you can get some tidy cabling and neat welds.

These guitars are super cheap for all the features that come built into them. You can't expect to pay less than a grand and get a flawless instrument. If you want it to have those specs and features, and be perfect in QC, then you gotta spend a bit more money.


----------



## Spicypickles

I've said it in another thread, but it costs around ~$20 if you replace all the stock electronics and it'll be higher quality components. I feel like this is a MUST with any MIK or MII/MIC guits. Can't hurt to go ahead and replace the nut with a graphtech direct replacement. All in all, no issues at all, upgraded parts that should be upgraded anyways IMO, and would cost around $50 bucks, which you could probably get taken off the cost of the guitar in the first place anyways.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

FWIW the fit and finish on mine was high level.
The only bit I was disappointed by was, like many, the nut. It wasn't a disaster by any means, but it was a bit of a messy job and the wound string slots were filed a bit too thin.


----------



## gitarretyp

As a followup to my previous post, I just returned from PRS, where they "did the best they could" to remove the glue. As you can see in the first two photos, they were not very successful.

Well, I decided I didn't have much to lose and went at a few glue spots with 600 grit sandpaper followed up by lemon oil (took all of five minutes), and that seemed to work to remove the glue--see the second set of pictures.

So, in the end, I'm very happy with Sweetwater's efforts to fix this issue but quite disappointed by PRS's lack of quality control in the first place and outright lazy attempt to fix the problem.


----------



## icipher

That definitely looks quite a bit better.


----------



## SwanWings

Anybody else really stoked on the pickup's that came in these? I fiddled around and got the set up just right for me, and I just love it. The tuning seems pretty stable stock after stretching the strings. I may not mess with the nut and just replace the tuners with locking for the convenience


----------



## purpledc

gitarretyp said:


> As a followup to my previous post, I just returned from PRS, where they "did the best they could" to remove the glue. As you can see in the first two photos, they were not very successful.
> 
> Well, I decided I didn't have much to lose and went at a few glue spots with 600 grit sandpaper followed up by lemon oil (took all of five minutes), and that seemed to work to remove the glue--see the second set of pictures.
> 
> So, in the end, I'm very happy with Sweetwater's efforts to fix this issue but quite disappointed by PRS's lack of quality control in the first place and outright lazy attempt to fix the problem.
> 
> ]




Nice. Makes you wonder why they couldn't have done that.


----------



## Andromalia

purpledc said:


> Nice. Makes you wonder why they couldn't have done that.



Well, since a similar blunder happened to me not that long ago at work (completely guitar unrelated), you can be a good professional and have "doh" moments where you forget page 1 of the newbie manual. As long as it doesn't happen often. ^^
That said, first runs of a production guitar can be iffy, especially on the lower ranges, and especially from WMI. Once the ball is rolling they get better, but when they are pressed to deliver the first hundred instruments, QC isn't a priority, pulling out the numbers is.


----------



## Tom 1.0

Still enjoying mine.

I must have been lucky as mine was perfect out the box...


----------



## Glades

I got an email from Sweetwater that they are back is stock .... and .....










they are sold out!


----------



## The Nuke

Set it up with 11-56 and it plays and sounds great. Hands down the best Korean guitar I have ever played.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Glades said:


> I got an email from Sweetwater that they are back is stock .... and .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are sold out!



Sat morning I looked and there were two... both with great-looking tops but one of them had messed-up binding along the upper [bass side] edge of the fret-board. Just a fwiw... make sure to check out the pics closely. Nuts appeared okay on both guitars. 

Anyway.. didn't matter, as when I got home from work Sat evening... "poof/ gone".


----------



## SwanWings

I'm still enjoying mine. Pretty great guitar for a pretty great price


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Anyone know why Sweetwater is currently showing absolutely no sign of the PRS Holcomb? I don't mean b/c it's out of stock but essentially there seems to be no sign of it at all. (?)


----------



## SwanWings

High Plains Drifter said:


> Anyone know why Sweetwater is currently showing absolutely no sign of the PRS Holcomb? I don't mean b/c it's out of stock but essentially there seems to be no sign of it at all. (?)



It could be that they are in such short supply.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Lead guitarist from Skillet playing a PRS SE Holcomb:

https://youtu.be/xtjVmpELgSY?t=59s


----------



## novocaine

just saw that PRS refreshed their SE line for 2017. Wonder if the SE Holcomb will get the upgraded headstock. It defo looks much better.


----------



## Tom 1.0

New head stocks look great however I cannot say it makes me dislike mine. 






I've always seen the SE range as almost a separate brand.


----------



## bouVIP

I honestly kind of wish they waited so the Holcome SE could have the new logo, but it doesn't affect me and I still love the .... out of mine haha.

Also anyone change to locking tuners yet? not sure which to get and if I should get chrome or black....Black chrome is such a weird color to replace....


----------



## High Plains Drifter

This guitar begs to be clad in black hardware. Chrome would look nice ( better than black chrome anyway) but straight-up black would just look sinister imo.


----------



## A-Branger

if you do chrome then get ebony buttons


----------



## Tom 1.0

Just seen the revised version.with the new logo...


Looks awesome.


----------



## eloann

There's a lot I like about this guitar but I'm kind of worried the neck may be on the thinner side (as they often are on "metal" models). How would you guys compare it to say a strat ?


----------



## zeropoint

Not sure how I'd compare it to a fender strat since I've never met a fender I liked, lol. Maybe someone can add something where that's concerned...


But put it this way, any Ibanez I've had (especially Ibanez 7's) tend to make my fretting hand cramp from the neck profile, whereas I can play on this neck all day with zero issues.


----------



## eloann

zeropoint said:


> Not sure how I'd compare it to a fender strat since I've never met a fender I liked, lol. Maybe someone can add something where that's concerned...
> 
> 
> But put it this way, any Ibanez I've had (especially Ibanez 7's) tend to make my fretting hand cramp from the neck profile, whereas I can play on this neck all day with zero issues.



That's a start. I recently got a Schecter Keith Merrow based on the specs but the neck was sooo thin... I need a bit of meat.
Even though I've never owned a strat, their necks always felt like a "happy medium" to me.


----------



## SwanWings

hmm. I don't think it's super thin. The fretboard is pretty wide, and it has a little meat behind it, but not a whole lot. So I guess the way it is for me, I have an esp horizon whose fretboard is narrower, but the neck is about as fat, I guess? The Mark Holcomb might be a little fatter, actually. And as far as the width of the fretboard, it's pretty close to my Jackson dkm2 ht. So it's sort of a nice combo between my ESP and Jackson necks.

As far as compared to a fender? Probably super different, depending on the fender model. It has a 20" fret board radius, which is very flat, so that will make the neck feel very different than, say, an older strat or tele, which have very round radii, such as 9.5" or 10"


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If it's anything like the SE CU24 I tried awhlile back, it's definitely not like a Fender neck. Wide and flat.


----------



## eloann

Thanks guys. Will not buy without trying then.


----------



## btbg

So, got one for Christmas from my lovely wife.

Finish, fantastic, sound is great but... It has a gloss neck? Anyone else receive theirs with a gloss neck?

I found this really odd.


----------



## SwanWings

btbg said:


> So, got one for Christmas from my lovely wife.
> 
> Finish, fantastic, sound is great but... It has a gloss neck? Anyone else receive theirs with a gloss neck?
> 
> I found this really odd.


maybe share some pictures for closer inspection?


----------



## btbg

Uhhh k. I think most people know the difference between satin and gloss here but, sure.


----------



## SwanWings

Well, I was just curious. I don't know why one would make a fake, but it could be a fake. I just thought maybe if we saw some pictures people might be able to tell you whether or not it is. It should definitely be a satin neck....


----------



## zeropoint

The neck shouldn't be gloss. From looking at mine it's obviously gloss that's knocked down to a satin finish by sanding, but that should have been done or caught by QC


----------



## Forkface

i just got one. impulse buy when i visited a guitar store. its truly an amazing instrument.

btw, has anybody tried like, micro sanding the body into a matte finish? i mean i like how it looks now, but i absolutely love the satin finish on the cure model.

if someone did it successfully i might try it.


----------



## AboutBlank

Forkface said:


> i just got one. impulse buy when i visited a guitar store. its truly an amazing instrument.
> 
> btw, has anybody tried like, micro sanding the body into a matte finish? i mean i like how it looks now, but i absolutely love the satin finish on the cure model.
> 
> if someone did it successfully i might try it.



I def will do it. Not exactly sure if I will sand the back and sides down to the wood and matte the top or just do it completely matte.


----------



## Tom 1.0

I'd be careful doing that given its a veneer top gents.


----------



## AboutBlank

Shouldn't be an issue if you use non-woven web with a delta sander.

But yeah, if you sand the top instead of "polishing" it, the veneer could dissappear pretty fast.


----------



## austinjhnsn

Can anyone here who has this guitar help me out real quick? What gauge strings does this come with? I've seen it listed at 10-46 on Sweetwater and 10-52 on PRS. Seems odd because the other Periphery guys use 11's on their 25.5 models.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

austinjhnsn said:


> Can anyone here who has this guitar help me out real quick? What gauge strings does this come with? I've seen it listed at 10-46 on Sweetwater and 10-52 on PRS. Seems odd because the other Periphery guys use 11's on their 25.5 models.



stock strings are 10-52
Mark was using this gauge for awhile for his 6's. I think he may be using 11-56 now though, but I could be wrong.... maybe he uses 10-52 for Drop C stuff and the 11-56 for his 6-string in their 'drop c with a low A' tuning? No clue.

Either way, from the factory you're getting 10-52 strings.


----------



## zeropoint

I seem to remember hearing an explanation (maybe during one of his livestreams from around when this guitar and PIII came out) around using the 10's in studio and 11's live or vice versa.

'Course my brain might be making that up.


----------



## AboutBlank

Mine was equipped with 10-46 and I highly doubt the store changed the stock strings, 10-52 fitted perfectly, though.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Find myself looking at them alot lately, wish someone around here carried them to try. Doubt GC will have them ever.


----------



## Meeotch

Can anyone clarify if PRS changed the top for 2017? Some retailers are advertising the guitar as "new for 2017", and Sweetwater's photos now show a top that has more gray to it, and the quilt appears to be a different pattern.

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/SEMHHB2


----------



## theicon2125

Meeotch said:


> Can anyone clarify if PRS changed the top for 2017? Some retailers are advertising the guitar as "new for 2017", and Sweetwater's photos now show a top that has more gray to it, and the quilt appears to be a different pattern.
> 
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/SEMHHB2



I'm guessing it's from the logo change on the headstock.


----------



## Meeotch

Check it out, they definitely changed the top as well as the headstock. I like it better!

http://forums.prsguitars.com/threads/ngd-2017-prs-mark-holcomb-se-is-in-da-house.20293/


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Meeotch said:


> Check it out, they definitely changed the top as well as the headstock. I like it better!
> 
> http://forums.prsguitars.com/threads/ngd-2017-prs-mark-holcomb-se-is-in-da-house.20293/



The headstock logo's have changed.
The tops have not. The variation in tops (slightly different colors, different quilts) is normal variation in production lineups using transparent finishes. Look at the first run of Holcomb SE's, all the sites posted their models and they all varied in terms of lightness/darkness and saturation of color.


----------



## A-Branger

AkiraSpectrum said:


> The headstock logo's have changed.
> The tops have not. The variation in tops (slightly different colors, different quilts) is normal variation in production lineups using transparent finishes. Look at the first run of Holcomb SE's, all the sites posted their models and they all varied in terms of lightness/darkness and saturation of color.



yup pretty much that, just do a normal surf on the internet, depending on the top used and the lighting and the way the photo was taken the guitar can look from dark grey almost black to a really light grey

only new change was the headstock logo


----------



## Meeotch

Thanks, I confirmed with PRS that the only change was in the headstock. I guess that veneer really does change color depending on the angle (ie some even appear brown).


----------



## Forkface

mine came with 10-52. I just changed them to 12-60 and had to file the nut a bit.


----------



## Br00tal420

Has anyone received a Mark Holcomb SE with new head-stock PRS logo? Pics? I ordered mine a week or so ago and am hoping it comes with it. They are expecting more from PRS in a few days, so I am assuming all SE's are now shipping from the factory with the new signature. any help is appreciated.


----------



## xzacx

Br00tal420 said:


> Has anyone received a Mark Holcomb SE with new head-stock PRS logo? Pics? I ordered mine a week or so ago and am hoping it comes with it. They are expecting more from PRS in a few days, so I am assuming all SE's are now shipping from the factory with the new signature. any help is appreciated.



I don't have any pics, but I saw one at GC a few weeks back that DID have the updated headstock.


----------



## Br00tal420

xzacx said:


> I don't have any pics, but I saw one at GC a few weeks back that DID have the updated headstock.


Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## zeropoint

yeah there's lots on instagram with the new headstock as well.


----------



## Br00tal420

Well the wait was tough but it was worth it. Needed a slight truss rod adjustment and it was ready to go! Absolutely killer guitar for the $ btw I flipped the truss cover- just because I like the all black better than the mh lettering.....love Mrak though!


----------



## Homejib

I'm looking to upgrade the nut on mine as well. Can you post the exact nut you used? Were there any issues as far as the nut fitting....any sanding needed?


----------



## grahammy23

First off... what's up everyone! First post on here even though I've definitely lurked these forums.

Anyway, received my new Holcomb yesterday. Beautiful guitar. Updated headstock. Also noticed that the satin finish on the neck seems to come up a bit higher than on last years model. 

A few things though....

There are definitely some adjustments needed as others mentioned. I am for sure changing out the nut as well. I picked up a graph tech before I got the guitar since I saw quite a few complaints regarding the stock PRS nut. Funny thing is... even though the specs labeled the strings as 10-52, these are definitely 10-46. Not a huge deal as i was going to stick 11-56 on it anyway, but still. 

One other mod I'm considering is locking tuners. The Schaller M6's are drop ins I believe and relatively inexpensive. I did notice some tuning instability. But I'm going to wait until after I do the new nut/strings to consider that as locking tuners would more just be for ease of changing the strings over drastically improving stability. 

One final thing... I love the Alpha/Omega pickups, really mean but articulate.. but I'm getting quite a bit of noise on the bridge. I don't think it's a grounding issue. Once I do the other adjustments, I'm hoping it might resolve some of it. If not, I'm going to have it looked at. I do love the sound but there is just something nagging at me as I've watched a ton of the demos and mine feels slightly off compared to them. I'm going to have a tech check it out as I'm no good with the electrical side of things. Hopefully it's just because I'm coming from mainly using EMG's (I know, I know) and it's just my ears. 

Anyway... sorry for the long first post. Figured I'd just contribute my thoughts.


----------



## Ghostage

Also received mine yesterday and I'm really disappointed with the quality control. I got so much fret buzz on the first fret due to the nut being cut too low, tried eliminating some of it by adjusting the trust rod with no success. And on top of that, the binding around the 22-23 fret is damaged. Anyone had the same issues?
Sucks to return the guitar as it sounds amazing.


----------



## Br00tal420

Ghostage said:


> Also received mine yesterday and I'm really disappointed with the quality control. I got so much fret buzz on the first fret due to the nut being cut too low, tried eliminating some of it by adjusting the trust rod with no success. And on top of that, the binding around the 22-23 fret is damaged. Anyone had the same issues?
> Sucks to return the guitar as it sounds amazing.


Sorry to hear that, I did not have that issue, hopefully you can get a new one shipped


----------



## grahammy23

Ghostage said:


> Also received mine yesterday and I'm really disappointed with the quality control. I got so much fret buzz on the first fret due to the nut being cut too low, tried eliminating some of it by adjusting the trust rod with no success. And on top of that, the binding around the 22-23 fret is damaged. Anyone had the same issues?
> Sucks to return the guitar as it sounds amazing.




Mine has quite a bit of fret buzz. But the action is pretty low, and like I said above, they definitely shipped this one with 10-46 in drop C. Not the 10-52 that some have received. As for the nut, there's definitely some binding going on with mine. Nothing a good setup won't fix, but I agree, the QC on some of these does seem a bit lackluster unfortunately. I semi regret not having patience and just ordering through Sweetwater. I've rarely ever received a guitar from them with many issues. But, they were out for several weeks. Of course as soon as I ordered it from someone else, they got some in stock.


----------



## SwanWings

grahammy23 said:


> One other mod I'm considering is locking tuners. The Schaller M6's are drop ins I believe and relatively inexpensive. I did notice some tuning instability. But I'm going to wait until after I do the new nut/strings to consider that as locking tuners would more just be for ease of changing the strings over drastically improving stability.



There's a certain model of gotoh that fit as well. I got black ones. They are a little lower profile than the old ones, but I haven't noticed any problems from them.


----------



## zeropoint

When I got mine the nut was cut high, rather than low, and it had a lot of issues with binding and losing tuning.

That's kind of on me for telling the store I ordered from to skip the setup and save me a few days with some dude's hands on it back in September, though. There was a lot of talk about the guitar being shipped "set up for drop C" etc. so I kind of wanted to roll the dice and see how bad (or good) it would be if no one touched it after WMI anyway.

No regrets from buying this guitar in the end though. None.


----------



## grahammy23

zeropoint said:


> No regrets from buying this guitar in the end though. None.



Could not agree more. Even with the issues... it's such a good looking guitar for the price. That alone makes me not regret getting it. Once I make the adjustments, I really feel like it's going to be a perfect guitar.


----------



## austinjhnsn

Ordered through Sweetwater, figured I'd have them set it up since I've been hearing things here and there about bad QC, had them put a set of NYXL 10-52 strings and told them to have the action set fairly low. Super excited to get this one. NGD here we come!


----------



## Br00tal420

Imgur stopped working....photobucket ftw


----------



## Tisca

^ those photos are so sexy they make me consider buying one again.


EDIT: are you able to get super low action on this thing?


----------



## SwanWings

Tisca said:


> ^ those photos are so sexy they make me consider buying one again.
> 
> 
> EDIT: are you able to get super low action on this thing?



yes. 20 inch radius is super awesome.


----------



## Br00tal420

Yes, I have supper low action. Very "spanky"


----------



## austinjhnsn

Brootal, we've got the same combo of amp and guitar now! Cant go wrong w either of them, this guitar is an absolute beast. I love love how pissed off the pups are.


----------



## Br00tal420

That's awesome! Yes, these are so much more diverse and clearer than my EMG81 on my Gibson les paul. The 6505 always puts out killer tone, plus I have a Protone bulb overdrive to give it some compression/midboost and its absolutely perfect for an office setup. Now for the hunt for my next guitar...lol


----------



## AboutBlank

Homejib said:


> Can you post the exact nut?



Also interested!

I assume that sanding it down will likely be needed and is no problem, but which exact ones are the best fit?


----------



## Br00tal420

So just for kicks I checked Zzounds/Sweetwater, Sam Ash, GC, etc.. and looks like they are sold out everywhere until March? Something possibly to do with production? I chatted with a Zzounds employee and they have not received any MH PRS orders since November 2016....wow. Wonder what is going on


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Br00tal420 said:


> So just for kicks I checked Zzounds/Sweetwater, Sam Ash, GC, etc.. and looks like they are sold out everywhere until March? Something possibly to do with production? I chatted with a Zzounds employee and they have not received any MH PRS orders since November 2016....wow. Wonder what is going on



My guess is that they are having trouble keeping up with demand. These seem to be selling very well.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

they sell out of sweetwater constantly.


----------



## grahammy23

Yeah, all the main sites are sold out until mid March. I ended up going through Reverb. Found a few at a small boutique store out in CT that is an authorized PRS dealer. They have a good relationship with PRS so I figured they were reputable. There are several UK sites that have the new 2017 model as well that I found. Only problem is that shipping charges are kinda pricey. Andertons is a good one.


----------



## MSUspartans777

Br00tal420 said:


> Imgur stopped working....photobucket ftw



Damn, I love the updated headstock. Instantly makes the guitar seem higher end haha


----------



## Br00tal420

I agree, they should have done this along time ago


----------



## zeropoint

So, the bridge on mine is picking up some discoloration already.

Probably nothing that won't polish out, but... the joys of black chrome.


----------



## Tisca

zeropoint said:


> So, the bridge on mine is picking up some discoloration already.
> 
> Probably nothing that won't polish out, but... the joys of black chrome.



Isn't black chrome anodized?


----------



## zeropoint

No idea, but I wouldn't exactly call this corrosion resistant - I wash my hands before I play and I do wipe down the hardware afterward, without using solvent. Only ever playing in a low humidity environment at room temperature, never live, I don't sweat like a beast either. 

It looks pretty much like the black chrome is turning into regular chrome, which I'm lead to understand is a fairly common issue with black chrome guitar parts.

Probably _won't_ polish out.

It's a bit annoying to have it happen so quickly, is all. If I were the type to frequently flip gear I wouldn't be pleased, but then again I wouldn't be buying black (or gold) chrome hardware if I were.


----------



## SwanWings

Huh i just noticed slight discoloration on the low e saddle. I'm guessing that's where my hand rests most heavily on the bridge while I'm playing. Honestly would not have noticed unless y'all had mentioned something. Doesn't really bug me, and I already replaced the tuners so it's probably just gonna be the bridge I have to worry about. I wonder if you could replace the saddles with real prs saddles?


----------



## zeropoint

I'd be interested in knowing the same... And yeah, low E and A saddles are the ones I've got it on.


----------



## HighGain510

My guess is it's the same way that Gotoh plates their "Cosmo Black" hardware. Look at most Ibanez guitars with Cosmo Black hardware that have seen playing time, it comes right off!  I'd imagine it's going to be the same situation with these as well.  

I have "smoked chrome" (essentially the same Cosmo black finish) hardware on my Custom 24 Wood Library and I'm assuming I'll start to see some shiny nickel with enough play time after the "smoked" finish wears off.  I've seen this on the JP Majesty guitars that had the same Cosmo finish on the bridge too, pretty sure someone posted about those on here before, didn't they?


----------



## AboutBlank

I used the Graph Tech Tusq XL PT6010-00. Good fit.

And my hardware looks like burnt chrome too.


----------



## duffbeer33

I was fortunate enough to find a New Holcomb SE on Craigslist yesterday. This guitar sounds phenomenal. My only complaint is that I've been facing some tuning issues -- it seems to jump out of tune rather frequently. I'm considering replacing the nut and/or getting some locking tuners -- would be interested to hear what others have done. 

Pics below...

http://imgur.com/a/ZZbBr


----------



## grahammy23

duffbeer33 said:


> I was fortunate enough to find a New Holcomb SE on Craigslist yesterday. This guitar sounds phenomenal. My only complaint is that I've been facing some tuning issues -- it seems to jump out of tune rather frequently. I'm considering replacing the nut and/or getting some locking tuners -- would be interested to hear what others have done.
> 
> Pics below...
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/ZZbBr



I had a lot of the same issues. Love the guitar. It sounds amazing when it's in tune. Which... sounds obvious but you know what I mean haha. I think a lot of my issues came from a few factors: the guitar came with 10-46 instead of the advertised 10-52. Since it came factory tuned to drop C that made the strings super floppy even with the longer scale. Also, the action was way too low. Tons of fret buzz. Also, the nut was binding and looked like the strings were cutting into it on the low strings. 

So... I picked up the Schaller Mini M6 Locking Tuners http://www.warmoth.com/Schaller-Mini-Locking-Tuners-C726.aspx

I went with the black chrome ones. 3x3 left & right. They are drop in for the guitar so no new holes needed. 

Then, I picked up a new nut from Graphtech. I went with this one... http://www.graphtech.com/products/brands/black-tusq-xl/product-detail/pt-6643-00-black-tusq-nut-6-stg-electric-nut-43-x-6?id=3d316ce7-0c87-40a0-b524-7b5a7f334f87

... It fits perfectly. I also threw on some D'addario 11-56. I took it in recently to have it set up by my tech so I should have it back soon and I'll post pics. He's gonna do the upgrades since he's already setting it up, but I'm sure you could do all these mods yourself without needing to take it in. I just figured I'd have him do it all at once. I'm hoping this resolves some of the tuning issues I had. Hopefully that helps you too.


----------



## duffbeer33

grahammy23 said:


> I had a lot of the same issues. Love the guitar. It sounds amazing when it's in tune. Which... sounds obvious but you know what I mean haha. I think a lot of my issues came from a few factors: the guitar came with 10-46 instead of the advertised 10-52. Since it came factory tuned to drop C that made the strings super floppy even with the longer scale. Also, the action was way too low. Tons of fret buzz. Also, the nut was binding and looked like the strings were cutting into it on the low strings.
> 
> So... I picked up the Schaller Mini M6 Locking Tuners http://www.warmoth.com/Schaller-Mini-Locking-Tuners-C726.aspx
> 
> I went with the black chrome ones. 3x3 left & right. They are drop in for the guitar so no new holes needed.
> 
> Then, I picked up a new nut from Graphtech. I went with this one... http://www.graphtech.com/products/brands/black-tusq-xl/product-detail/pt-6643-00-black-tusq-nut-6-stg-electric-nut-43-x-6?id=3d316ce7-0c87-40a0-b524-7b5a7f334f87
> 
> ... It fits perfectly. I also threw on some D'addario 11-56. I took it in recently to have it set up by my tech so I should have it back soon and I'll post pics. He's gonna do the upgrades since he's already setting it up, but I'm sure you could do all these mods yourself without needing to take it in. I just figured I'd have him do it all at once. I'm hoping this resolves some of the tuning issues I had. Hopefully that helps you too.



Thanks man, that's helpful. I'll be really interested to hear how it turns out, -- it sounds like the combination of those changes will almost certainly give you a great result. I tend to go one step at a time with guitar upgrades, so I'm probably going to start with the nut upgrade and replace the tuners a little later.

Just as an aside I've had a Mushok baritone for 5 years and typically use that for most of my writing/recording. I've never had a single tuning issue with that guitar, even though it has the standard SE locking tuners as well. So I was a bit surprised that I recognized these tuning issues on the Holcomb SE off the bat.

On a high gain level alone, a Mushok baritone with modded pickups sounds just as good as the Holcomb to me. But for clean tones, this Holcomb model is unbelievable. I didn't think I'd like the cleans so much on this guitar.


----------



## Forkface

yeah imo the nut is the problem. Mine had pretty much the opposite problem: came with 52s, but it seems that the nut was the standard nut for all prs SEs, so the slots were not big enough. 

Didn't matter that much cause i ended up swapping to 12-60s and for those i always have to file nuts anyway. as soon as the nut was relatively correct i stopped having tuning issues.

Ill replace the tuners down the road, but mostly cause i want lockings.


----------



## Homejib

Hey would you mind posting the exact nut replacement you used? I'm looking to upgrade mine too. Just want to get the right one that requires the least sanding. Thanks man


----------



## Homejib

grahammy23 said:


> I had a lot of the same issues. Love the guitar. It sounds amazing when it's in tune. Which... sounds obvious but you know what I mean haha. I think a lot of my issues came from a few factors: the guitar came with 10-46 instead of the advertised 10-52. Since it came factory tuned to drop C that made the strings super floppy even with the longer scale. Also, the action was way too low. Tons of fret buzz. Also, the nut was binding and looked like the strings were cutting into it on the low strings.
> 
> So... I picked up the Schaller Mini M6 Locking Tuners http://www.warmoth.com/Schaller-Mini-Locking-Tuners-C726.aspx
> 
> I went with the black chrome ones. 3x3 left & right. They are drop in for the guitar so no new holes needed.
> 
> Then, I picked up a new nut from Graphtech. I went with this one... http://www.graphtech.com/products/brands/black-tusq-xl/product-detail/pt-6643-00-black-tusq-nut-6-stg-electric-nut-43-x-6?id=3d316ce7-0c87-40a0-b524-7b5a7f334f87
> 
> ... It fits perfectly. I also threw on some D'addario 11-56. I took it in recently to have it set up by my tech so I should have it back soon and I'll post pics. He's gonna do the upgrades since he's already setting it up, but I'm sure you could do all these mods yourself without needing to take it in. I just figured I'd have him do it all at once. I'm hoping this resolves some of the tuning issues I had. Hopefully that helps you too.


Hey, I'm looking to upgrade the nut on my Holcomb SE too. Were there any issues with the nut that you posted? Any sanding needed? Did it resolve all your issues?


----------



## grahammy23

Homejib said:


> Hey, I'm looking to upgrade the nut on my Holcomb SE too. Were there any issues with the nut that you posted? Any sanding needed? Did it resolve all your issues?



None at all. I actually just got my guitar back today from the tech and both the Schaller Tuners and the Graphtech Nut I linked were a perfect fit. I put 11-56's on it as well and all those changes have certainly improved the tuning issues I had. There's still a slight string buzz, but that's probably more due to me having rather low action. I'll try to post some pics here in a bit. The black Schaller tuners look killer on there. Makes the guitar look even meaner than it already did.


----------



## grahammy23

Oh... forgot to mention that no sanding was needed for the nut. Just needed to file the slots down a bit since I put the 11-56's on there. Otherwise, like I said, perfect fit.


----------



## grahammy23

duffbeer33 said:


> Thanks man, that's helpful. I'll be really interested to hear how it turns out, -- it sounds like the combination of those changes will almost certainly give you a great result. I tend to go one step at a time with guitar upgrades, so I'm probably going to start with the nut upgrade and replace the tuners a little later.
> 
> Just as an aside I've had a Mushok baritone for 5 years and typically use that for most of my writing/recording. I've never had a single tuning issue with that guitar, even though it has the standard SE locking tuners as well. So I was a bit surprised that I recognized these tuning issues on the Holcomb SE off the bat.
> 
> On a high gain level alone, a Mushok baritone with modded pickups sounds just as good as the Holcomb to me. But for clean tones, this Holcomb model is unbelievable. I didn't think I'd like the cleans so much on this guitar.



I agree. The cleans really surprised me. Mainly because, in all the videos of Mark talking about it, he almost downplayed the clean tones a bit in favor of showing the clarity you can get in high gain situations. 

As for the upgrades, they all worked out well and solved my issues. This thing is a beast now, man. It just feels better after a good setup and the new strings I put on.


----------



## Homejib

Hey thanks! I actually did it myself this weekend.

Grover 406c Locking Tuners and a Graphtec Black Tusq XL nut.

Both upgrades were direct drop-ins with no issues and no sanding needed on that specific nut.


----------



## austinjhnsn

I was also experiencing some tuning issues and wasn't sure if replacing the nut would fix it, but I decided to order a USA PRS nut and took it to my tech and had him work his magic. This is the one thing I recommend doing if you're having tuning issues, change the nut! I absolutely love this guitar and now it stays in tune 10x better than before. A well made self-lubricated nut that is cut properly actually makes a huge difference. Plus a black nut looks better on this guitar


----------



## Homejib

austinjhnsn said:


> I was also experiencing some tuning issues and wasn't sure if replacing the nut would fix it, but I decided to order a USA PRS nut and took it to my tech and had him work his magic. This is the one thing I recommend doing if you're having tuning issues, change the nut! I absolutely love this guitar and now it stays in tune 10x better than before. A well made self-lubricated nut that is cut properly actually makes a huge difference. Plus a black nut looks better on this guitar


Yeah I totally agree. The upgrading nut fixed my tuning issues as well. and literally the the ONE thing that looked bad on this guitar was the cheap white nut.


----------



## AirForbes1

Br00tal420 said:


> Imgur stopped working....photobucket ftw



Man, that's a sweet one. The tops on these really vary.

There's a shop near me that can get them in, but don't plan on stocking them regularly.

Part of what's making me hesitate is that from the photos I've seen, there is a lot of variation in tops. I know that it's kind of superficial, but I don't like some of the tops, and others I really love. It's hard to just play the "whatever gets shipped from PRS" lottery.

I've never seen one of these in person. What kind of colour variation is out there? Sometimes (the ones I like) they look grey with purple ring. Sometimes they look brown with no purple at all. Do they differ this much, or is that just down to photography?


----------



## Homejib

To my knowledge the holcomb burst is always gray to purple to black. The pic i posted above was under an old chandelier and has a filter on it to make it really pop, but in general it's a gray quilt with purple then black edges.

This guitar looks different in a lot of different kinds of lighting, which i actually like. Overall it's a great instrument, especially at that price point.


----------



## Tisca

AirForbes1 said:


> Man, that's a sweet one. The tops on these really vary.
> 
> There's a shop near me that can get them in, but don't plan on stocking them regularly.
> 
> Part of what's making me hesitate is that from the photos I've seen, there is a lot of variation in tops. I know that it's kind of superficial, but I don't like some of the tops, and others I really love. It's hard to just play the "whatever gets shipped from PRS" lottery.
> 
> I've never seen one of these in person. What kind of colour variation is out there? Sometimes (the ones I like) they look grey with purple ring. Sometimes they look brown with no purple at all. Do they differ this much, or is that just down to photography?



I've noticed that the more figure the veneer has the less they cover it in the burst pattern. This is not always aesthetically beneficial IMO. They vary so much I couldn't buy one unseen.


----------



## AirForbes1

Homejib said:


> To my knowledge the holcomb burst is always gray to purple to black. The pic i posted above was under an old chandelier and has a filter on it to make it really pop, but in general it's a gray quilt with purple then black edges.
> 
> This guitar looks different in a lot of different kinds of lighting, which i actually like. Overall it's a great instrument, especially at that price point.



Cheers. Any reason why it looks brown in some photos (not yours)?


----------



## duffbeer33

This is mostly speculation but I don't think the tops on these vary as much as you think based on the pictures alone. Mine can look wildly different depending on the lighting. I think PRS has pretty high quality standards, even with the Korean made models, so I don't believe there's a huge variance in colors.

Also to point out how colors can look different in different lighting -- I used to gig with a PRS SE in the Gray Black color, and had multiple people tell me they thought the guitar was green.


----------



## grahammy23

Homejib said:


> Hey thanks! I actually did it myself this weekend.
> 
> Grover 406c Locking Tuners and a Graphtec Black Tusq XL nut.
> 
> Both upgrades were direct drop-ins with no issues and no sanding needed on that specific nut.



Nice! It looks great. Glad that nut worked out too. I finally snapped some quick pics of mine since it came back. My rooms lighting is pretty poor, so I had to use flash. It's crazy how this finish really has varying looks depending on the lighting.







And here is the nut/tuners that I installed. 






Overall, still happy. It's been about a week since I got it back and the low E is starting to buzz a tad bit more than it was immediately following the new set up, but I think it has a lot to do with my apartment than anything else. I've noticed similar things with my other guitars and wondered if it's the humidity levels. It doesn't come through in my amp, so I think I just need to live with it. I like the current action, so I don't really want to alter it just to get rid of some buzz.


----------



## Homejib

Regardless, I couldn't find a guitar that even came close in terms of quality and playability at the $899 price point. This guitar looks, plays, and sounds like like a $2k guitar.


----------



## Homejib

grahammy23 said:


> Nice! It looks great. Glad that nut worked out too. I finally snapped some quick pics of mine since it came back. My rooms lighting is pretty poor, so I had to use flash. It's crazy how this finish really has varying looks depending on the lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the nut/tuners that I installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, still happy. It's been about a week since I got it back and the low E is starting to buzz a tad bit more than it was immediately following the new set up, but I think it has a lot to do with my apartment than anything else. I've noticed similar things with my other guitars and wondered if it's the humidity levels. It doesn't come through in my amp, so I think I just need to live with it. I like the current action, so I don't really want to alter it just to get rid of some buzz.


Nice job man! Is that a Graphtec nut too? What tuners are those and are they black? Yeah i always say if you like the action low and it buzzes a little but doesn't come through the amp, then leave it. If i play my strings hard enough it buzzes from time to time, but sounds great out of my EVH 5150iii/Mesa Recto cab.


----------



## Homejib

Anyone get a hard case for their Holcomb yet?

I'm trying to find one that fits.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## grahammy23

Homejib said:


> Nice job man! Is that a Graphtec nut too? What tuners are those and are they black? Yeah i always say if you like the action low and it buzzes a little but doesn't come through the amp, then leave it. If i play my strings hard enough it buzzes from time to time, but sounds great out of my EVH 5150iii/Mesa Recto cab.




Yep. It's the Graphtech TUSQ XL 43x6 PT-6643-00. The tuners are black chrome Schaller Mini M6's Locking. http://www.warmoth.com/Schaller-Mini-Locking-Tuners-C726.aspx

I also saw you were asking about a case. I picked this one up and it's a perfect fit. https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/GCElecA

I ordered it through Sweetwater, but like a day later saw it on Amazon for about 20 dollars cheaper. So I'd check there first. Sweetwater's great, but that was a good deal on Amazon.


----------



## Homejib

Thank, I'll check that case out.

I went with chrome tuners on mine. They don't exactly match up in color to the bridge and knobs but it's negligible and looks good. I love the way your black tuners look too.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

hey can anyone give me an idea of the eq for the omega bridge pickup? duncan's eq charts make it look like both pickups have ridiculous amounts of treble.


----------



## BigBossAF

Does anybody know if there could be a seven string Holcomb SE in the future? Really would look forward to that!


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

BigBossAF said:


> Does anybody know if there could be a seven string Holcomb SE in the future? Really would look forward to that!



Mark's response whenever this comes up is something along the lines of 'bug PRS about it.' If we can show them there's a sizable enough market for it, it'll happen eventually. Apparently that's kind of what happened with the SE. 

I know if it does materialize eventually, I may have to hang up the Ibanez 7s for a while


----------



## Homejib

given the success of the 6 string (and it is amazing), i gotta believe they'll do a 7 at some point


----------



## Homejib

I'm not really sure, but I will say that this is the one of, if not the best bridge pickup i've ever heard/played. Sounds great on cleans, split, and especially high gain. I tend to hate overly trebly pups and it just sounds perfect to me.


----------



## Br00tal420

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Mark's response whenever this comes up is something along the lines of 'bug PRS about it.' If we can show them there's a sizable enough market for it, it'll happen eventually. Apparently that's kind of what happened with the SE.
> 
> I know if it does materialize eventually, I may have to hang up the Ibanez 7s for a while



I agree, a 7 string MH would be insane! Hope PRS sees the demand with his current 6 and puts 7 string out.....


----------



## BigBossAF

I was considering getting a first seven string and hyped af for the Juggernaut Pro Series and then I looked into the SE and was in love. I'm really thorn between going for the extra string on something else or get that beautiful PRS! If it was a seven it would be perfect!

I guess I'll "bug PRS about it"! (Feel free to help me in this endeavor, mates!)


----------



## duffbeer33

Just a heads up to those who were discussing the tuning/stability issues, I took mine into the tech today, he's going to do a setup and properly modify the nut to handle 11-54 Beefy Slinkys. I wanted to go thicker than the standard 10-52s since I'm used to playing a baritone.

I'll revert back and let you know how the tuning holds up after the setup.


----------



## Anquished

BigBossAF said:


> I was considering getting a first seven string and hyped af for the Juggernaut Pro Series and then I looked into the SE and was in love. I'm really thorn between going for the extra string on something else or get that beautiful PRS! If it was a seven it would be perfect!
> 
> I guess I'll "bug PRS about it"! (Feel free to help me in this endeavor, mates!)



I sent them an email around November last year asking about the Holcomb SE 7. The chap who replied told me they didn't have plans (at that time) and to go Private stock. 

Hopefully enough people bug them about it to make it a reality, it is basically the next 7 I'm waiting for!


----------



## Selkoid

How are the necks on these things? I'm having some hand problems and playing tiny Ibanez necks are killing me.


----------



## Jeff

These look fantastic, I just wish the radius wasn't so damn flat; I don't get along with 15+ radii anymore. But it's Mark's sig, so I get that. Otherwise, the specs are perfect.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Homejib said:


> I'm not really sure, but I will say that this is the one of, if not the best bridge pickup i've ever heard/played. Sounds great on cleans, split, and especially high gain. I tend to hate overly trebly pups and it just sounds perfect to me.



Yeah i ended up installing one in my 8 string and it is great. It's pretty balanced eq wise compared to the juggernauts/ceramic warpig i had in it previously.


----------



## BigBossAF

Anquished said:


> I sent them an email around November last year asking about the Holcomb SE 7. The chap who replied told me they didn't have plans (at that time) and to go Private stock.
> 
> Hopefully enough people bug them about it to make it a reality, it is basically the next 7 I'm waiting for!



I already emailed them at both US and EU contact emails, and trough instagram haha I'll just hope the rest of the dreamers bug them until they just make the SE-7 Holcomb a thing!

Anyways, I might hold until next Winter NAMM, but if they don't announce anything on Summer NAMM or next year's winter NAMM, I'm definitely putting my order for the six string! The alpha/omega set are just sounding better and better with every new video that comes up on yt!


----------



## duffbeer33

duffbeer33 said:


> Just a heads up to those who were discussing the tuning/stability issues, I took mine into the tech today, he's going to do a setup and properly modify the nut to handle 11-54 Beefy Slinkys. I wanted to go thicker than the standard 10-52s since I'm used to playing a baritone.
> 
> I'll revert back and let you know how the tuning holds up after the setup.



I got my Holcomb SE back from the tech and it sounds phenomenal. Didn't end up changing the nut, but he did do some shaping on the original. He did a regular set up and it just needed some minor adjustments to the action and truss rod, also slapped some Beefy Slinkys on. This guitar is a monster, and it was a quick/cheap way to get to a playable state without having to do a bunch of equipment mods (of which I am clearly no expert).


----------



## BigBossAF

To the people who changed the tuners on the guitar, what kind did you change it to? (I assume locking tuners)
But what brands and so, and was it a simple take out/put in, or was there extra changes to make it fit?


----------



## Coryd

Can anyone who owns a Mark Holcomb SE tell how the neck compares to say...a Sterling JP100D? Does the MH SE have a fatter neck?


----------



## grahammy23

BigBossAF said:


> To the people who changed the tuners on the guitar, what kind did you change it to? (I assume locking tuners)
> But what brands and so, and was it a simple take out/put in, or was there extra changes to make it fit?



I changed mine to locking. There's a picture above of the updated headstock on mine. 

Here's the link to the Schaller Mini Locking Tuners http://www.warmoth.com/Schaller-Mini-Locking-Tuners-C726.aspx

I got the black chrome ones. They are a direct drop in. No drilling required. I love them. Stability is so much better. I also changed the nut too. Went with a Black Graphtech XL.


----------



## grahammy23

BigBossAF said:


> To the people who changed the tuners on the guitar, what kind did you change it to? (I assume locking tuners)
> But what brands and so, and was it a simple take out/put in, or was there extra changes to make it fit?



I changed mine to locking. There's a picture above of the updated headstock on mine. 

Here's the link to the Schaller Mini Locking Tuners http://www.warmoth.com/Schaller-Mini-Locking-Tuners-C726.aspx

I got the black chrome ones. They are a direct drop in. No drilling required. I love them. Stability is so much better. I also changed the nut too. Went with a Black Graphtech XL.


----------



## BigBossAF

That's nice to know! Thanks a lot! I'll probably do the same when I get it, altough I'll have to see about the nut. Last time I asked a luthier to change a broken nut, the guy permanently damaged the guitar :'(


----------



## BigBossAF

Mark did a new video with Reverb and it seems that after a while with just the switched out tuners he also switched the nut for what seems to be a Black Graphtech:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tiSdmJJ-x0c


----------



## Br00tal420

BigBossAF said:


> Mark did a new video with Reverb and it seems that after a while with just the switched out tuners he also switched the nut for what seems to be a Black Graphtech:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tiSdmJJ-x0c


That's his old one with the older headstock, wonder if he did the same upgrades to his newer one...


----------



## BigBossAF

Ohhh my bad, my bad, didn't check the headstock.. I think there is another video on instagram where he plays the new one, and it also has a black nut!


----------



## A-Branger

Br00tal420 said:


> That's his old one with the older headstock, wonder if he did the same upgrades to his newer one...



yup he did







guitar is too small in the pic, but I took it on the clinic he did in Brisbane few months ago. And yeah he did change the tunners/nut of it



pretty awful top they give to him. You would think they would grab the best out of the run and put it aside for him. I have seen some instagram pics of others with amazing looking tops


----------



## BigViolin

Awful?

That veneer looks fine, pretty good actually. Damn, expectations of figuring around here are out of control. Thanks for contributing to the black market poaching of ancient maple. 

I kid. Kinda.


----------



## A-Branger

BigViolin said:


> Awful?
> 
> That veneer looks fine, pretty good actually. Damn, expectations of figuring around here are out of control. Thanks for contributing to the black market poaching of ancient maple.
> 
> I kid. Kinda.



 no worries mate, glad to help 

I mean the top is "ok", I have seen worse, but I have seen way way better ones. I even saw one that almost looked like the CU tops in figure.

for a production model its fine. But to be THE artist guitar I say not so much. Like really?, couldnt someone at PRS sit down with a whole massive batch of guitars and grab the very best top out there for the artist who has their name on the guitar? the one whos gonna give it their most exposure?

example


----------



## BigViolin

Those are nice but I doubt Mark could give a rip. He probably just said "cool guitar, now let's make some music".

I guess the fetishizing and nitpicking of tops is just getting tiresome to me.  Which is kinda ironic as aesthetics are really important to me.

I just wish these were matte.


----------



## diagrammatiks

maybe the average looking top was the lightest or sounded the best?

this is why jake bowen is the hero we need.


----------



## A-Branger

meh all true. Prob he deosnt give any crap about it. And about "sounding the best"?? we are talking about a veneer top here dude lol. 

Either way its jsut a quick observation. I think we all got tired of that topic on his CU run with some questionable tops out there. But at least his personal guitar were great looking. I just though PRS would give him some more love than that

And yup, I agree with you these should have been in a matte finish


----------



## AdenM

Just saw AJ from Issues switched to using these + some other PRS SEs live. Very sick.


----------



## BigBossAF

His older version had a much prettier top, I don't like it that much the colors are very "seperate", if that makes sense, when they blend in it looks way better, but yeah. He has his private stock ones so I guess he doesn't give crap about an average top on a SE production model.

I've talked to a few people who owned the guitar, in this thread and outside of it, and I'm pretty sure by now, that's where my money is going! By the end of my summer job I'll be posting my NGD around here! Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## destroy all you love

BigBossAF said:


> His older version had a much prettier top, I don't like it that much the colors are very "seperate", if that makes sense, when they blend in it looks way better, but yeah. He has his private stock ones so I guess he doesn't give crap about an average top on a SE production model.
> 
> I've talked to a few people who owned the guitar, in this thread and outside of it, and I'm pretty sure by now, that's where my money is going! By the end of my summer job I'll be posting my NGD around here! Thanks everyone for the help!



You might want to order now with financing. It took me 3 months to get mine after I ordered.


----------



## BigBossAF

The new 2017 edition took until March/April to get in stock in most stores, I guess that's why it takes so long in the earlier months of the year to get the guitars. I'd do it, but here in Portugal I don't get a lot of places that offer a financing option. I might get my parents to pay for it in advance and I'll pay them back when I get payed xD


----------



## destroy all you love

BigBossAF said:


> The new 2017 edition took until March/April to get in stock in most stores, I guess that's why it takes so long in the earlier months of the year to get the guitars. I'd do it, but here in Portugal I don't get a lot of places that offer a financing option. I might get my parents to pay for it in advance and I'll pay them back when I get payed xD



Yeah that makes sense. But seems like it's still flying off shelves (checked some online stores). Guitar sooner is better than later.


----------



## Eden

destroy all you love said:


> You might want to order now with financing. It took me 3 months to get mine after I ordered.



I'm on month two of waiting, and it is killing me, what I wouldn't give to have a time estimate or just see what the top looks like


----------



## destroy all you love

Eden said:


> I'm on month two of waiting, and it is killing me, what I wouldn't give to have a time estimate or just see what the top looks like



Yeah I called my store so many times but was never able to get a time estimate from the distributor. Hang in there man.


----------



## ikarus

Can anybody tell what the difference between the older version and the 2017 version is? I know about the updated headstock but is that the only difference?


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

ikarus said:


> Can anybody tell what the difference between the older version and the 2017 version is? I know about the updated headstock but is that the only difference?



I believe it was just the updated headstock and the satin finish on the back of the neck is extended upward a little bit past the nut.


----------



## AboutBlank

Before:








After (0-10 Gin Tonics):







I really dislike gloss finishes...


----------



## Glades

AboutBlank said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After (0-10 Gin Tonics):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really dislike gloss finishes...



It looks like you dislike mowing lawns as well


----------



## AboutBlank

^^
Have to pass that to my girlfriends mother


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

AboutBlank said:


> After (0-10 Gin Tonics):
> 
> I really dislike gloss finishes...



Need more pics!


----------



## Shask

AboutBlank said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After (0-10 Gin Tonics):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really dislike gloss finishes...




What did you do to de-gloss it?


----------



## Vede

Shask said:


> What did you do to de-gloss it?



Very fine steel wool, I'm guessing. But let's see what the owner says.


----------



## Shask

Vede said:


> Very fine steel wool, I'm guessing. But let's see what the owner says.



I've thought about doing that in the past, but I dont think it would look this consistent.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

doublepost


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> What did you do to de-gloss it?



I see an orbital sander and some kinda buffing compound.


----------



## AboutBlank

I used basically just 3 things:






The delta sander with abrasive fabric (I used the 1500 and 360) and guitar polish.

I was aware that it's not the smartest move to de-gloss a black finish and that it will maybe look like .ss, because what I did was scratching the clearcoat and black does not take things like that very well...
But it turned out ok on the back and pretty good, or rather like expected in the best case, on the front.

The piano is gone and it looks and feels more "wood'y"

I just have these pictures here, can shoot some more when I'm at home and the guitar is strung up.


----------



## austinjhnsn

I actually like that so much better! I wish I had the skill and resources to do that. Well done man. Helps that you have a beautiful top


----------



## BigBossAF

Has anyone noticed a price increase in Europe online stores? Thomann raised the price on it for 20-30 euros after the second batch of the model came in. I'm guessing it sold pretty well.


----------



## Ericjutsu

What do you guys think of this guitar? How does it compare to other guitars in the same price range? I'm thinking about getting one. I want a solid 6 string guitar to use for drop C tuning.


----------



## diagrammatiks

it's great!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I've heard nothing but good things about it, plus the fact that every time I tried to buy one from sweetwater they would sell out should be a good indicator  
The pickups are excellent. I love the omega bridge, it has this nice snarl under high gain almost like a milder nazgul. Super versatile pickups imo with great clarity.


----------



## Ericjutsu

thanks guys. They are having a special on Sweetwater. 25/month for 36 months no interest. They are sold out right now though. Said they should have more in stock in a couple weeks. I think I'm going to go ahead and buy one. Maybe have the nut replaced with a graphtech one.


----------



## Ericjutsu

diagrammatiks said:


> it's great!


What gauge strings did it come with?


----------



## diagrammatiks

Ericjutsu said:


> What gauge strings did it come with?



I don't have one. I've played a few at shops though. They definitely do sell really fast. I already have a prs set up in drop c or else I'd definitely get one

I think they are tuned drop c with 11s. But it's kind of a crapshoot if you buy it from guitar center or something. The one I played had been tuned to E


----------



## Ericjutsu

o


diagrammatiks said:


> I don't have one. I've played a few at shops though. They definitely do sell really fast. I already have a prs set up in drop c or else I'd definitely get one
> 
> I think they are tuned drop c with 11s. But it's kind of a crapshoot if you buy it from guitar center or something. The one I played had been tuned to E


Okay thanks. I hear different things from different people. Either 10-46 or 10-52. Doesn't really matter though anyways because I'll get it setup with my own strings. How was the fret work and tuning stability on it? Does it have fret buzz?


----------



## diagrammatiks

Ericjutsu said:


> o
> 
> Okay thanks. I hear different things from different people. Either 10-46 or 10-52. Doesn't really matter though anyways because I'll get it setup with my own strings. How was the fret work and tuning stability on it? Does it have fret buzz?



The se's are really consistent. If you buy one that hasn't been out on the floor very long it should be ok. If it's been out on the floor who knows. People retune floor guitars all the time. You probably have a good chance of getting one that's good to go. But, all my guitars get a setup when i buy them so I don't really pay attention to that when I'm at the store.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

The SE Holcomb should come with 10-52 gauge in drop C. I have heard one person say theirs came with a 10-46 set though, but I'm sure this is a relatively isolated incident. 

I too have heard nothing but great things on this board and online (youtube especially) in general.


----------



## MetalHead40

I've been eye balling these too for the same purpose; drop C dedicated guitar.. They look like sweet guitars.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

I love mine, had it for like 8 or 9 months now and it's not going anywhere anytime soon.
Came with the 10-52 set on there. I would advise changing the nut though, like you said. It's not the best.


----------



## xvultures

Wasn't there a gentleman on here who was routing out the Holcomb SE for a floyd? Anything ever happen with that? I can't seem to find the thread.


----------



## Ericjutsu

Ordacleaphobia said:


> I love mine, had it for like 8 or 9 months now and it's not going anywhere anytime soon.
> Came with the 10-52 set on there. I would advise changing the nut though, like you said. It's not the best.


how's the frets? Is there any fret buzz?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

xvultures said:


> Wasn't there a gentleman on here who was routing out the Holcomb SE for a floyd? Anything ever happen with that? I can't seem to find the thread.


that was @HighGain510 , the thread is floating around on the luthiery section. Basically turned the holcomb into an 80s metal machine.
http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/prs-mark-holcomb-limited-edition-ptc-mod-project.311830/


----------



## Spicypickles

xvultures said:


> Wasn't there a gentleman on here who was routing out the Holcomb SE for a floyd? Anything ever happen with that? I can't seem to find the thread.



Twasnt an SE, it was a USA Holcomb.


----------



## Ericjutsu

I think I'm going to order the SE with the plek service and a graph tech tusq xl nut.


----------



## Mad-Max

My Dad just got one of these and he let me test it out and MAN what a guitar! 

I seriously don't think you can get anything better for the price. It is simply outstanding. 

Now I kinda want one too! Just wish it had more color options. Maybe in the near future there will be more colors.


----------



## Meeotch

+1 for more colors. It's the only thing holding me back at this point. Just not a fan.


----------



## TheGuitarPit

I was avoiding this thread because I knew it would cost me money. Too late, just bought one on ebay. So I'll be fine with a new nut and some locking tuners?


----------



## gunch

Should be. They don't necessarily need to be locking though


----------



## pfizer

Been thinking of getting Mark's SE model for a while now; it seems to be the best value PRS SE model, especially since it actually his signature pick-ups. 

Would you guys recommend this over the 2017 Custom 24 SE? I think the Cu24 SE has a slightly rounder fretboard radius and PRS branded pickups. I'm thinking of using the Holcomb for B or A standard tunings, while I've got my JP6 as my C-D standard guitar and the RGA321 for my standard-drop D tunings.


----------



## A-Branger

pfizer said:


> Cu24 SE has a slightly rounder fretboard radius and PRS branded pickups


 yup, pretty much that plus different colors, rosewood, and the 25" vs 25.5" scale.... and tremolo if you are into it.

not sure about the neck tho


----------



## pfizer

A-Branger said:


> yup, pretty much that plus different colors, rosewood, and the 25" vs 25.5" scale.... and tremolo if you are into it.
> 
> not sure about the neck tho



I believe they both have wide-thin necks. 

I already have my JP6 as my tremolo guitar; not really a fan of FR types, although the PRS trem system is probably one of the best ones I've ever tried.


----------



## Spicypickles

Real Quick: Does anyone own one of these and an SE-CU 24? I was curious of the difference between the neck. I'm aware of the radius difference, and I'm ok with that, but I do dig the regular SE neck. Haven't had a chance to try the Holcomb model, but I should have one of these in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Lemons

One of my mates recently got himself a Holcomb, the neck didn't feel noticeably different from an SE-CU24 to me.


----------



## Bforber

Spicypickles said:


> Real Quick: Does anyone own one of these and an SE-CU 24? I was curious of the difference between the neck. I'm aware of the radius difference, and I'm ok with that, but I do dig the regular SE neck. Haven't had a chance to try the Holcomb model, but I should have one of these in the next couple weeks.



Radius, scale length, satin neck that's really smooth. That's about it, (I say that like they're small things, lol)

That being said if you like the SE neck, you'll find this to be not terribly different, imo.


----------



## Ericjutsu

Well mine shopped so I'll have it soon. I got mine plek'd as well.


----------



## Spicypickles

Bforber said:


> Radius, scale length, satin neck that's really smooth. That's about it, (I say that like they're small things, lol)
> 
> That being said if you like the SE neck, you'll find this to be not terribly different, imo.



Yea I get the scale length and radius difference, I was more inquiring about the difference in neck profile.


----------



## TheGuitarPit

Having trouble finding black Schaller m6's in stock. Any other options that just drop in? It looks like Hipshot's have a "universal mounting kit." That should work, right?


----------



## xvultures

ScumTricycle said:


> Having trouble finding black Schaller m6's in stock. Any other options that just drop in? It looks like Hipshot's have a "universal mounting kit." That should work, right?



Hipshot works with the Universal Mounting Kit. Make sure to email or call Hiphot direct. I bought a set of Hipshots off ebay to save about $20. I thought they were the right ones, but they didn't fit the thickness of my CU24 headstock. I emailed them and they swapped mine directly for ones made 3mm taller. I'll only order direct from them now on. Their customer service is amazing.


----------



## TheGuitarPit

xvultures said:


> Hipshot works with the Universal Mounting Kit. Make sure to email or call Hiphot direct. I bought a set of Hipshots off ebay to save about $20. I thought they were the right ones, but they didn't fit the thickness of my CU24 headstock. I emailed them and they swapped mine directly for ones made 3mm taller. I'll only order direct from them now on. Their customer service is amazing.



That's a good tip, and unfortunately I already did the same exact thing. Guess I'll be giving them a call when they arrive...

I ordered this set here.


----------



## xvultures

ScumTricycle said:


> That's a good tip, and unfortunately I already did the same exact thing. Guess I'll be giving them a call when they arrive...
> 
> I ordered this set here.



I just checked the invoice in my email they sent that exact model to me: 6K3GL0B. So it looks like you got the right ones.  Probably should have just given the model# in my other post.


----------



## TheGuitarPit

xvultures said:


> I just checked the invoice in my email they sent that exact model to me: 6K3GL0B. So it looks like you got the right ones.  Probably should have just given the model# in my other post.



Phew, great. Gonna swap those in when they arrive and add a graphtech PT-6643-00 nut, since the one it came with is absolutely hilarious. 

To anyone who has replaced the nut on these, do you need to file the graphtech listed above? Or should it just drop right in? I'll probably go with 11-52's.


----------



## xvultures

ScumTricycle said:


> Phew, great. Gonna swap those in when they arrive and add a graphtech PT-6643-00 nut, since the one it came with is absolutely hilarious.
> 
> To anyone who has replaced the nut on these, do you need to file the graphtech listed above? Or should it just drop right in? I'll probably go with 11-52's.



I'll answer again about the nut. I used the PT-6143-00, which is almost the same as the 6643 (Mine's not a Holcomb though, so it might not be the right one for yours.) All I did was lay some high grit sandpaper on a flat surface and sanded the bottom to get the right string height. The 6643 is shorter than mine, so it might not need too much sanding. The slots on the 6643 are pretty big, shouldn't have a problem with the high end. If you don't have a file and the low end strings re getting stuck, run your old strings through them to file it out.


----------



## TheGuitarPit

xvultures said:


> I'll answer again about the nut.



Awesome, thanks again! I'll give it a shot when all the parts arrive.


----------



## metale

How versatile is this guitar? Has anyone tried, let's say, some blues on it or is it more of a one trick pony?

I want a PRS and I'm torn between something like this and, for example, a 2nd hand McCarty.

Cheers


----------



## bnzboy

metale said:


> How versatile is this guitar? Has anyone tried, let's say, some blues on it or is it more of a one trick pony?
> 
> I want a PRS and I'm torn between something like this and, for example, a 2nd hand McCarty.
> 
> Cheers



I tried the SE version for the first time at a music store. It was just as impressive and versatile as the limited edition model. It twangs, purrs, and ...djents. I own a DGT model which I assume it would be similar to the McCarty model. DGT is a great guitar but I think you can get so much more out of your Holcomb.


----------



## sleepytime1

Hi All,

I somewhat recently purchased this guitar and absolutely loved the tone. All of the different components come together to make a wonderfully versatile guitar.

That being said, I'm pretty disappointed with my purchase. When I received the guitar, there was a significant amount of buzz on the 6th string and a fair amount from the 5th string. After some back and forth with the dealer and PRS, it was decided that the guitar needed to go back to PRS for repair. The PRS technician found some issues and fixed them before shipping the guitar back to me. The guitar came back packed fairly well but had even more buzz on both strings. The PRS technician mentioned that it probably got jostled a bit during shipping and asked for videos of the guitar in action. He recommended increasing the saddle height to help relieve the buzz, and it has helped some, but it's not fixed and the instrument isn't very playable at the current string height. I would return the guitar but I'm past the return policy given the length of time it's been at the PRS shop for repair (I purchased the guitar in July). I'm likely stuck sending it back to PRS again and hoping they get it right or selling it as a used instrument.

I very likely could take it to a luthier and have them resolve any outstanding issues, as I'm not very good at anything other than minor tweaks to a guitar, but I'm feeling a little burned by PRS at this point and spending additional money to setup a guitar that is supposed to be setup from the factory is frustrating. If any of you have experienced a similar problem with this guitar and have some ideas, they would be much appreciated.

Pics attached for reference of string height.


----------



## diagrammatiks

sleepytime1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I somewhat recently purchased this guitar and absolutely loved the tone. All of the different components come together to make a wonderfully versatile guitar.
> 
> That being said, I'm pretty disappointed with my purchase. When I received the guitar, there was a significant amount of buzz on the 6th string and a fair amount from the 5th string. After some back and forth with the dealer and PRS, it was decided that the guitar needed to go back to PRS for repair. The PRS technician found some issues and fixed them before shipping the guitar back to me. The guitar came back packed fairly well but had even more buzz on both strings. The PRS technician mentioned that it probably got jostled a bit during shipping and asked for videos of the guitar in action. He recommended increasing the saddle height to help relieve the buzz, and it has helped some, but it's not fixed and the instrument isn't very playable at the current string height. I would return the guitar but I'm past the return policy given the length of time it's been at the PRS shop for repair (I purchased the guitar in July). I'm likely stuck sending it back to PRS again and hoping they get it right or selling it as a used instrument.
> 
> I very likely could take it to a luthier and have them resolve any outstanding issues, as I'm not very good at anything other than minor tweaks to a guitar, but I'm feeling a little burned by PRS at this point and spending additional money to setup a guitar that is supposed to be setup from the factory is frustrating. If any of you have experienced a similar problem with this guitar and have some ideas, they would be much appreciated.
> 
> Pics attached for reference of string height.
> 
> View attachment 56586
> 
> View attachment 56587



did you check the neck relief?


----------



## sleepytime1

Thank you for your response. To be perfectly honest, I’m not very knowledgeable in how to check the neck relief. I’ve heard people discuss that you want to see a very slight curve in the neck to avoid buzz caused by the strings not having enough room to vibrate. I suppose I could reset the saddle height, make a small adjustment to the truss rod, and repeat the process but I’m afraid I could potentially reach a point in which I’ve put too much of a bow in the neck. 

Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## metale

My suggestion is to check from the headstock side, check the edge of the fretboard. You want just a bit of a bow. No bow or a back-bowed neck will lead into buzz.

Uncover the truss rod cover and tighten or relief 1/4 turn at a time. Retune, wait a couple of hours, recheck.

What string gauge and tuning do you use?


----------



## sleepytime1

Hi metale,

Thanks for the advice. I took the 6th and 5th strings back down to a more reasonable height and made the truss rod adjustment. The re-tuning needed after the adjustment was almost none, so I'm assuming I either didn't adjust enough or I'll see a more noticeable change in a few hours. I've got a timer set for two hours to re-check.

The strings are the default 10-52 that ship with the guitar. The PRS technician replaced the strings when he made the adjustments to the guitar. The tuning is Drop C, which is supposedly what the guitar is setup for from the factory in Korea. I haven't tried tuning to Standard D since receiving the guitar back from the shop, but that eliminated the vast majority of the buzz. Thanks again to you and diagrammatiks for your help!


----------



## 77zark77

Got mine 3 days ago (second hand inexpected) : obviously not the nicest top ever, but quality and playablility are here.
The neck is smoooooth with a smart between C and D profile
Actually set in Db standard to sound to my taste - I'll try more tunings/gauges later
At the moment it doesn't need any replacement due to a tuning or setup issue
Pots and selector seem weak - maybe the first replacements ?


----------



## austink

metale said:


> How versatile is this guitar? Has anyone tried, let's say, some blues on it or is it more of a one trick pony?



I have the USA model but the se should be just as versitile. I struggle a bit to get a warm blues sound, but for me that isn’t of issue. Surprisingly I can get a really good country twang out of it. 

I love the pickup set, but if you need the warmth of something like a SD-Jazz in the neck, you may be disappointed.


----------



## duffbeer33

Had to come on here just to post this -- last night I was in guitar center and saw a Holcomb SE in there so I figured I'd play it there to test out some amps. Someone had tuned it all the way up to standard tuning. I saw one of the GC guys walked around tuning up all the guitars in the store and figured it had to be him. Ridiculous...I also noticed a few baritones in there, wonder if they tuned those to standard too.


----------



## TheGuitarPit

duffbeer33 said:


> Had to come on here just to post this -- last night I was in guitar center and saw a Holcomb SE in there so I figured I'd play it there to test out some amps. Someone had tuned it all the way up to standard tuning. I saw one of the GC guys walked around tuning up all the guitars in the store and figured it had to be him. Ridiculous...I also noticed a few baritones in there, wonder if they tuned those to standard too.



Ha, perfect Guitar Center story. 



austink said:


> I have the USA model but the se should be just as versitile. I struggle a bit to get a warm blues sound, but for me that isn’t of issue. Surprisingly I can get a really good country twang out of it.
> 
> I love the pickup set, but if you need the warmth of something like a SD-Jazz in the neck, you may be disappointed.



I'd agree with this. Pretty versatile, but not a super warm blues thing for sure. You can get a lot of twang out of the coil splits, as austink mentioned.


----------



## R34CH

duffbeer33 said:


> Someone had tuned it all the way up to standard tuning. I saw one of the GC guys walked around tuning up all the guitars in the store and figured it had to be him.



Same thing happened to me at my local Guitar Center. Both the Holcomb SE and Misha Pro series were tuned to standard...must be SOP for Guitar Center.


----------



## lewis

Im going to put my 8 string in standard tuning so the lowest string is actually the same low e found on an 6 string. Then add 2 additional high strings.
Tension for days......

GC logic


----------



## KnightBrolaire

lewis said:


> Im going to put my 8 string in standard tuning so the lowest string is actually the same low e found on an 6 string. Then add 2 additional high strings.
> Tension for days......
> 
> GC logic


and thus begins the numerous ocular injuries when people look at the strings wrong, they snap and slice their cornea. or at least that's a recurring nightmare I have, being blinded in guitar center


----------



## Riffer

duffbeer33 said:


> Had to come on here just to post this -- last night I was in guitar center and saw a Holcomb SE in there so I figured I'd play it there to test out some amps. Someone had tuned it all the way up to standard tuning. I saw one of the GC guys walked around tuning up all the guitars in the store and figured it had to be him. Ridiculous...I also noticed a few baritones in there, wonder if they tuned those to standard too.



To be fair, that guitar can be tuned to standard no problem right out of the box. It's just a 25.5 scale and has 10's on it. Will the setup be a little off? Yes since we set them up while in drop C pitch at the factory. But it's not like it's a long scale neck or has heavy strings on it and shouldn't be tuned to E. The GC employee probably didn't know that that model came tuned CGCFAD from the factory.


----------



## Jake

Riffer said:


> To be fair, that guitar can be tuned to standard no problem right out of the box. It's just a 25.5 scale and has 10's on it. Will the setup be a little off? Yes since we set them up while in drop C pitch at the factory. But it's not like it's a long scale neck or has heavy strings on it and shouldn't be tuned to E. The GC employee probably didn't know that that model came tuned CGCFAD from the factory.


Yeah I don't understand why people are acting like it's heresy that it's tuned to standard? You'd think people understand that other people use different tunings as well but what do I know I guess. Disclaimer: all of my guitars are tuned below standard


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

Tuning to standard from drop c will most certainly have setup issues. More than "a little off". There is a considerably higher amount of tension in standard tuning so the upbow increases quite a bit.


----------



## R34CH

Jake said:


> Yeah I don't understand why people are acting like it's heresy that it's tuned to standard?



I wouldn't say it's heresy that it's tuned to standard (nothing wrong with standard - love my strat and tele being in standard) but instead hilarious as it was even listed on the tag as a selling point that it was "Factory Tuned to Drop C"...nope


----------



## A-Branger

TheRileyOBrien said:


> Tuning to standard from drop c will most certainly have setup issues. More than "a little off". There is a considerably higher amount of tension in standard tuning so the upbow increases quite a bit.



chances are they changed the strings

guitar sits on display for too long, strings go rust. They change the strings with another 15 guitars on the store. They are not gonna use a special string set for this one guitar, they are gonna use the same for everyone, makes the job easier (although they would have to re-intonate the gitar tho), plus they might have one brand in one gauge string they can get in bulk for this reason only, so it would be cheap for them.

plus I bet you they also have the mentality of, if the guitar is in standard it would appeal to more folks. They arent trying to target the market the guitar was designed for, they trying to sell it to anyone who walks trough the door


----------



## Shoeless_jose

A-Branger said:


> chances are they changed the strings
> 
> guitar sits on display for too long, strings go rust. They change the strings with another 15 guitars on the store. They are not gonna use a special string set for this one guitar, they are gonna use the same for everyone, makes the job easier (although they would have to re-intonate the gitar tho), plus they might have one brand in one gauge string they can get in bulk for this reason only, so it would be cheap for them.
> 
> plus I bet you they also have the mentality of, if the guitar is in standard it would appeal to more folks. They arent trying to target the market the guitar was designed for, they trying to sell it to anyone who walks trough the door



Yeah any Peripherey fan boy will put it in C regardless how they find it. A blues dad that likes the birds and the burst is unlikely to set it back to standard to try it out.


----------



## feraledge

A-Branger said:


> chances are they changed the strings


This is hilarious, but not at your expense. If you see a rad guitar sit at GC, you can just watch over time to see what sitting and getting handled by grub mitts will truly do. Changing strings is rare to never, often you'll see guitars missing a string for a while too.
The only time I've seen strings changed are when I saw a Schecter C1 Apocalypse that had like 13s on it and it was in Standard. Most likely someone had done what I did at the same time: buy a guitar, clean it up, set it up with heavier gauge strings and a lower tuning only to end up returning it and have GC employees tune it up to standard without a thought.
I showed the floor manager how badly that tension was impacting that guitar, the amount of bow it got and the ridiculous height someone jumped the saddles up to adjust for it (kind of). He just said there might be another one in back if I wanted to try that out instead, stuck it back on the rack. I mentioned it looked like an issue and he got kind of pissed at me.
So, yeah, GC sucks. I try stuff out there, but mostly it gets so roughed up that it's not worth buying.

On topic, they had a Holcomb there, tuned to standard as well, I just tuned it back to drop C. Those pickups are killer. Sounded really solid, just wasn't something I instantly felt and was like "I need to own this" personally, but no question I'd recommend it. Would love to try the Alpha/Omega set in an Eclipse too.


----------



## Sephiroth952

As someone who works for gc i can honestly say that in between all the other crap we get pushed on us to do we rarely have time to do restrings. We usually can just cycle out w/e we want to put on the guitars. As for tuning things to standard, it is protocol for basically all the instruments, and 99% of the customers that come through the door would want it that way. I don't blame the clerk for not knowing the factory tuning, most individuals who work for gc are not metal heads anymore. Most are fender/gibson players who are more indie than anything.

Personally I put a hybrid set on most everything i restring, polish the frets/oil the board, and check truss rods. I can maybe get one of these in a day and even then ill be interrupted 3+ times by customers needing something. Our tech will do some on the high end stuff, but even then he is swamped with work most the time.

Edit: And as for it saying c tuning on the pop; after you have worked there a while you kind of just forget to even read those, since most of them state very obvious features instead of something actually relevant.


----------



## duffbeer33

Well even though it made me cringe knowing that the guitar shouldn't be in that tuning, I must admit, it sounded phenomenal in standard. Still don't think I'll ever do it on the one I own.


----------



## Wolfos

feraledge said:


> This is hilarious, but not at your expense. If you see a rad guitar sit at GC, you can just watch over time to see what sitting and getting handled by grub mitts will truly do. Changing strings is rare to never, often you'll see guitars missing a string for a while too.
> The only time I've seen strings changed are when I saw a Schecter C1 Apocalypse that had like 13s on it and it was in Standard. Most likely someone had done what I did at the same time: buy a guitar, clean it up, set it up with heavier gauge strings and a lower tuning only to end up returning it and have GC employees tune it up to standard without a thought.
> I showed the floor manager how badly that tension was impacting that guitar, the amount of bow it got and the ridiculous height someone jumped the saddles up to adjust for it (kind of). He just said there might be another one in back if I wanted to try that out instead, stuck it back on the rack. I mentioned it looked like an issue and he got kind of pissed at me.
> So, yeah, GC sucks. I try stuff out there, but mostly it gets so roughed up that it's not worth buying.
> 
> On topic, they had a Holcomb there, tuned to standard as well, I just tuned it back to drop C. Those pickups are killer. Sounded really solid, just wasn't something I instantly felt and was like "I need to own this" personally, but no question I'd recommend it. Would love to try the Alpha/Omega set in an Eclipse too.



I think it's safe to say most music store chains are like that. Probably different for smaller locally owned shops but big chains are normally way too busy to care about that stuff. 
In Canada our biggest chain is Long and McQuades and it's the same thing. I had them buy a Loaded Music Man JP7 off me a few years back and it was in mint condition. I saw it still in there a few weeks ago and it's completely in shambles, every piece of chrome or steel on it is completely covered in corrosion and the strings are covered in a rusty powder that came off on my hands. The bridge was recessed and neck was bowed. 
I was pretty upset and pulled it down and told the manager, I will have to say though he did say he would take it out back and fix it up. Now I live in a smaller town and the only thing this L&M carries are 90% fender gibson with the odd ibanez so my Music Man was the only one in the store and the most expensive guitar in the store AND it was on the main display!

That's what really shocked me, that and how the climate in a Music store could do that to a guitar.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

A-Branger said:


> chances are they changed the strings



Not at any GC I have been too...


----------



## HighGain510

Somebody posted a YT video of a guy jamming a 2018 Holcomb SE (guessing he might not have been allowed to film since he leaked a NAMM model change... haha) but it looks like satin trans black/charcoal is going to be a 2018 Holcomb SE color option!


----------



## StrmRidr

HighGain510 said:


> Somebody posted a YT video of a guy jamming a 2018 Holcomb SE (guessing he might not have been allowed to film since he leaked a NAMM model change... haha) but it looks like satin trans black/charcoal is going to be a 2018 Holcomb SE color option!



Looks like I'll be buying a 2018 Holcomb SE.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

HighGain510 said:


> Somebody posted a YT video of a guy jamming a 2018 Holcomb SE (guessing he might not have been allowed to film since he leaked a NAMM model change... haha) but it looks like satin trans black/charcoal is going to be a 2018 Holcomb SE color option!


 Cool. I wonder if they will have any other colors too? A faded whale blue would be sick, especially if it were satin!


----------



## feraledge

Bengal. With Floyd.


----------



## Riffer

feraledge said:


> Bengal. With Floyd.


----------



## Coryd

I played one of these locally today...WOW! Very impressed! It felt really solid!
I'm thinking of getting one soon now!


----------



## HighGain510

Found the vid again, looks like it’s still up!






AkiraSpectrum said:


> Cool. I wonder if they will have any other colors too? A faded whale blue would be sick, especially if it were satin!



Yeah Jade or Faded Whale Blue would be sick!


----------



## HighGain510

feraledge said:


> Bengal. With Floyd.



Wouldn’t look as sick without the true carve top, it would end up being the equivalent of the holofoil SE...  



Riffer said:


>



Haters gonna hate, I guess.


----------



## Frostbite

HighGain510 said:


> Found the vid again, looks like it’s still up!


Oh. My. God... I need it. I've never seen a guitar and thought I needed absolutely needed it until now. I wanted the current model but holy shit


----------



## feraledge

HighGain510 said:


> Wouldn’t look as sick without the true carve top, it would end up being the equivalent of the holofoil SE...


Truth.


----------



## A-Branger

HighGain510 said:


> Somebody posted a YT video of a guy jamming a 2018 Holcomb SE (guessing he might not have been allowed to film since he leaked a NAMM model change... haha) but it looks like satin trans black/charcoal is going to be a 2018 Holcomb SE color option!


links or it didnt happen


but it would be a smart move, the brisket fade although nice, it was never as nice as the CU version. I recon they would sell more with another color option.

I would say I wish there was a blue one coming as the CU, but Im out of cash for gear this year and dont think I would be getting it any time soon, plus papa wants a new bass too


EDIT, someone post it!.. looks sooooooooo much better, EVen for a "black guitar" I like it a lot. And hey! satin finish! 

thats how dark/black the current one should have been, in that way the birsket effect wouldnt be so strong and it would look like closer to the CU


----------



## Riffer

HighGain510 said:


> Haters gonna hate, I guess.


More of a  to the fact that we'd sell maybe 5 if we made that. I personally like over the top paint schemes most of the time. It's just not a thing that would benefit the SE line. The video of that satin black one looks nice though.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

HighGain510 said:


> Found the vid again, looks like it’s still up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Jade or Faded Whale Blue would be sick!




Nice! It looks like the body is also satin, which is awesome.


----------



## xzacx

Riffer said:


> More of a  to the fact that we'd sell maybe 5 if we made that. I personally like over the top paint schemes most of the time. It's just not a thing that would benefit the SE line. The video of that satin black one looks nice though.



Whether or not it would be a big seller, HighGain510's Bengal is one of my favorite PRS ever.


----------



## HighGain510

Riffer said:


> More of a  to the fact that we'd sell maybe 5 if we made that. I personally like over the top paint schemes most of the time. It's just not a thing that would benefit the SE line. The video of that satin black one looks nice though.



Ah gotcha, I think feral was just joking obviously.  I highly doubt PRS would ever do that on an SE!



xzacx said:


> Whether or not it would be a big seller, HighGain510's Bengal is one of my favorite PRS ever.



Thanks man! I’m still blown away every time I play it!


----------



## BigBossAF

Should I reconsider postponing my Holcomb SE xmas order? That satin finish looks rad, but I'm hoping that they won't raise the price much for it.


----------



## xzacx

BigBossAF said:


> Should I reconsider postponing my Holcomb SE xmas order? That satin finish looks rad, but I'm hoping that they won't raise the price much for it.



In theory, it should be cheaper. But it looks so much better than the normal SE finish that it wouldn't be shocking to go up.


----------



## Anquished

Don't know if any of you guys have already seen this but:

https://www.guitarguitar.co.uk/prod...s-se-mark-holcomb-ltd-editon-grey-black-satin


----------



## HighGain510

Anquished said:


> Don't know if any of you guys have already seen this but:
> 
> https://www.guitarguitar.co.uk/prod...s-se-mark-holcomb-ltd-editon-grey-black-satin



Yes, see the video a few posts above.


----------



## Anquished

HighGain510 said:


> Yes, see the video a few posts above.



I know I was just noting that it's available for pre-order. I should have made that clearer really..


----------



## HighGain510

Anquished said:


> I know I was just noting that it's available for pre-order. I should have made that clearer really..



Haha no worries dude I’m just ribbing you!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Hmm, so this new Holcomb SE (grey-black-satin) is just going to be a UK special run? Dang, was hoping it would be a standard production model.


----------



## bnzboy

BigBossAF said:


> Should I reconsider postponing my Holcomb SE xmas order? That satin finish looks rad, but I'm hoping that they won't raise the price much for it.



I just hope they won't move the production line to somewhere else out of Korea anytime soon. The built quality is amazing.



AkiraSpectrum said:


> Hmm, so this new Holcomb SE (grey-black-satin) is just going to be a UK special run? Dang, was hoping it would be a standard production model.



PRS would definitely consider a worldwide special run if there is enough demand..I hope.


----------



## HighGain510

bnzboy said:


> I just hope they won't move the production line to somewhere else out of Korea anytime soon. The built quality is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> PRS would definitely consider a worldwide special run if there is enough demand..I hope.



I’d say it’s doubtful that they’ll move away from WMI for production. They’ve been using them forever and turn out an incredibly consistent product. The recent addition of Indonesian builds was definitely supplemental and not any indication of a change in direction, IMO.


----------



## Anquished

HighGain510 said:


> Haha no worries dude I’m just ribbing you!



Haha it's cool dude! 



AkiraSpectrum said:


> Hmm, so this new Holcomb SE (grey-black-satin) is just going to be a UK special run? Dang, was hoping it would be a standard production model.



Yeah me too, hopefully Like bnzboy says:


bnzboy said:


> PRS would definitely consider a worldwide special run if there is enough demand..I hope.



I was all set to get the new SVN first and now I'm not so sure...


----------



## destroy all you love

Darn.. if it's only a UK run it's 40% more expensive for a Canadian to order this than the Holcomb burst locally.


----------



## Lozek

HighGain510 said:


> Found the vid again, looks like it’s still up!




Yeah, that's my video. It's my buddy Chris Webb (ex-Biomechanical). PRS took him to Germany to demo that and two other models, he signed an NDA that he wouldn't post online but was whatsapp'ing me photos. Once he posted that online, I thought it was fair game to share it.


----------



## HighGain510

Lozek said:


> Yeah, that's my video. It's my buddy Chris Webb (ex-Biomechanical). PRS took him to Germany to demo that and two other models, he signed an NDA that he wouldn't post online but was whatsapp'ing me photos. Once he posted that online, I thought it was fair game to share it.



Haha well given that a dealer is already posting about the limited edition SE I don’t think you were wrong to do so!


----------



## A-Branger

saw in Instagram evertune is releasing the MarkH SE with factory instaled evertune. Price is the same as the SE + price of an evertune, so the fitment of it its free








they also have the Jaksons Bulbs 7 string, and some ibanez and other PRS SE


----------



## The 1

Evertune offers free fitment for "most guitars" anyway if you order new through them. They have the guitar shipped to them and charge you ~$300 to install the evertune:

https://www.evertune.com/shop/installation_program.php


----------



## 77zark77

To be continued day !


----------



## 77zark77

After work, a set of BKP Rebel Yell is a great replacement AND an improvement in this guitar !


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

77zark77 said:


> After work, a set of BKP Rebel Yell is a great replacement AND an improvement in this guitar !


nice! would love to hear sound clips!


----------



## duffbeer33

If only I would have been patient enough to wait on the black satin!


----------



## musicman61554

R17391-front-large



__ musicman61554
__ Dec 14, 2017


















R17391-angle-large



__ musicman61554
__ Dec 14, 2017





 Wow......got this demo from Sweetwater and a great deal since it has the smallest little bubble in the finish that you pretty much cant see. It wasnt on the front of the guitar so Im happy with it. Plays great.......satin neck feels amazing. The pickups are very raw sounding. Love it


----------



## ITOASTI

Installed hipshot 19mm locking tuners on my holcomb se with their UMP and they work great


----------



## cslushy

Wish the black satin didn't have the binding still. Would seriously consider purchasing one without it.


----------



## Albake21

Mark posted this picture on his Twitter yesterday. Not sure what to take from it. If it's a new version of his signature, I'm extremely disappointed in the rosewood fretboard.

EDIT: I'm an idiot, didn't realize this was already posted on the last page.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Albake21 said:


> Mark posted this picture on his Twitter yesterday. Not sure what to take from it. If it's a new version of his signature, I'm extremely disappointed in the rosewood fretboard.



I can assure you it isn't rosewood due to CITES but likely the darker finish plus white fretboard binding makes the wood look a little darker since it is likely not a super dark piece of ebony,


----------



## Albake21

Dineley said:


> I can assure you it isn't rosewood due to CITES but likely the darker finish plus white fretboard binding makes the wood look a little darker since it is likely not a super dark piece of ebony,


I sure hope that's true. I'm super happy to see a satin version though. Would love to see the brisket burst in satin like the USA model.


----------



## technomancer

Dineley said:


> I can assure you it isn't rosewood due to CITES but likely the darker finish plus white fretboard binding makes the wood look a little darker since it is likely not a super dark piece of ebony,



90% of the SE line has rosewood boards so it very easily could be rosewood... not saying it is but PRS is already dealing with using CITES certified rosewood on all the other guitars so it is possible. Could also be a browner than average piece of ebony as well.


----------



## xvultures

A-Branger said:


> saw in Instagram evertune is releasing the MarkH SE with factory instaled evertune. Price is the same as the SE + price of an evertune, so the fitment of it its free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they also have the Jaksons Bulbs 7 string, and some ibanez and other PRS SE









Welp. Looks like I'll be getting a Holcomb SE


----------



## MSUspartans777

Any more news on the 2018 model with the satin finish. I always wanted one of the 2016 models but the finish wasn't my cup of tea. This finish looks killer


----------



## Albake21

MSUspartans777 said:


> Any more news on the 2018 model with the satin finish. I always wanted one of the 2016 models but the finish wasn't my cup of tea. This finish looks killer


Same, I completely forgot about the satin. I prefer the look of the original, but I hate glossy finishes.


----------



## BigBossAF

As much as I'd like the satin one, shipping from UK plus the GBP price will cost me an extra 1-2 hundred €€€!
So, after much GASing and saving up, I'm putting up an order for one of this brisket burst beauties! Expect some NGD in the near future


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

I thought this posting was insane, and moreover a reason I hope PRS does another Holcomb Core run, a satin SE release in the USA, and/or releases a Holcomb SE7.

https://reverb.com/item/9464075-prs-mark-holcomb-signature-usa-custom-24-holcomb-burst

$6,699!!! More power to the guy if they can sell it for anything above 5K. It won't be me, because I owned that EXACT guitar and can verify by serial # and pics. Bought it for $3,000 fall of 2016, sold it because of financial struggles last March/April for $2,900. Woof. It kind of hits home seeing something you owned and enjoyed dearly getting pimped out like that. It finally happened to me. I'm sad.


----------



## Albake21

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> I thought this posting was insane, and moreover a reason I hope PRS does another Holcomb Core run, a satin SE release in the USA, and/or releases a Holcomb SE7.
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/9464075-prs-mark-holcomb-signature-usa-custom-24-holcomb-burst
> 
> $6,699!!! More power to the guy if they can sell it for anything above 5K. It won't be me, because I owned that EXACT guitar and can verify by serial # and pics. Bought it for $3,000 fall of 2016, sold it because of financial struggles last March/April for $2,900. Woof. It kind of hits home seeing something you owned and enjoyed dearly getting pimped out like that. It finally happened to me. I'm sad.


Oh man... Mind if I ask why you ever got rid of it?

I promised myself I'd own one of these USA models one day, but man that's just too much. Hopefully they do a rerelease, but with the popularity of the SE model, I really doubt it.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

Albake21 said:


> Oh man... Mind if I ask why you ever got rid of it?
> 
> I promised myself I'd own one of these USA models one day, but man that's just too much. Hopefully they do a rerelease, but with the popularity of the SE model, I really doubt it.



Of course; it was a severely unusual financial bind thanks to a dumbass employer, and I had to make a hard decision. I had the least attachment to it compared to my KxKs, Ormsby's, and I'll live out of my truck before I sell the Daemoness. It was a hard cut, but so is life. I'd love to have one back, and I will grab an SE at some point. Jammed on a couple locally (with meh tops though), and really loved them. I've never been a huge PRS fan other than the looks and amazing tops, not the PRS Holcomb model was a huge exception. The scale and fingerboard radius were perfect for me, and the satin finish and killer pickups was icing on the cake. If I ever can afford a Private Stock the base specs will be the same with a custom stain/color. And a Piezo. 

I think PRS should do another run, maybe different colors and the Holcomb burst again (it owns, we all agree), because the reception will be high. I figure a 7 would only be Private Stock, but an SE7 model would do perfectly, if Mark would dig them doing that. I know he doesn't like the new SE7 so much, but one crafted to his specs I think he;d back. I maybe beating a dead GAS horse on here, but we can all hope for it! Since they are doing the Waring CE, who knows?


----------



## Albake21

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Of course; it was a severely unusual financial bind thanks to a dumbass employer, and I had to make a hard decision. I had the least attachment to it compared to my KxKs, Ormsby's, and I'll live out of my truck before I sell the Daemoness. It was a hard cut, but so is life. I'd love to have one back, and I will grab an SE at some point. Jammed on a couple locally (with meh tops though), and really loved them. I've never been a huge PRS fan other than the looks and amazing tops, not the PRS Holcomb model was a huge exception. The scale and fingerboard radius were perfect for me, and the satin finish and killer pickups was icing on the cake. If I ever can afford a Private Stock the base specs will be the same with a custom stain/color. And a Piezo.
> 
> I think PRS should do another run, maybe different colors and the Holcomb burst again (it owns, we all agree), because the reception will be high. I figure a 7 would only be Private Stock, but an SE7 model would do perfectly, if Mark would dig them doing that. I know he doesn't like the new SE7 so much, but one crafted to his specs I think he;d back. I maybe beating a dead GAS horse on here, but we can all hope for it! Since they are doing the Waring CE, who knows?


Man that's heart breaking, but understandable. I talked to PRS himself over summer about a Mark Holcomb SE7 and he said they were definitely discussing it. Also that I should bug Mark about it. So I tweeted him about it and he just responded with "If the people want it, they will make it."

Did Mark recently say something about the new PRS SE7s? Personally I'm not a fan of PRS 7 strings either. Also the only reason I don't want a Holcomb SE is because of the gloss finish.


----------



## BigBossAF

I'm waiting to see if it will be revealed this NAMM. But I'd be devastaded if the Holcomb SE7 came out right after getting the 6 string xD


----------



## Albake21

BigBossAF said:


> I'm waiting to see if it will be revealed this NAMM. But I'd be devastaded if the Holcomb SE7 came out right after getting the 6 string xD


Well that just means you need the pair lol


----------



## BigBossAF

My wallet isn't up for the task as of now... 
But yeah, definitely need it! I think actually my first post in this thread was asking about the possibility of an Holcomb 7 xD


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

Albake21 said:


> Man that's heart breaking, but understandable. I talked to PRS himself over summer about a Mark Holcomb SE7 and he said they were definitely discussing it. Also that I should bug Mark about it. So I tweeted him about it and he just responded with "If the people want it, they will make it."
> 
> Did Mark recently say something about the new PRS SE7s? Personally I'm not a fan of PRS 7 strings either. Also the only reason I don't want a Holcomb SE is because of the gloss finish.



Third hand, someone asked Mark about the new SE 7 that's 26.5 scale and Mark said he was not a fan of those. I believe his custom 7 is 25.5 scale, so I get it. But I read that quote so take it with a grain of salt. I do think I remember him responding about the SE7 with "if the people want it..". I'm gonna troll the FB page hardcore. I'd love a core line 7, but I think all the 7s PRS has ever made are SEs or Private Stock. No middle ground. Stupid in my opinion because they are missing out on a large market. Imagine an Artist Package 7 or CE 7 or McCarty 10 top 7? 

Yeah I don't like the gloss either, and the instrument slides around a bit. But at least the neck is satin and it feels awesome! 

NOTE: on my rant about the Holcomb Core being flipped for $6500; I just saw the Vik Duality Adam Getgood owned being flipped for $7500. I owned that too! Bought it straight from Adam for a tad over $4k, trade/sold it for a KxK 7DC. It's in "well traveled and toured" good condition, but still has a 9/19 dead fret problem. I reglued and hammered the frets in but it is finicky in weather changes. Geezus is this flip my regrettably sold gear week? Next up will be the Daemoness Jormungandr Atlantean VII....


----------



## Anquished

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Third hand, someone asked Mark about the new SE 7 that's 26.5 scale and Mark said he was not a fan of those. I believe his custom 7 is 25.5 scale, so I get it. .



That's odd because his Private stock 7 is 26.5 as well. The new SVN model is fairly close to what an SE 7 sig would be for him, minus the fretboard radius, finish and pickups.


----------



## destroy all you love

BigBossAF said:


> I'm waiting to see if it will be revealed this NAMM. But I'd be devastaded if the Holcomb SE7 came out right after getting the 6 string xD



I'd be devastated if it came out after getting the se svn..


----------



## BigBossAF

destroy all you love said:


> I'd be devastated if it came out after getting the se svn..


Totally get that, I didn't go SE SVN because getting the SD Alpha/Omega on it would get a bit over budget for me and needed a solid 6 stringer first.
Think it this way, less likely to have one more seven string model in for this year as they just released the updated SE SVN, and they'd be very similar in specs except for like pickups and fretboard radius and wood.


----------



## Anquished

I'm literally selling my 7 and 8 string Schecters to buy an SE SVN. Although I am currently on a spending ban as I'm waiting for my new house sale to complete (which should happen end of Feb) so if a Holcomb 7 isn't announced at NAMM or that soon after, I'll settle with the SVN. I doubt one will be announced to be honest.


----------



## MSUspartans777

Any news on a Holcomb SE7 at NAMM or the Satin model hitting the USA?


----------



## Albake21

MSUspartans777 said:


> Any news on a Holcomb SE7 at NAMM or the Satin model hitting the USA?


Very curious to know too. I haven't seen anything from PRS, and I've been looking all over for something.


----------



## xzacx

Albake21 said:


> Very curious to know too. I haven't seen anything from PRS, and I've been looking all over for something.



PRS is usually on top of things with having the website updated immediately with new product info. The Dusty CE, an S2 Studio, that new Tremonti amp, Hollowbody 594, and a handful of new SE acoustics seem to be the main new things promoted for NAMM.


----------



## Albake21

xzacx said:


> PRS is usually on top of things with having the website updated immediately with new product info. The Dusty CE, an S2 Studio, that new Tremonti amp, Hollowbody 594, and a handful of new SE acoustics seem to be the main new things promoted for NAMM.


So are they just going to release the satin in UK without even announcing it? Pretty dumb in my opinion.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Albake21 said:


> So are they just going to release the satin in UK without even announcing it? Pretty dumb in my opinion.




Its a limited run. Not all limited runs go on websites


----------



## BigBossAF

MSUspartans777 said:


> Any news on a Holcomb SE7 at NAMM or the Satin model hitting the USA?



Saw a few videos going trough the PRS booth, only the regular Holcomb SE is there. In one of them I think Paul mentions a new finish that was selling tons, so maybe that's a pointer for larger production of satin se's. No Holcomb S7 tho


----------



## Deadpool_25

I ordered a satin version from the UK. Glad I did—damn thing is dead sexy. I actually don’t love the colors in the Holcomb burst but was intrigued by the specs so was interested in this one when I first saw a post about it. I’d almost forgotten then saw another pic and jumped on it. I selfishly hope they don’t make any more of them to keep the limited edition “limited.” Lol.


----------



## Anquished

Deadpool_25 said:


> I ordered a satin version from the UK. Glad I did—damn thing is dead sexy. I actually don’t love the colors in the Holcomb burst but was intrigued by the specs so was interested in this one when I first saw a post about it. I’d almost forgotten then saw another pic and jumped on it. I selfishly hope they don’t make any more of them to keep the limited edition “limited.” Lol.



I’ll be picking mine up tomorrow!


----------



## BigBossAF

You lucky bastards! I found a HB burst one in a online shop from a local store, for what I think is like 810-812 pounds, so I couldn't justify myself to pay the extra 80£ + shipping. 
Post some neat pictures after, the internet is lacking a few good snaps of those beauties! Happy NGD's ^^


----------



## Anquished

Sorry guys I didn't get it in the end! The shop wasn't prepared to take my old guitar for what I wanted in order to fund it. Not their fault obviously, I don't blame them.


----------



## Deadpool_25




----------



## Deadpool_25

Anquished said:


> Sorry guys I didn't get it in the end! The shop wasn't prepared to take my old guitar for what I wanted in order to fund it. Not their fault obviously, I don't blame them.



Sorry to hear that but if you want one I’m sure you’ll get it soon!


----------



## Anquished

Deadpool_25 said:


> Sorry to hear that but if you want one I’m sure you’ll get it soon!



It's cool, I've got my old guitar on Ebay now so hopefully someone is willing to take it. If the LTD editions are gone by the time I'll just grab the standard one.

Also HNGD! Your Holcomb looks awesome.


----------



## BigBossAF

OMG! Shop told me a the guitar would be around the first forthnight of February, so I got pretty surprised by getting in a notification to pick it up just this morning!
Played it a bit before I had to leave, and it sounds gorgeous!

Here's a little snap:


----------



## Isolationist

Probably a stupid question, but does anyone know if the bridge is directly interchangeable with a Hipshot, or if there's another bridge that I can buy? I've been incredibly interested in this model, but would immediately get rid of the chrome hardware in favor of black for a more subdued look.


----------



## Albake21

Isolationist said:


> Probably a stupid question, but does anyone know if the bridge is directly interchangeable with a Hipshot, or if there's another bridge that I can buy? I've been incredibly interested in this model, but would immediately get rid of the chrome hardware in favor of black for a more subdued look.


Completely agree, black would look so much better with it. I've been wondering this too. Judging by the screws, it looks like it might be.

EDIT: Actually nevermind, those screw locations Iook pretty different than the hipshot ones.


----------



## BigBossAF

I think quite a few pages back someone talked about hipshot bridge needing drilling mounting holes, but that it'd cover up the old bridge spot, but I'm unsure.

I wouldn't swap bridge myself (quite confy one), but definitely agree on black hardware, I'm putting some hipshot o-rings in the knobs and some black locking tuners at some point.
Anyone, probably more on the EU, know if the Thomann locking tuners are any good and if they fit directly on the guitar?


----------



## lewis

isnt it just a schaller bridge? /\ ?
certainly resembles one anyway.

EDIT: Also the Agile 6 string bridge Cepheus looks exactly like it too?


----------



## BigBossAF

It's a PRS-designed bridge, so might not be exactly the same dimensions. But that's a matter of taking measures from the guitar and comparing with dimensions of bridges given by Hipshot.


----------



## Albake21

The only things that have held me back from buying one these all this time is the white binding (makes it look cheap) and the gloss finish. I would be first in line if it had those changes. I'd also change the hardware to all black.


----------



## lewis

Albake21 said:


> The only things that have held me back from buying one these all this time is the white binding (makes it look cheap) and the gloss finish. I would be first in line if it had those changes. I'd also change the hardware to all black.



as per advice from @MoonJelly 
there are chinese copies of these bridges on ebay under the name - BQLZR ?


----------



## Isolationist

I think I found a direct replacement. http://www.northwestguitars.co.uk/c...h-modern-saddles-for-stratocaster-telecaster/


----------



## Albake21

lewis said:


> as per advice from @MoonJelly
> there are chinese copies of these bridges on ebay under the name - BQLZR ?


But I'd imagine the quality are much lower than the original though.


----------



## lewis

Albake21 said:


> But I'd imagine the quality are much lower than the original though.


perhaps, but then you could get graphtech saddles or something. Im sure the baseplate will be fine regardless.


----------



## Albake21

Isolationist said:


> I think I found a direct replacement. http://www.northwestguitars.co.uk/c...h-modern-saddles-for-stratocaster-telecaster/


Again, the quality scares me a bit with this one.


----------



## Albake21

lewis said:


> perhaps, but then you could get graphtech saddles or something. Im sure the baseplate will be fine regardless.


That's actually a fair point, it's really only the saddles that make a difference.


----------



## MoonJelly

Yes, here's a pack of 5 for $34...
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=152482872055

I've used one on a MM baritone I repaired for a friend, they seem fine. Not USA quality, but neither is the original bridge on the SE/CE series.

The saddles are OK too, but I used a needle file to round the notches a bit just to be safe. That was around 2012 and I've heard no complaints!

This example by Kmise (similar Chinese company) has the thicker saddles on it:
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=272332447820

EDIT: Sorry I'm a dumbass, linking chrome when y'all want black:

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=162442783652

Fat saddles (USA seller too):
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=312054248120


----------



## Quiet Coil

Picked this bad boy up from my luthier today (had them install the new nut, do up a blank truss rod cover and clean up a few things). I think the black knobs & rings honestly probably suit it better but this is my first PRS and I kind of wanted to get it closer to a "classic" PRS vibe.


----------



## BigBossAF

Can't see the pictures for some reason


----------



## lewis

shame the images are not working!
Want to see this beast!


----------



## Quiet Coil

For crying out loud! I used Google Images, if a mod reads this would you mind telling me what I did wrong?


----------



## Deadpool_25

Noisy Humbucker said:


> For crying out loud! I used Google Images, if a mod reads this would you mind telling me what I did wrong?


 I'm not a mod but it looks like the URLs you used do not end in .jpg or similar?


----------



## Quiet Coil

I think it’s some sort of sharing issue. Locked into my google account and now I can see them (whereas logged out I could not). Even if I try creating a “shared photo” folder I couldn’t edit the links in my original post now anyhow. Probably explains why I didn’t get any hits on the last piece of gear I put in the classifieds!


----------



## Albake21

Okay I thought I was the only one not seeing them lol


----------



## Deadpool_25

Damn you, Photobucket!

Does tinypic still exist/work?


----------



## MoonJelly

I use postimg and it hasn't given me any problems so far......


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Deadpool_25 said:


> Damn you, Photobucket!
> 
> Does tinypic still exist/work?


yes


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Noisy Humbucker said:


> For crying out loud! I used Google Images, if a mod reads this would you mind telling me what I did wrong?



the pictures did work at first, I saw them it looked sharp, not sure why they vanished though


----------



## musicman61554

Hey guys, I love this guitar but the tuning is definitely not stable. What is recommended to fix that? Never had this issue.


----------



## Albake21

musicman61554 said:


> Hey guys, I love this guitar but the tuning is definitely not stable. What is recommended to fix that? Never had this issue.


My guess would be either the nut (as that's what a lot of people have been changing) or the tuners.


----------



## lewis

Albake21 said:


> My guess would be either the nut (as that's what a lot of people have been changing) or the tuners.


I would just do both anyway to be sure personally.


----------



## Albake21

lewis said:


> I would just do both anyway to be sure personally.


Same. Tuning is an automatic make or break for me with a any guitar.


----------



## musicman61554

Any recommendations for nut and tuners? I checked them out and damn there are a ton of options.


----------



## MoonJelly

Gotoh makes some good tuners that are a direct replacement. I prefer the keystone button..

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=291858768284

Or if you stick with the same color hardware as the original.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=291858770480

Tusq XL nut, also a direct replacement.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=332530868252

BTW, y'all are making me want one of these. Must resist...Reverb...


----------



## musicman61554

Thanks a lot MoonJelly. I really appreciate the response. I have an Amazon gift card and was looking at Hipshot tuners but really had no clue about the nut. I chatted with my guitar tech and he said that he will reslot the nut for now and see if that helps. He said the nuts come slotted for 9 gauge strings and I use heavier so it should make a difference.


----------



## MoonJelly

^No problem. If you go with Hipshots make sure you get the "UMP" kit included. The screw holes on the back don't line up, and the kit keeps the tuners in place without having to drill new ones. Also, that will make the tuners arrange in kind of a V shape, like this:


----------



## musicman61554

MoonJelly said:


> ^No problem. If you go with Hipshots make sure you get the "UMP" kit included. The screw holes on the back don't line up, and the kit keeps the tuners in place without having to drill new ones. Also, that will make the tuners arrange in kind of a V shape, like this:



Awesome, thanks a lot again, really appreciate it. Looking forward to getting this guitar to stay in tune.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

MoonJelly said:


> Gotoh makes some good tuners that are a direct replacement. I prefer the keystone button..
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=291858768284
> 
> Or if you stick with the same color hardware as the original.
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=291858770480
> 
> Tusq XL nut, also a direct replacement.
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=332530868252
> 
> BTW, y'all are making me want one of these. Must resist...Reverb...



Wow.
Goddamn, that's a nice top.

Get it. I've had mine for more than a year now and it's still firmly on the 'Not thinking about selling yet' list, which is pretty significant. 
.....my top is also not that nice....


----------



## MoonJelly

I would really like to. I've always preferred ebony over rosewood, and I don't get why PRS doesn't utilize ebony more. I guess I'm just more likely to build one than buy one.

I moved last November and I still don't have a shop space where I can get building again. It's making me crazy!


----------



## NickVicious24

NGD! Couldn't be happier! Such a beauty with the satin finish..






Looking to replace the standard tuners with Hipshot grip-lock tuners.

Curious if the Hipshot tuners stick out as long as the original SE tuners?

Saw somebody at the PRS forum drop in Schaller M6 locking tuners and these where noticeably shorter than the original SE's. I'm guessing this will increase the string angle from nut to tuner? Might not really be an issue, but just checking to be safe I guess.


----------



## JEngelking

NickVicious24 said:


> NGD! Couldn't be happier! Such a beauty with the satin finish..
> 
> Looking to replace the standard tuners with Hipshot grip-lock tuners.
> 
> Curious if the Hipshot tuners stick out as long as the original SE tuners?
> 
> Saw somebody at the PRS forum drop in Schaller M6 locking tuners and these where noticeably shorter than the original SE's. I'm guessing this will increase the string angle from nut to tuner? Might not really be an issue, but just checking to be safe I guess.



I almost forgot about the grey models, very nice!

Does anyone else here have issues with the higher strings going out of tune easily, i.e. when bending? Tbh I haven't done a setup on mine in a while so it might just be down to that but figured it might be worth checking with other owners of the model.


----------



## musicman61554

JEngelking said:


> I almost forgot about the grey models, very nice!
> 
> Does anyone else here have issues with the higher strings going out of tune easily, i.e. when bending? Tbh I haven't done a setup on mine in a while so it might just be down to that but figured it might be worth checking with other owners of the model.



I definitely have had problems in general with the guitar staying in tune. I love it but damn its not staying in tune. I have to tune it every other song I play. Saving to change the tuners.


----------



## JEngelking

musicman61554 said:


> I definitely have had problems in general with the guitar staying in tune. I love it but damn its not staying in tune. I have to tune it every other song I play. Saving to change the tuners.



Yeah that's what I'm thinking, gonna save to switch to some locking tuners and a graphite nut.


----------



## BigViolin

The tuners are fine, the issue is entirely with the strings hanging up in the nut. Even with a properly cut plastic nut there will be issues. The only reason to replace tuners on these would be to switch to locking which make for faster string changes but really don't have any tuning benefit for a hardtail.

It's all in the nut material and having it cut properly.


----------



## Shask

JEngelking said:


> I almost forgot about the grey models, very nice!
> 
> Does anyone else here have issues with the higher strings going out of tune easily, i.e. when bending? Tbh I haven't done a setup on mine in a while so it might just be down to that but figured it might be worth checking with other owners of the model.


I had that issue on my regular SE CU24, and yes, it is mostly the nut. If I use strings bigger than 9's mine will have issues.

I took sandpaper and lightly sanded the inside of the nut slots. Just enough to give a little more room, and to clean up the edges. It worked well to remove the majority of the issue. I also bought some nut sauce, but I haven't tried it yet.

I did buy locking tuners, but that really didn't help much. They just made it easier to change the strings.


----------



## Kaff

I just tried the Holcomb 6-string SE last week and didn’t like it. Now take into concideration that I’m a big Ibanez fan and I know PRS’s are different in all sorts of ways.

For me, the guitar felt ”low quality” overall.. The plastic nut, springy potentiometers.. it couldn’t stay in tune worth anything and the neck lacked any sort of stiffness. The Alpha/Omega pickups were great tho and the veneer/colourscheme looked dope. But not impressed at all and certainly didn’t get me any closer to wanting a PRS of any sort.


----------



## lewis

common issue with these is tuning stability and lack of.

real poor all things considered. Shame because they look beautiful.


----------



## Spicypickles

Just a nut swap away. 

Mine holds tune fine, stock tuners. Just changed the nut.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

For something as critical as tuning up the price 20 bucks and put a quality one on it in factory


----------



## BigBossAF

A bit more than a month after getting it and I'm starting to get a slight fret buzz across low E and A, and I think it has something to do with nut. I've checked the neck it's pretty much as straight as when I got it out of factory. Tuning has been getting a little inconsistent over time, somedays it holds great, some I start getting sharp nopes out of the blue.
Might go about swapping the nut in a few days.


----------



## Watty

1) Just picked one of these up from Sweetwater and had them replace the nut prior to shipment. No real tuning issues other than the fact that the stock machines aren't the same as the USA made versions, so the nut is definitely the issue. Solid guitar for the money to be sure.

2) Anyone thinking that there's a chance PRS will release a lower cost Holcomb signature (USA made) just like they did for the Dustie just now? IIRC, the order windows for the original models were back to back in early 2015? Imagine $2500 street for basically the same thing, but with the fixed bridge, 20" radius, 25.5" scale, and his Alpha/Omega set?


----------



## The 1

Watty said:


> 1) Just picked one of these up from Sweetwater and had them replace the nut prior to shipment. No real tuning issues other than the fact that the stock machines aren't the same as the USA made versions, so the nut is definitely the issue. Solid guitar for the money to be sure.
> 
> 2) Anyone thinking that there's a chance PRS will release a lower cost Holcomb signature (USA made) just like they did for the Dustie just now? IIRC, the order windows for the original models were back to back in early 2015? Imagine $2500 street for basically the same thing, but with the fixed bridge, 20" radius, 25.5" scale, and his Alpha/Omega set?



I doubt they would, not while he has a full-production se.


----------



## Flappydoodle

BigViolin said:


> The tuners are fine, the issue is entirely with the strings hanging up in the nut. Even with a properly cut plastic nut there will be issues. The only reason to replace tuners on these would be to switch to locking which make for faster string changes but really don't have any tuning benefit for a hardtail.
> 
> It's all in the nut material and having it cut properly.



This, seriously.

The nut PRS put in the Holcomb model is just shit. I've played two and both made that plinking sound when tuning the G and B strings.

I really don't understand why they do that. A Graphtech TUSQ nut at retail is £10. I would assume that a manufacturer pays around half of that. S how much money can they possibly be saving by using a crappy piece of plastic instead of something decent?


----------



## Albake21

Watty said:


> 1) Just picked one of these up from Sweetwater and had them replace the nut prior to shipment. No real tuning issues other than the fact that the stock machines aren't the same as the USA made versions, so the nut is definitely the issue. Solid guitar for the money to be sure.
> 
> 2) Anyone thinking that there's a chance PRS will release a lower cost Holcomb signature (USA made) just like they did for the Dustie just now? IIRC, the order windows for the original models were back to back in early 2015? Imagine $2500 street for basically the same thing, but with the fixed bridge, 20" radius, 25.5" scale, and his Alpha/Omega set?


Man if they made a CE version of Mark's signature, I'd buy it so damn fast. Who knows, it's definitely a possibility considering his SE's sell very well and I know others wish they could buy a USA one if they were still for sale.


----------



## bnzboy

Albake21 said:


> Man if they made a CE version of Mark's signature, I'd buy it so damn fast. Who knows, it's definitely a possibility considering his SE's sell very well and I know others wish they could buy a USA one if they were still for sale.



Yeah I definitely hope for another Holcomb run. I will grab another one in a heartbeat.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

bnzboy said:


> Yeah I definitely hope for another Holcomb run. I will grab another one in a heartbeat.



Same, I didn't have the funds back in 2014, but today I know if the window opened I'd be able to work my way in.
What would really be interesting is if there was another limited run, but rather than the same thing, they went with the 7.


----------



## Watty

These what people are thinking in terms of a direct replacement from Hipshot?

https://hipshotproducts.com/collect...grade-kits-3-3-headstocks?variant=43784393352

Or are the M6s from Schaller the only real option?


----------



## NickVicious24

Just finished upgrading mine!

Graphtec Tusq nut:







And schaller locking tuners:






All set !


----------



## 77zark77

Now it looks like mine ! hehe

Nice


----------



## Mullet

Nice @NickVicious24 !! Can you post a link to the locking tuners please mate and also the nut you installed, please.

How easy was it to remove the old nut and replace it with the GraphTec?

Also, are you running 11-54 strings?


----------



## goobaba

NickVicious24 said:


> Just finished upgrading mine!
> Graphtec Tusq nut:
> And schaller locking tuners:
> All set !



I want one like this but also with evertune


----------



## Albake21

goobaba said:


> I want one like this but also with evertune



Evertune is selling them with an evertune already installed.


----------



## NickVicious24

Mullet said:


> Nice @NickVicious24 !! Can you post a link to the locking tuners please mate and also the nut you installed, please.
> 
> How easy was it to remove the old nut and replace it with the GraphTec?
> 
> Also, are you running 11-54 strings?




Tuners : Schaller M6 135 Locking 3L/3R BC New

Nut: Graphtech Black Tusq PT-6643-00 43mm

Strings: D'addario 11-56

Regarding replacing of the nut, i had a local luthier do that for me.
The tuners i replaced myself


----------



## Mullet

@NickVicious24 many thanks for the information!


----------



## Mullet

Has anyone fitted these to the guitar:

https://hipshotproducts.com/collections/guitar-accessories/products/o-ring-knobs


----------



## BigBossAF

Someone in the PRS forum did it, here are some snaps (you can find it and more by googling PRS Holcomb Hipshot Knobs, i found out a while ago xD)


----------



## Mullet

Well guys.... mine was delivered today and I am going to send it back. The nut has been fitted slightly off centre and there is substantial poor finishing / rough edges along the neck binding. 

Can someone post a pic/s of the bridge saddles in their Holcomb guitar please. Looking at this also the saddles look like they are also at nearing maximum height adjustment.


----------



## SDMFVan

Not sure if it's been mentioned, but if you're looking to upgrade the tuners on a PRS SE your best bet are these from MannMade: https://store.guitarvaultusa.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=7030

Little pricey but worth the investment IMO. These are for all intents and purposes USA PRS tuners just designed to fit the SE pattern.


----------



## gunch

Has anyone put a different hard-tail on these too or is the SE one "good enough" 



Mullet said:


> Well guys.... mine was delivered today and I am going to send it back. The nut has been fitted slightly off centre and there is substantial poor finishing / rough edges along the neck binding.
> 
> Can someone post a pic/s of the bridge saddles in their Holcomb guitar please. Looking at this also the saddles look like they are also at nearing maximum height adjustment.




Awwe man that sucks to hear. Are you getting a refund or are you going to try for a better one? Who did you buy it from?


----------



## MoonJelly

The stock Bridges are decent. They are a zinc/bronze cast material including the baseplate and saddles, lots of inexpensive guitar parts are made this way.

Mid range Bridges typically are a bent steel plate with cast or bent steel saddles (think Fender).

More expensive Bridges will have a base milled from a billet of aluminum, steel or brass. This is what Hipshot, Gotoh, Schaller, Mannmade, ETS etc. do on their more pricey offerings. Usually saddles follow suit, they could be milled or bent depending on the material.

The main reason you would pay more for a high end bridge is the durability. All the materials used from low to high end are able to provide enough mass and stability that you won't experience a lot of sustain loss or tonality issues.

If you stick with the low end stuff, after 3-5 years the plating may wear thin and you'll start seeing some oxidation, pitting, discoloration etc. where the high end will last a lot longer, decades in some cases. Either way you'll usually see a lot of mileage per dollar spent!


----------



## Mullet

silverabyss said:


> Awwe man that sucks to hear. Are you getting a refund or are you going to try for a better one? Who did you buy it from?



Yeah. Disappointing bud. The guys t the store I am dealing with in the UK have been great. Very apologetic etc. After the numerous QC issues I’m going to swap it out for an RGAIX6U-ABS.... will post some pics up as the replacement guitar should be with me tomorrow. Keep those


----------



## Mullet

.... fingers crossed!!


----------



## AC.Lin

Mullet said:


> Yeah. Disappointing bud. The guys t the store I am dealing with in the UK have been great. Very apologetic etc. After the numerous QC issues I’m going to swap it out for an RGAIX6U-ABS.... will post some pics up as the replacement guitar should be with me tomorrow. Keep those


I don't wanna alarm you, but i was about to buy the exact same guitar in the 7 string version, but i ended up canceling the order because of numerous QC from the Iron Label (or basically every Ibanez from Indonesia).
If you do order one, you might want to ask for some pics before just in case.
The main problem was the poor fret treatment if i recall correctly.

Prepare your heart and google "iron label quality control".


----------



## Mullet

AC.Lin said:


> I don't wanna alarm you, but i was about to buy the exact same guitar in the 7 string version, but i ended up canceling the order because of numerous QC from the Iron Label (or basically every Ibanez from Indonesia).
> If you do order one, you might want to ask for some pics before just in case.
> The main problem was the poor fret treatment if i recall correctly.
> 
> Prepare your heart and google "iron label quality control".



I have a Iron Label 7 string (see my profile pic) and this arrived in perfect condition. Fret edges nice and smooth, zero issues with knocks/marks on the neck and probably one of the best purchases I have made at a bang for buck /quality level. 

PRS on the other hand have had 3 chances.... and all three of the Holcomb guitars I have received have had issues. I will keep my fingers crossed as I wait for delivery of the Ibby today.... keep your eyes out for a NGD thread.... or more sobbing!! 

Cheers!


----------



## AC.Lin

Mullet said:


> I have a Iron Label 7 string (see my profile pic) and this arrived in perfect condition. Fret edges nice and smooth, zero issues with knocks/marks on the neck and probably one of the best purchases I have made at a bang for buck /quality level.
> 
> PRS on the other hand have had 3 chances.... and all three of the Holcomb guitars I have received have had issues. I will keep my fingers crossed as I wait for delivery of the Ibby today.... keep your eyes out for a NGD thread.... or more sobbing!!
> 
> Cheers!


Maybe you got lucky with your iron label, or maybe I was unlucky like few others I assume. 

I had a small crush on the PRS Holcomb, now I'm a bit less excited about it.
Guess I'll go for something else like a Wirebird.


----------



## cmtd

Looks like they are doing a limited run of 50 in Trampas Green and Satin Macassar Ebony. Believe they are being sold through Brian’s Guitars.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

cmtd said:


> Looks like they are doing a limited run of 50 in Trampas Green and Satin Macassar Ebony. Believe they are being sold through Brian’s Guitars.


oh lord dat ebony, I think I need to pick that one up.


----------



## A-Branger

I was coming here to post that but I got 0 results on the search function.... no idea how to use it then lol

Love the trampas green. The macassar top feels werid with that un-finish ehadstock. Needs a matching headstock, or jsut black. Maple kinda ruins it for me


----------



## KnightBrolaire

A-Branger said:


> I was coming here to post that but I got 0 results on the search function.... no idea how to use it then lol
> 
> Love the trampas green. The macassar top feels werid with that un-finish ehadstock. Needs a matching headstock, or jsut black. Maple kinda ruins it for me


i was so distracted by the ebony that I forgot it has chrome hardware 
chrome hardware just doesn't work with that aesthetic imo


----------



## Soya

That macassar, yes sirrrrrrrr


----------



## Shoeless_jose

cmtd said:


> Looks like they are doing a limited run of 50 in Trampas Green and Satin Macassar Ebony. Believe they are being sold through Brian’s Guitars.



Trampas looks awesome, especially since looks like the back is natural finish, and the white binding doesn't look as out of place with a lighter colour.


----------



## A-Branger

KnightBrolaire said:


> i was so distracted by the ebony that I forgot it has chrome hardware
> chrome hardware just doesn't work with that aesthetic imo


even worse "cosmo black" thing

but yeh def needs some black hardware all around. Still that mapple headstock is a nope


----------



## MoonJelly

Those are so nice they almost look like CE line. The only real giveaway is where the horn cutaway goes past the veneer.

I kinda get/don't get the fight with chrome and cosmo black hardware. I dunno for me they all look nice. Black hardware makes stuff look 'aggressive' or 'lean' to me, but I also like the look of the other types. Only thing that looks weird to me is nickel plate. 

I think darker woods like wenge and ebony look awesome with chrome hardware tho


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MoonJelly said:


> Those are so nice they almost look like CE line. The only real giveaway is where the horn cutaway goes past the veneer.
> 
> I kinda get/don't get the fight with chrome and cosmo black hardware. I dunno for me they all look nice. Black hardware makes stuff look 'aggressive' or 'lean' to me, but I also like the look of the other types. Only thing that looks weird to me is nickel plate.
> 
> I think darker woods like wenge and ebony look awesome with chrome hardware tho


PRS has always done some weird color mixups with their hardware. Especially when they pair gold hardware with certain colors (ie bahama blue). Personally I think the chrome hardware draws attention from the top (which should be the focal point of the guitar imo).


----------



## TedintheShed

I went to Gearfest yesterday and as soon as I arrived made a bee line for the PRS tent. They had 2 on display and they sold in 5 minutes. They were around $600 each new iirc.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

TedintheShed said:


> I went to Gearfest yesterday and as soon as I arrived made a bee line for the PRS tent. They had 2 on display and they sold in 5 minutes. They were around $600 each new iirc.


damn that's a good price


----------



## Albake21

So I decided to pull the trigger on one of the limited runs. Grabbed a Trampas green and was able to pick out which one I wanted. I went for this one!






They said in 2 days they sold around 30 of them which they only had 25 of each color. I definitely plan on changing the tuners to locking black ones, change the nut for a black graph tech, and maybe changing the bridge. I know there was talk about a bridge replacement for a hipshot, but has anyone done it yet?

Also just to chime in, I was also at Gearfest both days. The Mark Holcomb was selling for $699 new and they still had plenty in stock, they just didn't bring anymore out once the two on the floor sold.


----------



## goobaba

The TG one is so nice. I was definitely considering getting the standard TG color SE model when it first came out. If the timing was better I would've picked it up.... but I already bought two guitars in the last 6 months. My wife would've straight killed me.


----------



## A-Branger

OMFG!! theres a limited edition in whale blue quilt top in satin!!! 

literary the only color I reaaaally wanted for this guitar since I saw the CU lineup years ago. Saw it on instagram, cant search for it right now but its there folks... maybe on the europe site since its limited for them..... like no other country would want those (Idnt get it)

why I needed to ahve too many guitars in order :'( this is exactly what I wanted on a PRS... AAHHGGGG stupid GAS


----------



## Albake21

A-Branger said:


> OMFG!! theres a limited edition in whale blue quilt top in satin!!!
> 
> literary the only color I reaaaally wanted for this guitar since I saw the CU lineup years ago. Saw it on instagram, cant search for it right now but its there folks... maybe on the europe site since its limited for them..... like no other country would want those (Idnt get it)
> 
> why I needed to ahve too many guitars in order :'( this is exactly what I wanted on a PRS... AAHHGGGG stupid GAS


And of course its a European exclusive.... why?? What's the point of making them exclusive to one area?


----------



## A-Branger

Albake21 said:


> And of course its a European exclusive.... why?? What's the point of making them exclusive to one area?


because they think other countries wont like a blue satin guitar? for some reason


----------



## A-Branger

<3


----------



## Anquished

A-Branger said:


> <3



Mmm tasty.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum




----------



## Albake21

So after a little while of having my Holcomb SE, I absolutely love it. So. Damn. Much. The Alpha/Omegas sound perfect! Tuning stability could be a bit better. I remember reading back that a nut replacement would do the job instead of getting tuners. Is this true?


----------



## xzacx

Albake21 said:


> So after a little while of having my Holcomb SE, I absolutely love it. So. Damn. Much. The Alpha/Omegas sound perfect! Tuning stability could be a bit better. I remember reading back that a nut replacement would do the job instead of getting tuners. Is this true?



IMO/IME, it's always the nut, rather than tuners, that lead to better tuning stability. I personally think that locking tuners are primarily to make changing strings easier. Less windings sure doesn't hurt, but if you lock the string against itself you don't need multiple windings regardless.


----------



## Albake21

xzacx said:


> IMO/IME, it's always the nut, rather than tuners, that lead to better tuning stability.


Yeah I'm going to try replacing it with a Graph tech and see what happens. Thanks!


----------



## hypotc

Hello all.

Would this nut be a direct fit?

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=382403921231


----------



## Albake21

hypotc said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Would this nut be a direct fit?
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=382403921231


Yup the 43x6, that is correct.


----------



## hypotc

Albake21 said:


> Yup the 43x6, that is correct.



Great, thanks!


----------



## hypotc

Couldn't resist this top so it's on it's way to me very soon. Now I'm wondering if I should replace the nut with a black or a white one.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Not sure if this has been shared yet, but Mark recently got himself an Holcomb SE with an ebony veneer top.


----------



## Albake21

hypotc said:


> Couldn't resist this top so it's on it's way to me very soon. Now I'm wondering if I should replace the nut with a black or a white one.


Is that satin? Mine has a gloss finish...


----------



## hypotc

Albake21 said:


> Is that satin? Mine has a gloss finish...



I have no idea. Here you can see more pictures of it:
http://briansguitars.com/product/paul-reed-smith-se-mark-holcomb-satin-trampas-green-limited-run-6

"*Finish:* Gloss body, Satin neck"


----------



## Albake21

hypotc said:


> I have no idea. Here you can see more pictures of it:
> http://briansguitars.com/product/paul-reed-smith-se-mark-holcomb-satin-trampas-green-limited-run-6


Ah never mind it's gloss like mine.


----------



## hypotc

Albake21 said:


> Ah never mind it's gloss like mine.



Don't you like gloss? The finish "pops" more with a gloss finish I guess?


----------



## Albake21

hypotc said:


> Don't you like gloss? The finish "pops" more with a gloss finish I guess?


Eh not really when it's just a veneer like this. When it's a nice top I prefer gloss, but when it's not I prefer satin for the playability. It's just a bit more comfortable on my forearm. I used to be a lot more satin only, but now I just go with what looks better.


----------



## hypotc

Albake21 said:


> Eh not really when it's just a veneer like this. When it's a nice top I prefer gloss, but when it's not I prefer satin for the playability. It's just a bit more comfortable on my forearm. I used to be a lot more satin only, but now I just go with what looks better.



I understand. How do you like the playability of the guitar? Saw you posted a pic of it back a few pages. Did you change the nut etc yet? I think I'll do that pretty soon after getting mine.


----------



## Albake21

hypotc said:


> I understand. How do you like the playability of the guitar? Saw you posted a pic of it back a few pages. Did you change the nut etc yet? I think I'll do that pretty soon after getting mine.


It might honestly be my all time favorite 6 string and that's comparing to a ton of way more expensive guitars. I truly wish I could get a USA made version of the exact same guitar. Sadly the USA Holcombs are way over priced. I did end up changing the nut a few days ago with a black graph tech. I love it so much that I've been thinking about building a Kiesel Crescent to very similar specs and then throwing in a pair of Alpha/Omegas.


----------



## hypotc

Albake21 said:


> It might honestly be my all time favorite 6 string and that's comparing to a ton of way more expensive guitars. I truly wish I could get a USA made version of the exact same guitar. Sadly the USA Holcombs are way over priced. I did end up changing the nut a few days ago with a black graph tech. I love it so much that I've been thinking about building a Kiesel Crescent to very similar specs and then throwing in a pair of Alpha/Omegas.



That sounds great, really looking forward to getting it! Had a 1998 Custom 22 before, but had to sell it unfortunately. This will be my first PRS since then (although the old one was a USA model ofc) I'm just wondering if I should go with a black or a white nut. Can you post a pic of yours with a black nut?


----------



## Albake21

hypotc said:


> That sounds great, really looking forward to getting it! Had a 1998 Custom 22 before, but had to sell it unfortunately. This will be my first PRS since then (although the old one was a USA model ofc) I'm just wondering if I should go with a black or a white nut. Can you post a pic of yours with a black nut?


I honestly think this guitar feels amazing for what it costs and being made in Korea. I'm at work right now, but I can take a picture when I get home. I feel like the white would have worked better for this guitar, but I much prefer black no matter the guitar.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

That Trampas Green looks so slick, although I feel like double cream or zebra pickups and cream pickup rings would make it look really slick, and bone/white tusq nut. It'd be such a sleeper metal axe then.


----------



## hypotc

Dineley said:


> That Trampas Green looks so slick, although I feel like double cream or zebra pickups and cream pickup rings would make it look really slick, and bone/white tusq nut. It'd be such a sleeper metal axe then.



Yeah, i was considering some cream pickup rings for a mire proper «PRS look» haha


----------



## A-Branger

hypotc said:


> Couldn't resist this top so it's on it's way to me very soon. Now I'm wondering if I should replace the nut with a black or a white one.



go with white, so it blends with the binding



hypotc said:


> Yeah, i was considering some WHITE pickup rings for a mire proper «PRS look» haha



fixed for ya  

CUs have white rings, its only on the SE that they use cream for some stupid reason.... Plus in this guitar having a white fb binding, you need to keep that scheme going, use white. Cream would clash with it.... also I hate cream lol... but if this were another guitar, you do your thing, but you are kinda stuck with the white because the fretboard binding


----------



## Albake21

Here you go @hypotc 

The more I look at it, the more I'm glad I went with the black. White always looked cheap to me.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Albake21 said:


> Here you go @hypotc
> 
> The more I look at it, the more I'm glad I went with the black. White always looked cheap to me.



That looks tight I personally would still do white rings change knobs and bone nut. But hey I own a Gibson so my tastes are batty


----------



## Albake21

Dineley said:


> That looks tight I personally would still do white rings change knobs and bone nut. But hey I own a Gibson so my tastes are batty


At that point why not just get a normal trampas green PRS and throw Alpha/Omegas in it haha


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Albake21 said:


> At that point why not just get a normal trampas green PRS and throw Alpha/Omegas in it haha



The radius, scale length, and hard tail.


----------



## Albake21

Dineley said:


> The radius, scale length, and hard tail.


Fair enough, I was just joking because you said you owned a Gibson.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Albake21 said:


> Fair enough, I was just joking because you said you owned a Gibson.



Haha fair enough. I have a Duvell too lol and an 8 string. Just can never kick the les paul and explorer gas


----------



## hypotc

Anyone want to try photoshopping in some white pickup rings on the Trampas Green?

Here are some pictures of the Trampas Green version if someone is bored and wanna give it a shot:
https://www.google.no/search?q=prs+...QZoKHSH0DsUQ_AUICigB&biw=1680&bih=913#imgrc=_


----------



## Albake21

hypotc said:


> Anyone want to try photoshopping in some white pickup rings on the Trampas Green?
> 
> Here are some pictures of the Trampas Green version if someone is bored and wanna give it a shot:
> https://www.google.no/search?q=prs+...QZoKHSH0DsUQ_AUICigB&biw=1680&bih=913#imgrc=_


That already exists in the SE, CE, and CU line up. Every trampas green has white/cream pickup rings.


----------



## hypotc

Albake21 said:


> That already exists in the SE, CE, and CU line up. Every trampas green has white/cream pickup rings.



True, but they don’t have black pickup pole pieces etc. Would be fun to see what it would look like.


----------



## Albake21

hypotc said:


> True, but they don’t have black pickup pole pieces etc. Would be fun to see what it would look like.


Here you go, just did it up real quick.


----------



## hypotc

Albake21 said:


> Here you go, just did it up real quick.



That looks pretty awesome actually. Thanks!


----------



## Albake21

hypotc said:


> That looks pretty awesome actually. Thanks!


Thanks! It helps when you work at a post production studio and have access to Photoshop on every computer lol


----------



## Spicypickles

I must say, I do NOT get the appeal of trampas green. Even on PS models, that color is just super lackluster to me.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spicypickles said:


> I must say, I do NOT get the appeal of trampas green. Even on PS models, that color is just super lackluster to me.


finally someone said it, I always felt like it was one of their worst color choices besides that vomit colored zombie heart finish.


----------



## Spicypickles

Yea it seems like it’s always been universally loved and I just don’t get it. My 2nd least color of PRS behind red. I really dislike the color red.


----------



## Albake21

Surprisingly I hate green guitars, but for some reason I really love their Trampas green. I will say it looks a lot better on their CE/CU line than the SE. It just looks cool to me


----------



## TedintheShed

Spicypickles said:


> I must say, I do NOT get the appeal of trampas green. Even on PS models, that color is just super lackluster to me.



I love the color, but I think it looks much nicer on a gloss flame top. 

As nice as this is, I'd jump the bones of one of those ebony models.


----------



## goobaba

I love Trampas Green! If the timing was right I would have jumped on one of those.

Although I did read that the guy who made the color (Trampas) based it on his busted ass Kia Soul, which definitely made me love it less haha


----------



## Krazy Kalle

Albake21 said:


>



Man I wish the Whale Blue one had this Headstock


----------



## AirForbes1

If anyone has had to take off the control plate, I was wondering: Is there was enough room in there to install a Fishman universal battery pack?


----------



## Albake21

AirForbes1 said:


> If anyone has had to take off the control plate, I was wondering: Is there was enough room in there to install a Fishman universal battery pack?


Realistically.... probably not. It may fit, but I really doubt it. To be honest, I'm not sure why you would want to change the pickups, let alone Fishmans in a guitar like this. The alpha/omegas are basically what make this guitar.


----------



## AirForbes1

Albake21 said:


> Realistically.... probably not. It may fit, but I really doubt it. To be honest, I'm not sure why you would want to change the pickups, let alone Fishmans in a guitar like this. The alpha/omegas are basically what make this guitar.



Thanks very much. Yeah, it does look a little tight.

As for why? I have a tendency to worry about things I may or may not do. I like knowing what my options are.

Edit: PS. That guitar in your avatar is beautiful.


----------



## Albake21

AirForbes1 said:


> Thanks very much. Yeah, it does look a little tight.
> 
> As for why? I have a tendency to worry about things I may or may not do. I like knowing what my options are.
> 
> Edit: PS. That guitar in your avatar is beautiful.


Totally understanable, and you're welcome.


----------



## TedintheShed

Albake21 said:


> Realistically.... probably not. It may fit, but I really doubt it. To be honest, I'm not sure why you would want to change the pickups, let alone Fishmans in a guitar like this. The alpha/omegas are basically what make this guitar.



I agree 100%. Those pickups are awesome.


----------



## TedintheShed

Albake21 said:


> Realistically.... probably not. It may fit, but I really doubt it. To be honest, I'm not sure why you would want to change the pickups, let alone Fishmans in a guitar like this. The alpha/omegas are basically what make this guitar.



I agree 100%. Those pickups are awesome.


----------



## Masoo2

Just wondering, has anyone here had the chance to compare a normal Holcomb SE (satin neck) with one of the unfinished neck models? (ebony veneer, trampas green)

The neck on the guitar at my local GC is by far the stickiest neck I've ever felt, but I'm not sure if that's because of being a floor model for a year+ without cleaning or the finish itself as I've never owned a satin finished neck (only gloss/natural).


----------



## Albake21

Masoo2 said:


> Just wondering, has anyone here had the chance to compare a normal Holcomb SE (satin neck) with one of the unfinished neck models? (ebony veneer, trampas green)
> 
> The neck on the guitar at my local GC is by far the stickiest neck I've ever felt, but I'm not sure if that's because of being a floor model for a year+ without cleaning or the finish itself as I've never owned a satin finished neck (only gloss/natural).


Yup which is why I went with the trampas green. My Holcomb SE Trampas green is super smooth like any other tung oiled natural neck. Super glad I went with it over the black one.


----------



## Masoo2

Albake21 said:


> Yup which is why I went with the trampas green. My Holcomb SE Trampas green is super smooth like any other tung oiled natural neck. Super glad I went with it over the black one.


Is it worth trying to find another example of one semi-local and see how it turns out?

Cause I'm not sure if I want to drop $1000 on one of the ebony veneer models and I'm _really_ not a fan of trampas green, not to mention you can find used briskets for $500-$600 if you look around.

Did you get to play both or did you just go by gut instinct/past experience?


----------



## Albake21

Masoo2 said:


> Is it worth trying to find another example of one semi-local and see how it turns out?
> 
> Cause I'm not sure if I want to drop $1000 on one of the ebony veneer models and I'm _really_ not a fan of trampas green, not to mention you can find used briskets for $500-$600 if you look around.
> 
> Did you get to play both or did you just go by gut instinct/past experience?


I've played both, there is definitely a major difference. I'm sure if you cleaned the neck on the one you played it would be a lot smoother, but still not as smooth as a natural neck like the one on the Trampas green and Ebony ones.


----------



## Chad

Got a great deal on a used, but like new Holcomb SE. Wasn't sure how I'd be about the pickups, but I absolutely love them. This thing is near flawless. I wasn't really having tuning problems but went ahead and replaced the nut with a Tusq XL. Also, put on some cosmo black Gotoh knobs and ruthenium Schaller strap lock buttons. 

I was a bit surprised how far back I had to adjust the low string saddle, but intonation is fine.


----------



## goobaba

Chad said:


> I was a bit surprised how far back I had to adjust the low string saddle, but intonation is fine.
> 
> View attachment 64336
> View attachment 64337
> View attachment 64338



I have this issue on a few of my guitars. Who knows, maybe I'm intonating the guitar incorrectly. I have a feeling some other part of the set up is to blame.


----------



## Chad

goobaba said:


> I have this issue on a few of my guitars. Who knows, maybe I'm intonating the guitar incorrectly. I have a feeling some other part of the set up is to blame.



I dunno. I've played around with the setup quite a bit and that seems to be where that saddle wants to sit. Everything seems to be working fine. The only problem is that the low string intonation screw was so long that it might interfere when trying to feed a string through the bridge during string changes. I ended up doing a couple small mods:

1. Rather than snip the stock spring, I shortened an extra pickup spring I had. Now that I know where the intonation sits, I could probably go ahead and snip the stock spring for a color match.

2. I took an extra, similar black screw I had (from my RC car racing days) and filed it down to a shorter length. I then tested it in a matching nut as I didn't want any chance of messing up the saddle threads. All good. Then I hit it with a black sharpie to make the filed portion black in color and installed. The "D" string saddle screw was pretty long too. I put the former low "E" saddle screw in its place. I now have an extra screw.

All is good. Here is a pic with the shortened screw and spring. That's a 54 gauge D'Addario EXL tuned to B.


----------



## Ignoramus

This thread, your comments, and a bit of serendipity caused this to be purchased. So it's all your fault. https://imgur.com/31uIQKq if pic doesn't show. Limited release macassar ebony satin finish. Booyah.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Ignoramus said:


> This thread, your comments, and a bit of serendipity caused this to be purchased. So it's all your fault. https://imgur.com/31uIQKq if pic doesn't show. Limited release macassar ebony satin finish. Booyah.



damn that's nice, wish some of those limited run ones were in Canada so I could finance it haha.


----------



## Ignoramus

So I got my NGD yesterday evening (from 2 posts up). This.thing.rocks. 

Super smooth satin finish, fast neck, great pickups, impressive craftsmanship, and toneful as hell. If there's a flaw, I can't see it. Mine came from the limited run mostly sold by Brian's Guitars. Most of my guitars are PRS and Gibson, so this fretboard radius is a welcome change. Makes you wanna play fast! I have a TUSQ nut standing by, but so far I'm not seeing the problems the internet has warned me about. 

I'm now a convert of the SE line, if this is representative of their work.


----------



## AdenM

Ignoramus said:


> This thread, your comments, and a bit of serendipity caused this to be purchased. So it's all your fault. https://imgur.com/31uIQKq if pic doesn't show. Limited release macassar ebony satin finish. Booyah.



These Macassar top ones are prime. HNGD!


----------



## Bukkake-King

I don't know if you guys can help me. I got the Whale Blue satin finish one - it's a beautiful guitar, and I love the sound. The bridge pickup particularly is incredible, the upper-fret access is effortless. 
People keep saying how this thing plays like a dream, and in my experience, it just doesn't. I'm an Ibanez guy, so I know I'm used to a different kind of guitar, but I've also got an LP copy that plays tons faster. I find the action on the PRS stiff, it doesn't feel quick to play, and bending is a struggle. Has anyone else had this problem?
I've played around with the saddle height and the truss rod, but I can't get the action any lower without fret buzz. The action is definitely lower at the nut - would it make sense to get a higher cut nut, so that I can flatten the relief a little and lower the bridge saddles? (I realise you may need pictures to know, can provide later)

I've got like a week to decide if I'm returning it. I don't really want to because other than that I love it.


----------



## Anquished

Bukkake-King said:


> I don't know if you guys can help me. I got the Whale Blue satin finish one - it's a beautiful guitar, and I love the sound. The bridge pickup particularly is incredible, the upper-fret access is effortless.
> People keep saying how this thing plays like a dream, and in my experience, it just doesn't. I'm an Ibanez guy, so I know I'm used to a different kind of guitar, but I've also got an LP copy that plays tons faster. I find the action on the PRS stiff, it doesn't feel quick to play, and bending is a struggle. Has anyone else had this problem?
> I've played around with the saddle height and the truss rod, but I can't get the action any lower without fret buzz. The action is definitely lower at the nut - would it make sense to get a higher cut nut, so that I can flatten the relief a little and lower the bridge saddles? (I realise you may need pictures to know, can provide later)
> 
> I've got like a week to decide if I'm returning it. I don't really want to because other than that I love it.



I'd say go for a lighter string gauge if you're struggling with bends as the scale length is longer than your usual PRS. Also I've seen lots of reviews saying the nut on the SE Holcomb's aren't great so I'd replace that anyway just from a quality standpoint. They aren't that expensive either. As for a higher cut nut, I'm not sure on the physics myself - someone here who knows what they're talking about can hopefully chime in on that one.


----------



## Bukkake-King

Anquished said:


> I'd say go for a lighter string gauge if you're struggling with bends as the scale length is longer than your usual PRS.


I'm tempted to do that, but it seems odd. I'm running 11-56 D'addarios, Drop C, which is pretty standard right? I've not heard anyone else say they have this issue. I don't like the idea that I just have weak as hell fingers haha!
Most Ibanez are 25.5" I think and I've never had trouble. Maybe they generally had lower string guages I guess.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Bukkake-King said:


> I'm tempted to do that, but it seems odd. I'm running 11-56 D'addarios, Drop C, which is pretty standard right? I've not heard anyone else say they have this issue. I don't like the idea that I just have weak as hell fingers haha!
> Most Ibanez are 25.5" I think and I've never had trouble. Maybe they generally had lower string guages I guess.



It all depends. I usually use a 10-52 set for Drop C but I've actually more recently switched to a 49. Give it a shot and see if you like a lower gauge; worst case scenario you're out a $5 set of strings and 20 minutes of your time.

FWIW- I am also an Ibanez guy. All my other guitars save for a custom and the Holcomb are Ibanez.


----------



## jwoods986

Bukkake-King said:


> I'm tempted to do that, but it seems odd. I'm running 11-56 D'addarios, Drop C, which is pretty standard right? I've not heard anyone else say they have this issue. I don't like the idea that I just have weak as hell fingers haha!
> Most Ibanez are 25.5" I think and I've never had trouble. Maybe they generally had lower string guages I guess.



They come from the factory in Drop C, but with 10-46, so if you didn't make adjustments, then you would definitely have tighter strings.


----------



## AdenM

I use 11 - 56 for my 25 scale PRSi and going back and forth from a shreddier/superstrat style guitar, it can still feel a bit tight (though I generally like a bit more string tension than most). For 25.5 on the holcomb, you should be able to get by with a lower string gauge without tension/action issues.


----------



## duffbeer33

11-54s on mine and it plays pretty well. Take it to a tech and see what they can do with the nut. I agree with your sentiment about the guitar, generally. It is capable of incredible sounds but isn't perfect by any means. I've definitely had issues with the nut and tuning stability and I wouldn't call this a "shredder's" guitar necessarily, as compared to an Ibanez. I love using it for chunky rhythms and ambient chords, but other than that I'd prefer other guitars for shred (...if I could actually shred).


----------



## ZXIIIT

I forgot to post this here,
Mods

Playthrough


----------



## rik aragoza

Sorry to add on top of your thread, but I have an inquiry about the Satin Grey / Stealth version of his guitar. Does anyone know if it was a limited run of how many pieces? Much appreciated!


----------



## Boojakki

Finally...


----------



## Albake21

Would love to know price as I was SUPER impressed with the SE6. I was also one of the dudes that hounded both Mark and Paul for an Holcomb SE7 haha.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

GODDAMN IT! I DO NOT NEED THAT. I'm not even a fan of Periphery, and I want it.


----------



## benfan

Bumping this thread back from oblivion!

Has anyone found a drop in locking tuner replacement that doesnt increase the break angle between the nut and tuning post?

I have another cu24 with the Schaller m6 mini's - The posts are much shorter than the stock ones which angles the string back further. Not sure what impact this has on intonation etc?

For those who haven't already - Swap the nut out for the black Tusq and have it cut and shaped by a luthier. This made a night and day difference to tuning stability on my Holcomb (the whale blue satin finish run).

The nut swap is required on all SE lines as the stock one is terrible cheap plastic and in my experience cut really poorly.


----------



## Estilo

@benfan is there a difference between getting a pre-cut nut and a nut block shaped by a luthier? I'm having trouble accessing good luthiers so nut changes have all been pre-cut.


----------



## benfan

Estilo said:


> @benfan is there a difference between getting a pre-cut nut and a nut block shaped by a luthier? I'm having trouble accessing good luthiers so nut changes have all been pre-cut.



I bought the pre cut graphtech Tusq, and just had the luthier install and file for string gauge/action on my Holcomb.

On my other SE I just had the tech glue the nut on and restring.

The only thing you miss if you drop a pre cut one straight in is any material that needs to be removed depending on which gauge strings you use and potentially making the grooves deeper if required to get the string height at the nut correct.

Sometimes the nut could need shaping if it is wider than the shelf on the headstock for example, but that shouldn't be a problem for the Tusq drop in replacement.


----------

